# Looking for a buddy - CD1 1st Cycle TTC#1



## harri

Hiya! 

Me and DH have been waiting since July until Feb to start trying for our first. AF came today so my first cycle TTC #1 has begun! I am so excited but I know that it's all I will be able to think about. 

I've been with DH for 7 years and we got married in July :cloud9:

I would love a buddy to talk to throughout my TTC journey!! :happydance:

:dust: to all! 

xxx


----------



## Carhar

Hi Harri, I'd love to be your buddy. I'm on my 3rd cycle ttc #1. 

My OH and I have been together 9 years. I have really irregular cycles and was diagnosed with pcos last year. After that we decided now was the time.

It feels that I've been ttc for ages! My last cycle was 47 days and I'm currently on cd3.

I know what you mean about the baby brain. I was soo excited and nervous when we decided to try.

Hopefully you'll get your BFP this cycle! :happydance:


----------



## harri

Hey Carhar!!

woohoo a buddy! How've you found your first 3 cycles TTC? Has it been stressful? That's what I am least looking forward to, I want it to be a fun process  

Are you charting? I started last week and so far so good, it's predicted my AF spot on! 

FX'd you'll get your BFP this cycle too! Sending lots of :dust: your way! xx


----------



## Carhar

I've been trying to keep it fun but it's far too easier to become obsessed!

I'm a complete poas addict! I test from 6 dpo then every other day. 

I've been using the fertility friends iPhone app and temping from cd10. I've learnt loads about my cycle! 

I'm so impatient. I don't know how you managed to wait to try!

Are you taking any supplements?

I'm taking epo, folic acid, multi vits, star flower and agnus castus to shorten my cycle.


----------



## harri

I use that iPhone app too - DH thinks in bonkers on my phone at 6:30am lol! 
I know it's been so tough but as I moved jobs it I would get double maternity pay by waiting until now! 

I'm not taking anything but I'm nipping to the chemist tomorrow for folic acid and multivits. 
Now to convince DH to take them lol...

In August we thought sod it and didn't take precautions and I was testing from 7dpo so I know I'm going to be even worse this time! 

:-D at least I have bnb to keep me sane! 
Xxx


----------



## harri

Hello! 

I've started taking multivits and folic acid this morning and managed to persuade DH to take them too :-D woo!

AF is still not here though, I had spotting yesterday and I have cramps but I've not started yet which means I'm not on CD1 yet! :-( hopefully it will arrive today so I can hurry up and begin my first cycle! 

Hope you're well! Xxx


----------



## Carhar

Yay, I'm sooo excited about having a buddy.

OH takes vit c and zinc, he's pretty good at taking them.

I'm so pleased you're a poasa too. I'm even addicted to the test gallery as I love positive tests. I thought I had a chemical the first month as I had 3 very very faint hpts but in reality they were prob just evaps. 

I hope your af gets a move on! It's there when you don't want it and doesn't turn up when you need it... It must have been invented by a man.

I'm praying for short cycle this month, fx.

Carli x


----------



## harri

Lol I love positive tests too, I've never seen one in the flesh haha I can't wait to see one :-D 
Damn evaps - luckily I've never had one and I'll be making sure I never get a blue dye test!

When do you think you'll ovulate this cycle? 
Haha it was deffo invented by a man! Haha that's what I'll tell DH next time I have pmt and he moans 

I think I will get af before the day is over, I have tummy ache and I'm moody! 

Xxxx


----------



## Carhar

Well, my first cycle was 160 days!!!! Agnus castus shortens it but it's only my second full cycle on it so not sure when I'll o. Last month I had a LH surge around cd24, but didn't actually o til cd34-35. Do you know when you o?

I've got tons of cheap Internet tests as well as cb opks and frers, for when I get a positive test. I am determined this month. 

Last month we bd around the wrong time because of the false positive opk. We've also got concieve plus and a saliva ovulation microscope this month. My OH thinks I'm mad. Well you have to try everything!

I've heard the blue dyes are really bad for false positives. I've avoided those.

I have a good feeling for us and think Feb is the bfp month!


----------



## harri

I usually ovulate around the 14 day mark so looks like I've got a couple of weeks to go! 
I have 10 ic tests but that's it! You're a pro! Lol
What the hell is a saliva ovulation microscope? Whatever it is you really deserve a bfp :-D 
Yes think positive and stay relaxed and we will get our bfps :-D xxx


----------



## harri

Oh yeah have you been watching one born every minute? It's been scaring me but I can't stop watching it! X


----------



## Carhar

Not a pro, just desperate. I really am a sad case!

You put saliva on the end of the lipstick sized microscope and you're meant to see 'ferning' when you're ovulating. I can't see anything as the light is green. 

Apparently you can use it to see if your OH's swimmers are working but we've not tried that.

I really am a fertility expert in wasting money. I just got 50, yes 50 ic hpts (I already had about 20)! Not sure what I'll do if I get pregnant in the next 5 years. Perhaps I could send one in the post to friends and family glued to a I'm pregnant card??? That was a joke. God, I really hope that no one has actually done that!

Have you told anyone you're trying?

I watched the start of the first episode of one born every min and went off the idea. I prefer to believe child birth is dignified and painless.


----------



## harri

Ooo I've never heard of that, I might invest!!!
HAHAA!!!!! I hope to god nobody has ever done that!!! How much did they set you back? I think you're a bad influence, I feel the urge to buy more tests!
I've told my best friend but that's it, have you told anyone? 

I'm trying to lose weight in the hope that it might be the hast chance I get for 9 months but I have other things on my mind haha! I've put half a stone on since my wedding and I can't shift it! Do you think it affects conception?


----------



## Carhar

I think they cost about £8ish from Amazon. A lot cheaper than 50 frers. 

I've only told my sister, but others suspect as they're aware I saw a fertility specialist about my irregular periods. No one has actually asked me though. I know my mum asked my sister if she thought we were trying. Unfortunately my mum is no good at keeping secrets!

The fertility specialist was only interested in whether I was in the healthy bmi for my height. They say a heathy weight helps, but I'm sure half a stone won't make a lot of difference. 

I want to lose a stone, but I've really been obsessed with chocolate this week. X


----------



## harri

I can't get enough of chocolate at the moment either! 
My AF is still a no show!! I'm 2 days late which is so irritating because for the past 3 months I've been like clockwork 29 day cycles :-( now when I want to start TTC it's started messing me around!
I know it's got to be on it's way because I had a huge temp dip on CD28. I wish it would hurry up!!

How are you today? Think I'm going to cheer myself up and buy some tests for the end of feb  

Xxx


----------



## harri

I've just bought 30 ovulation tests  I think 10 pregnancy tests will do for now! 
Now I have 40 ovulation tests!!!! Haa!
Xx


----------



## Carhar

Yay you really are (almost) as bad as me. I think I only have a measly 30 opks the ic ones and 7 cb digi. 

I have a temp dip 2 days before my af, but is there anyway you could be pg already if you have a regular cycle?

My af on the other hand is still here cd5, last month it was 8 days, but I'm hoping it's on the outs as it is alot lighter. I need a good head start on you with my cycle length.

Oh for a 28 day cycle!

X


----------



## harri

Well you're already 5 days ahead of me so hopefully our bfps will come at the same time lol :-D trying to be positive! 
Can't be pregnant - big temp dip, We didn't bd at the right time, and dh used withdrawal method (sorry tmi), I also have period pains oh and I've done a million tests despite all these signs haha!! 

Hopefully I will come on this eve! I really wanted to ov on our 7 yr anniversary which is 12th feb, thought it would be romantic! Lol. 

Oo my opks have been dispatched already  xxx


----------



## Carhar

I'm the same did about 10 test despite a very slim chance of a bfp as a result of the false pos opk.

In that case I really hope she arrives soon as you seem so organised. My first cycle ttc I really had no clue about my cycles. 

That would be amazing to have an anniversary baby. So romantic. 

Af dust!!!! Funnily enough they don't have that icon. Perhaps I should say bring on your :witch: and then tons of :dust: for 12 Feb.

With my cycle there's a good chance my next ovulation will be on our 9 year anniversary (22 March)!

Xx


----------



## harri

Haha I hope it's the last time AF shows up for a long time, I should see this as a novelty, next time I'll be praying for her to stay away! 
Wow 9 years! Well done, that's pretty awesome! 
Are you planning on doing anything nice?
I think I might dye my hair from blonde to red to take my mind off TTC, do you think that's a bit drastic? Lol

FX'd you get a nice short cycle this month and then you could have an anniversary present lol 

Xxx :dust: xxx


----------



## Carhar

Ooooh blonde to red pretty dramatic, but I love red hair (but not too ginge tho)!

The years have flown by, I met my OH at uni and it really doesn't feel that long ago. We're refurbing our house so I can't imagine we'll be doing anything special. Maybe next year. 

It's his 30th this year was thinking of doing something special then. Not sure what tho. Did think NYC, but hopefully I won't be any condition to fly.

7 years is pretty good going too!


----------



## Carhar

OMG just seen we've already made it to 3 pages!!!!


----------



## harri

Haha check us out! I know it's well drastic, I was thinking a little bit brighter than cheryl Coles red :-D I'm sick of everyone saying I look like my mum. 

Me and Dh met at college and it feels like yesterday! My husband wants us to go to NY and Vegas for his 30th in 2 years!

Bloody AF is still a no show :-( 
Xx


----------



## Carhar

That's going to be a trek and a half. We went to California and Vegas this year. It was fantastic, we also went to the Grand Canyon. It was the most amazing place. 

Cheryl Cole red = good, Cilla Black red is not such a good look! Go for it. 

Any sign of your af yet? X


----------



## harri

We did Vegas last year and the gran canyon - isn't it out of this world!!! 

No sign of AF, I have had cramps for 4 days now! Maybe I ovulated later because early jan I had flu and was really ill! 
My temp is still low but it's just a waiting game now!
I was convinced that last night was the night but no! 
I've got today and Monday off work so hopefully a long weekend will take my mind off it and af will arrive! 

Has AF still with you? I only get 4 days but with this build up I think it will be more like 10 this time lol 

Xx


----------



## Carhar

I would love to go back to the grand canyon and trek to the bottom. I'm not sure about Vegas we crammed too much in, but it was definitely an experience. My OH wants to go back tho. 

Yes, af is still here cd6. I thought it was finishing yesterday then I got cramps. The worst has been about two weeks. I'm just hoping it finishes tomorrow. 

Hope your af arrives soon. If your temp is low and you're cramping it's just a waiting game unfortunately. At least you were ill before this cycle! There's nothing worse than missing your ov due to sickness.

Oh how nice, a long weekend! Are you doing anything?

X


----------



## harri

Oh god that's rubbish!! :-( looks like were both feeling crampy then :-(
I know just got to wait it out... I don't mind too much though, it's not like it's the TWW  

Nothing really, a meal with friends and chilling, have you got anything nice planned this weekend? Xx


----------



## Carhar

I think, fx, my af has finished. Just need a nice early ov this cycle. 

I hope your af has arrived. You must have ov later, they say you do when you're ill. Do you get ov cramps?

Haven't really got anything planned. We'll probably go out tonight, but I play netball and I've got a match early tomorrow so doubt it'll be a late one.

I'm am now determined to lose weight. Might even get the wii out today!

X


----------



## harri

Woohoo that's ace FX'd for your short cycle! 

I never normally notice Ov cramps but on 17th jan I had excess watery cm (sorry, tmi) and cramps but I dismissed it as my cycles have been bang on. If that's when I O'd I would be due AF on Monday! Which now makes sense! 
If AF does come on Monday and my cycles return to normal I would Ov on Valentines day :-D 

My friend is a netball-aholic lol good luck with your match!!
I've lost 2lb this week. Wooo!

I wonder why I am cramping so much and have been since I was spotting on 25th! How annoying! I honestly have felt like AF is minutes away for 4 days!! 

Xxx


----------



## Carhar

We play netball for fun, we're not particularly good lol.

Cramping is a sign and the spotting could have been implantation???? There is a strong possibility you're pregnant as it wouldn't have shown on previous tests and your contraceptive method wasn't fail proof. :test::test::test::dust:

It would be amazing if you were pg. My OH said this morning that he didn't realise it would be this hard to get pg! Only cycle 3!

Congrats on the 2lbs. I can never loose weight around my af.

I have my fingers and toes crossed for you x


----------



## harri

If it was delayed ovulation then I don't think there would be any chance as DH was working away around that time, it would have been nice though lol 
I think men expect it to happen straight away (my DH does bless him), this could be your month though!!! :-D 
I have my FX'd for you! :dust: 
What CD are you on now? 
Xxxx


----------



## Carhar

Cd7. Sorry, I'm a test addict.

I used the saliva microscope this morning and it actually worked. I'm most definitely 'not fertile' at the mo according to the instructions.

Used it to see OH swimmers (sorry if tmi). It was amazing. He seemed to know a little too much about it as he reckons the fast ones would result in a boy??? Apparently he read it somewhere.

Do you have a preference for a boy or girl? I would love a girl but a healthy baby is the most important thing.


----------



## harri

You're a week ahead of me already!!

Omg how cool is that, could you actually see the swimmers lol? I am so investing! That's so random how your saliva can tell you if your fertile! I really want one!!

I definitely want a girl but I would be over the moon with a boy too! If I could choose I would have one of each :-D 
Maybe the faster swimmers make boys because the closer to ovulation the more chance of a boy? That's what I've heard on here anyway. People avoid o day if they want a girl? Bizarre! 

Xx


----------



## Carhar

We lost today, boo. They are top of the division though and we didn't lose by much. 

Right, cd8. Boring here, nothing to report. No ache no pains nothing. How about you?

I too would love one of each. I don't know how I'd feel about two boys. I'd definitely have a scan for the first though. 

Years ago a psychic predicticted I'd have 2 girls 18 months apart. I don't really believe, but my mum is really into it. 

I hope your af arrives by Monday x


----------



## harri

Oh poo, it's so cold at the mo I couldn't go out and play lol!
I'm the same - nothing to report! My stomach is still slightly crampy but not massively so I think AF will be a no show again today :-( 
I guess at least now I know that having cramps for a week isn't a sign of pregnancy for me! 

Let's hope by tomorrow you have some signs and I have a full flowing af and on CD1  x


----------



## Carhar

Hiya,

Any sign of your af yet?

Cd9 and I've had a couple of twinges on my right but nothing else. Had to alleviate my poas addiction and did a opk yesterday. It was negative of course, my saliva microscope still says I'm not fertile. 

Started temping again today too.

X


----------



## harri

Hello!! 

No sign yet and I am getting a little tense now. If it doesn't show today I dont think I could have ovulated yet as I started temping 14 days ago and I have had 3 temp rises or Positive OPK's. I'm so confused...... 
I was bored today on my day off so decided I would use an OPK to check and it was negative but there was a faint line. As this is my third ever OPK i'm not sure what a faint OPK means, does it mean that Ovulation is getting closer as I tested on 18th and it was stark white. Or does this mean AF is on her way?

Hmmmm confused.com. 

My stomach does wreck and my temp has dipped slightly today. 

Any ideas? 

Was your OPK negative white or negative faint? Do you think Ovulation is getting closer? Twinges sound promising! What day do you usually O on? I'm excited for you because at least your getting closer, I feel like I am in no mans land lol! 

I just want to start my cycle. Praying that AF shows tonight. xx


----------



## harri

These pains are getting really strong now, AF will be here any second I think. 

Probably why I seem stressed in the post above lol. 
xxx


----------



## Carhar

Aw you poor thing. 

Everyone has a little lh in their body at any time, so faint lines are common on an opk. I know my opk's positive if the line appears immediately before it's even reached the control line.

You need to take your mind off of your impending af. I normally get a temp dip 2 days before af. Perhaps your lp is longer than you realised?

I have no idea when I'm going to ov. My opk had a very faint line on yesterday and today. With my erratic cycles I rely on opks and temping, so I know exactly what you mean about no mans land x


----------



## harri

You're right I need to stop thinking about it. The cramps are gone again lol

Perhaps it is, we will find out next cycle I guess. I wish I had done a test month last month with opks so I didn't feel so in the dark  I'm so impatient.

If only it was simple - I hope we ovulate around the same time :-D that would be ace!sound like a child haha xx


----------



## Carhar

I ov'd around cd34 last cycle. I'm hoping to o earlier this month so hopefully we will share the tww. I really struggle in the tww though. I have every symptom, such a drama queen. 

Just watched one born every min. OMG, I hope I'm not like the crazy dirty dancing woman or that I don't poo myself like the other woman. Eek, I shouldn't have watched it!!!!


----------



## harri

I know it really scared the he'll out of me too! I don't want to poo myself :-( gotta get pregnant first though lol!
Well it's looking more likely that we will ov at similar times, my temp has shot back up this morning. I'm so conused. 
My AF cramps have been full blown though, I've had to take painkillers but still no AF! 

I am the worst, I think I even make up new symptoms so you're not alone!  xx


----------



## Carhar

I know jumped the gun a bit, lol.

Temp this morning and had a 0.2 increase but still not as high as when I ov'd last time. I'm a bit confused what is going on with the twinges. Probably just symptom spotting.

Are you temping at the same time every day? 

I hope your af sorts itself out soon. 

X


----------



## harri

That's a good sign then, you're getting closer! I wonder what your twinges are all about, could it be movement of your cervix perhaps? 

Yep same time every morning - 7 am on the dot! I have a slight sore throat though which could affect it. Still no AF but still have cramps - getting bored of this now lol! 

Xx


----------



## Carhar

Aw I hope you get your af soon. It's so frustrating.

Just updated my ff account and they say I'll ov on on cd25. I really hope it's before then as I'll have another 2 weeks. My temp is a bit higher than last cycle and my cm is changing so fx. Still a negative on the opks, perhaps a slight shade darker???

Any news? X


----------



## harri

That's really encouraging!!!! I think you will Ov earlier! Yay!!

Hmmm... God knows what's going on with me. I still have cramps, I still have no AF after 8 days and now my temp has been up for 2 days BUT had no positives on OPKs :-( 
Any advice? Shall I call the doc for advice? 

Xx


----------



## Carhar

I would suggest you go to see if your gp can give you something to bring on your af.

They'll probably do a blood test first.

If it's not happened before you really should be checked out.:hugs:


----------



## harri

My doctors are closed for training today!!!! Arghh! 
I'll call tomorrow. 
I have lots of watery cm today so I don't think AF is on her way. Maybe I haven't ovulated yet? I'll do an OPK tonight !

How are you feeling today? X


----------



## Carhar

I hope you get some help tomorrow.

No change here, still negative opks. It didn't look darker. It's so frustrating.

How was your opk?

X


----------



## harri

It's the tiniest bit darker but I'll test this afternoon and see. 
Hopefully if I'm all geared up thinking it's Ov than AF will turn up to ruin things and then at least I'll get a new cycle. 

I hope your opk gets darker so you can get going :-D 
I'll let you know what the doc says xx


----------



## Carhar

Fx for you x


----------



## harri

I have a doctors appointment at 3pm and they've asked me to take a sample. I hope this isn't for a pregnancy test as I told her I'm definitely not pregnant! 
Hopefully they will test for anything that could affect my chances of conceiving. 
I just want to know why I'm getting constant cramps! 
I will let you know how I get on later on! 

Xx


----------



## Carhar

I hope it goes well. I'm not sure why they'd want a sample. Probably do a test as a matter of course though. They'll probably test your hormone levels. Should be able to tell if you've ov'd. 

I hope you get some answers x


----------



## harri

She thinks it's one of 3 things:
Pregnant (she's sent my wee off)
Delayed Ovulation (I think this is the case as my opk is getting slightly darker)
Something else - if I haven't had a period or positive opk / pregnancy test by mon I have to go back in 

I'll post my opk in a min, let me know if it's getting darker!

Is your opk getting any darker today? Any other tell tale signs? 

My doc says that it takes 2 days for the egg to move down the Fallopian tube and decent sperm can last 7 days so there's more chance of pregnancy than people actually thi k so that's positive!

Xxx


----------



## harri

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/7f90a6a2.jpg

What do you think? Is O on it's way? My temps are up, possibly ready for a dip? Xx


----------



## harri

Lol they're not that gross in real life, it's a yellowy flash on my iPhone! X


----------



## Carhar

Lol.

It means one of two things either your about to ov or your pregnant. Have you done another hpt? Opks get darker when your pregnant too.

I just dug the last three of mine out and they are getting darker but still quite light though. 

How do you put them up? Just taken a picture too x


----------



## harri

I put the pic on photobucket then got the image code and posted it. 
Img code looks like this but you change the upper case IMG to lower case.

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab15/7f90a6a2.jpg

No I haven't done one since yesterday but I would have thought the opk would be really dark if I was preggo.  
Xx


----------



## harri

Oh it's not worked it's a https address. X


----------



## Carhar

No they would be the same as hpt.

Just got the start of ferning on my ov microscope. Hopefully means I'm coming up to ov. The intructions say I'll ov in the next 3-4 days. I'm so excited as that would mean a 30 day cycle (the shortest I've ever had)! I hope it's not a repeat of last month's lh surge. 

I'm hopeless and can only post the picture link???

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l632/Carhar/th_4eca2493.jpg?t=1296769873


----------



## harri

Our opks are similar!!!! :-D
That's amazing news! How exciting! 
It's possible that we could both ovulate at the same time, fx'd this is our month!

if you ovulate in 3-4 days you best get started with the bd'ing  

Damn I need one of these microscopes! 
I hope DH is up to the job - he turned me down today lol apparently he was too tired :-( 

If this is what he's like after just 3 days it's goingvto be a nightmare lol he hates pressure! 

Xx


----------



## Carhar

I try not to make it obvious that I'm oving so OH doesn't feel pressured. Thankfully he's very competitive, baby-making included. 

Maybe it's time to dig out the sexy undies!

I think your lines are a bit stronger but should be oving within a couple of days of each other. Yay, so excited.

Will definitely be bding. Not missing the chance this month!

Fx for us!!!!
:dust::dust:


----------



## harri

Well looking at my lines now they've all faded and yours look darker so who knows  it would be cool though  
Haha maybe it is! I wish I hadn't told him the lines were getting darker, it was going brilliantly up until that point!

Think I will take a leaf out of your book next month! Fx'd for us!! Woop! I'll update with another opk tomorrow!! Even if my doctor advised against them! 

Xx


----------



## harri

Hmm.... Maybe as I stopped stressing and was willing af to stay away it relaxed me, I've had some spotting this morning! 
If I get AF today I will be slightly gutted that I'm not on my way to O but then again I think I feel more comfortable starting a new cycle and seeing it through the whole way! 

If my cycles got back to normal I will be ovulating on 18th Feb!! And due my period on 4th march!! Omg it feels such a long time. 
Xx


----------



## harri

Guess who's on CD1 finally ! :-D 

Start the BD'ing in 9 days.... This time I won't be telling DH!

If I start testing at 10dpo (lol!!) that should be around 28th Feb - that still makes me a Feb tester (if my body has returned to normal)

So excited! X


----------



## Carhar

Whoop whoop!!! Really pleased, must have been the stressing (although I secretly hoped that you were pg though).

I don't get the opks though, how bizzare???

Yay fx for Feb bfps. X


----------



## harri

Stressing and flu! The two worst things!!
I'm so excited I have begun my first cycle TTC but it doesn't explain the opks, maybe it was due to wee concentration lol. 

Woo :dust: to us!! Xxx


----------



## harri

Ok slight step backwards - spotting turned to a slight watery barely there when I wipe type period which was brown in colour and it hasn't got any heavier or redder. I don't know if to class today as day 1 or just spotting? Any ideas? Xx


----------



## Carhar

Oh no, I'd say spotting.

My af can sometimes be like that to start with x


----------



## harri

Well no period so far so I'm not on cd2 at all :-( 
Bummer! 

Are your opks getting any darker? X


----------



## Carhar

No not really. Bit fed up, temp slightly up still ferning on the ov microscope. Going to try another opk tonight. Getting lower backache and had a couple of twinges. Not convinced it isn't just another surge like last cycle. 

I hope your af starts properly soon x


----------



## harri

This TTC business is emotional and hard! Lol
Well we went out for a meal tonight and I think af is fully in flow as of now! Fx'd anyway! 

Ferning is a good sign though so keep the positive attitude :-D 

I think I'll class today as cd1 and not cd2 xxx


----------



## Carhar

No ferning today, opks aren't getting darker. I think it may have been a surge but weirdly I'm still getting twinges.

I hope you had a good night. We went to the cinema and saw Hereafter, it's really rubbish. 

X


----------



## harri

It looks like we're both going to be waiting a little longer than we thought :-( yours should come soon though fx'd! My af is so random at the mo - one minute spotting, one minute nothing eurgh I'm fed up. 

I'll take note and give that film a miss!

X


----------



## Carhar

Argh! Ferning is back- the best so far, ewcm, slight pains in right ovary, but still negative opks!!!!!

I really don't understand my body and my cycles yet. 

I hope your af is okay x


----------



## Carhar

I've just seen your post.

Looks like both of us are having a nightmare with badly behaving cycles! Why can't it be straightforward? 

X


----------



## harri

I would make sure to BD now, all the ov signs are there! Was your pee concentrated enough for the opk? 
I know it's never easy is it, my body constantly plays tricks on me! Xx


----------



## Carhar

Right today opk is darker used smu, but temp has dropped from 36.7 to 37.2. Humph!

Reckon if I ov it will be Weds, otherwise it's just another long cycle.

Has your af sorted itself yet? X


----------



## harri

Not long then  stay positive, I'm sure O is on the way this week, all the signs point to it! Not sure on the temps though, I'm rubbish at interpreting them!

Nope no sign today, spotting completely stopped but cramps are still there. Trying not to let it bother me but it's getting me down a bit! Xx


----------



## Carhar

Oh Harri, I really don't know what to say. Have you had any news from your doctor?

I'm really confused. I've done another test tonight and it's light again??? I'd be really grateful if you could have a look at the picture I've taken and let me know if you think I've o'd. I'm really not sure. The darker opk was this morning about 7am and the second was about 9.15pm. 

https://m1127.photobucket.com/album...8vJspDrLkMQQ8NgkFhbXl+pfk/2rfZNusuF8QGK8C+LoU


Thanks x


----------



## harri

I'm feeling better now, I was just having a moment. I had a cuddle with DH 
No I've not heard from doc but she said if I haven't had a period full flow by Monday I should book in with her again so I may do tomorrow.

Oh noo do you think it's because they say test after 10am? What time did you test this morn? I think it can give false readings if you test too early because of hormones in morning urine. Don't feel downhearted though, I've seen so many opks go from the shade of your opk this evening to positive in just a day on fertility friend opk gallery!

My opks aren't even showing a line today. How random. I was trying to convince myself that Friday was implantation bleed this morning hahaha.

Hope your opk gets darker tomorrow, I'm keeping the faith for you  xxx


----------



## Carhar

Ah that's sweet. Sometimes a cuddle is all it takes. It could well have been implementation. 

Not sure about the time as thought you didn't norm get pos in the morning so could have ov'd overnight. If I get a temp increase tomorrow will assume I ov'd if not then it was just a dud. 

You should try a hpt in a few days. 

Fx for you x


----------



## harri

I took a test last night and it was bfn so I'll rule that out and book in with the doc again. 
That sounds promising, have you had temp rises? Xx


----------



## MRS_HJO

Sorry about your BFN Harri. :hugs:


----------



## harri

Thanks mrs_hjo, I expected it as I don't have symptoms and I don't even know when I ovulated haha xx


----------



## Carhar

I think it will be too early just yet for a bfp. I would still hang in there. :hugs:

Got a temp increase from 36.2 to 36.6 this morning. Still not convinced as I've had similar temps during my cycle before ov. Had almost complete ferning on my ov microscope last night. Who knows???

X


----------



## harri

This is all steps in the right direction though! I hope your covering all bases lol! 
You could be entering the 2ww, how exciting! I'll keep you updated on my situation if it changes xx


----------



## Carhar

Absolutely. All bases definitely covered, but will continue over the next couple of weeks and see what happens. 

Look forward to hearing your updates x


----------



## harri

Woohoo I'm really excited for you  xx


----------



## Carhar

Ouch, pains in left and right ovary, but moreso in the left??? 

More ferning tonight as well, perhaps I haven't ov'd yet. I got the same opk as I has yesterday morning earlier. 

Any more news on your af/spotting. If you got your pos opk last week then the spotting sounds about right for implantation bleed. I would say that it would show on a hpt Fri or Sat. 

I really really think you deserve a positive with all you have been through this last couple of weeks x


----------



## harri

I'd say ovulation is happening now for you :-D wow this is extremely exciting news! Sounds like you could be releasing eggs from both ovaries? OMG lol

I am deffo getting one of these ferning things! :-D
I've had nothing all day except feeling gassy and very wet down there (sorry tmi)! I went to the loo a few mins ago and wiped to find a tiny bit of brown tinged cm so who the hell knows. Would you have said that opk I posted was close to positive? If so I would only be 7do so the spotting on fri would only be 4dpo, doesn't really seem right? 

Aww thanks, I'm only on cycle 1 though so it's all good. I'm prepared to wait a few more months before I start getting impatient with it all  
I feel like this is your month though, you're super organised and calm  xx


----------



## Carhar

It's a strong possibility. It's the only thing that makes sense- I've heard of the bleed after 5 days before. I haven't got anywhere close to dark on those one step opks. I don't think they get that dark so I think you probably ov'd that day. Fx.

Organized is one thing I am definitely not. Although my OH did say to me that he thought I'd be annoyed if I didn't get a bfp this month. I don't think we could have done anymore. We dtd practically every day using conceive plus.

I hope I get double the chance this month, but suspect it could be pain from the cysts on my ovaries. I don't usually but who knows. Hope there's no chance of twins!

Think I ov'd from my left this cycle. It's first since we started ttc, hopefully it's the lucky side. Trying to keep calm as if it was just a surge it would be a waste of stressing.
:dust:


----------



## harri

Ooo well you've made me feel better :-D 
I dtd the night before Ovulation but not on the day! 

It seems to me like you're well on top of your ovulation and covering all bases! You well deserve it 

I find it fascinating that you can feel your ovulation. I can't say I've ever felt it but then again I haven't been looking out for it before! 

I think we should both stay positive  
Should I call the doc or just wait it out some more? I've never had this before, knowing my luck I will have something wrong with me though. 

Xx


----------



## Carhar

I think it's the agnus castus which means I can feel ovulation. It's funny because it's really like your getting your af with mild cramping and sharp pains in the side you ovulate. 

I think you need to understand what is going on, so you should go back. Do you think that the vitamins you're taking could have affected your cycle?

I'm sure you'll notice cramping when you next ov. 

Hoping to get my taking charge of your fertility book today. X


----------



## harri

Wow I can't wait to feel that! Bizzare. 
I've decided to wait for Monday to speak to the doc (she only works mon and thurs).
The only thing I've taken is folic acid so I can't see that affecting it. I had brown cm last night but nothing this morning and bfn on an ic so who knows what's going on. I feel really happy today though so I'm not that bothered. So my ttc might be held back a month, at least I've had time to understand my body :-D

Xx


----------



## Carhar

I'm glad your happier today. I really feel that once your cycle sorts itself out you'll have a bfp in no time (if you aren't already). 

Folic acid definitely wouldn't affect your cycle. It's very strange. X


----------



## Carhar

I forgot to add had a slight temp increase to 36.7 this morning so fx!


----------



## harri

That's good news!! I've also had a temp increase today! It's gradually increased over the past 9 days. Maybe I'll get a temp drop tomorrow. My family are all super fertile so I'm hoping it won't take me too long and I follow suit 

Your signs all sound so positive, I have my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## harri

Here's my chart
https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/cac773d5.jpg


----------



## harri

I wish I'd noted down the days we'd bd'd but I didn't (only 4 times I remembered) now the days merge together and I don't remember :-( I'd say it was about 3 times a week though so hopefully it would be enough xx


----------



## Carhar

Ooh, your chart looks great. I'm even more convinced you could be pregnant. It looks Luke you ov'd cd35/36. You should test Sat if your af hasn't arrived. 

Here's my chart. Pplenty of bding, like I've said my OH is competitive! I think he's really wants it to be our cycle. https://m1127.photobucket.com/album...8vJspDrLkMQQ8NgkFhbXl+pfk/2rfZNusuF8QGK8C+LoU

Three times a week is plenty, it's all about timing!

X


----------



## harri

I've had more brown cm today but still bfn, got any symptoms today? 

Your chart looks fab!!! I'll get an FRER in for Saturday  we deffo bd'd on cd 34 and 36 so hopefully we caught it!! 

You can't not have caught yours!! Lol xxx


----------



## Carhar

Just back ache, a few cramps and had a bit of funny stomach earlier, sorry if tmi. I seem to get it round my af now it seems it's around ov. Hoping it's a good sign as I didn't get a strong positive.

I really don't understand the brown cm, it's so strange! Do you have any other symptoms? I'm amazing at self diagnosis on google. Majority of the time I end up with a rare tropical disease lol!

Right I must get back to painting the windows. What a fun week off I'm having!


----------



## harri

I'm off today too, spent the day cleaning out my fireplace and polishing it up! What fun!

I think you deffo o'd so keep the faith ! Those signs sound positive to me :-D
I keep getting headaches, still got cramps and feel gassy but that's bout it. Xx


----------



## harri

I'm soooo confused !!! Just had my first ever EWCM, what's going on? I've taken an opk, what do you think?
https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/582c6886.jpg 

I don't know what's happening..... 

Xx


----------



## Carhar

It doesn't look positive and I always have a line on a opk. If you dtd last night then it could be that otherwise it could be you're coming up to ov. It's rubbish!:hugs:

My temp dropped this morning to 36.6. I took it almost 2 hours late as I couldn't find it (I got up for 5 mins and went back to bed) hoping that getting up affected it. If not it's unlikely I ov'd but I've had all the signs...:shrug:

I think I'll invest in better opks next month x


----------



## Carhar

Just brought the cbfm, hopefully it'll work for me. I can't take this have I, haven't I next cycle x


----------



## harri

I have googled it and lots of people get it just before AF so I think I'm out this month which is fine because I want to get back to normal cycles and do it properly! Doesn't explain the spotting but I guess that could be to do with having a really long cycle. 

I think you deffo ovulated, everything else points to that! 

I also think I'll invest in better opks too, these ones are really confusing! I quite like the idea of the clearblue smileys. Might look on eBay! 
Xx


----------



## Carhar

My book has arrived. It's like a text book, takes me back to my post grad course. Slightly different subject mind lol. 

I hope it's either 'cos your pg or af is about to arrive. Did you try a hpt as well?

Decide the ic opks are rubbish. Had the cb smilies but only used them after I think I ov'd (if I did). The first one the day after I think I ov'd was negative but both lines were pretty dark. I wouldn't recommend the ic to anyone now, especially the first step ones x


----------



## harri

I might invest in an cbfm - how much was yours? 

Yeah bfn with an ic this morning! Definitely don't feel pg so just want af to show now! 
Let me know if there are any hints and tips on how to get pg straight away lol! 

Xx


----------



## Carhar

From the first few pages it look v good. It's got loads of charts in it so I've got a good idea what it should look like if I get pg. It says if you get 18 highs after ov it suggests your pg. 

Good news is that ff think I ov'd on 7th so fx I did. I'll find out if I did in 11 days!

I got the cbfm off eBay for £40 with some testing sticks. Has been used so will sterilize it first. You can get new ones about £50. Someone mentioned that you can get them for £20 from Superdrug, I've looked in a couple and not seen it though.

I hope you'd af arrives soon x


----------



## Carhar

Armed with my new book, I am now a fertility expert. Just checked your chart again I am convinced you o'd cd35 so should get your af by Monday, if your not pg. Could have been implantation bleed or ovulation spotting?

I really don't think you're out yet! X


----------



## harri

Thanks fertility expert haha makes me feel better! :-D 
40 quid is quite reasonable!!

I haven't got 1 symptom today so who knows, to be fair though I don't mind either way. Woohoo af on Monday them hopefully back to normal cycles and will Ov on 28th feb 

How is post ov feeling for you this cycle?
Xx


----------



## Carhar

I thought it was ok seeing as it was a buy it now. They say majority of couples using it fall pg in first 2 cycles. Not sure it'll work with my irregular cycles, but worth a try. I really hope that vitex has regulated it at 30 days.

I really really hope I get a signiftemp Inc tomorrow. Btw I've stopped ferning x


----------



## harri

Oh really, I'm so getting one!!!!
That's a good sign then ! I think you will have caught it :-D you can't not have! 

I've just done a spin class, I'm knackered!!!! Hoping to get my body healthy to improve fertility!

Fx'd for a temp rise  xx


----------



## harri

Yay I took my negative opk off my chart and you were right  I'm 10dpo but we so didn't bd at the right time lol! I've learnt my lesson! :-D

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/f2a02286.jpg

Xx


----------



## Carhar

You never know! Could have caught it. The book says to bd the day after peak. Also says midcycle ovulatory spotting occurring within a couple of days of a thermal shift means you're extremely fertile (get you!).

I so can't do spin. So envious of you! X


----------



## harri

Oh my I want this book!!!! Where did you get it?
We usually bd more than twice at the weekend but that weekend we didn't bd once because dh had a tummy bug all weekend - trust us to miss it lol!
I don't mind though because getting pg anytime before 10th feb would have meant I wouldn't be eligible for occupational mat pay as I changed jobs last year and you have to be there a year!

I don't think I'll be able to walk tomorrow! Lol!

Dh and I are celebrating 7 years together this weekend so I'm cooking lobster - yum  hope I don't poison him and put him out of a action!

Do you have anything nice planned for the weekend?

Xxx


----------



## Carhar

It's taking charge of your fertility by Toni Weschler. I got it from Amazon think it was about £11. It's quite helpful re cm and what different types look like, different bbt charts and what your cervix should look/feel like. Some if it's obvious tho. 

I don't think I'd be able to walk for a week after spin lol. 

Well, I hope you get your af then. I'll only get smp boo!

I hope you have a lovely weekend. We're not doing anything special, might go for a meal and to the cinema. 

X


----------



## harri

Thanks for the info, I'll look it up!  

I've been trying to convince dh to let us start trying earlier but he didn't want to for the sake of a couple of months and having £700 more per month for 9 months, I suppose he was right. I'm far too impatient though 

Let me know if you get your temp rise  and give me a symptom update - I'm a ttc addict lol xx


----------



## Carhar

Temp dropped to coverline today. V fed up so decided to take a break from bnb this weekend. 

Gonna try to get to see my Gp today, but it's unlikely I will be able to. I can't take all these lh surges. 

Yep it definitely makes sense to have the extra money, you'll be able to do a lot more (and if you're like me spend a load on baby clothes!). 

I hope you have a fantastic anniversary. 

If I get a significant temp rise over over the weekend I'll let you know x


----------



## harri

Oh no! This TTC can be so disheartening, I know how you feel and hope you Feel better soon :-(

I've had a temp drop today too so it looks like I'm not pg! 

Xxx


----------



## Carhar

I hope you're okay. Any news? 

Had a small temp increase this morning, but haven't been feeling great over the last couple of days so still waiting to ov. 

Arch. Got the cbfm yesterday but have to wait til cd1 to use it. Would really recommend taking charge of your fertility in helping you undestand your cycles x


----------



## harri

Hey! Hope you've had a good weekend. 
No news had 2 temp drops but then a rise today, I'm hoping af comes tomorrow!
Fx'd you ov soon!!

I may just invest in it, seeing as I haven't a clue what my body is doing. I'm trying to not letting it bother me at the moment and it's working so far! X


----------



## Carhar

How was your anniversary? Did you do anything nice?

I hate to say this as I keep asking but have you done a hpt? Glad you're more relaxed, I'm trying to be the same.

Fx for your af tomorrow x


----------



## harri

It was really really nice thanks, I cooked lobster and got 3 bunches of flowers and a huge selection of penny sweets (I have an addiction).

Did you have a nice weekend?

Not since last week but with my temp drops I didn't see a point in testing. 

Has your temp drop ruled out ovulation then? I've seen temp drops but ovulation has still occurred.

Xx


----------



## Carhar

Aww that's lovely. I'm veggie but totally addicted to pick n mix so pretend it doesn't contain gelatin, bad I know! 

Weekend was good thanks, but went far too quickly.

If you have a spare hpt give it ago. A temp drop and a second increase has meant pregnancy and you did say your family are super fertile. 

Here's my chart, let me know your thoughts... I'm not holding up much hope but not completely ruled ov out if my temp increases. https://emob1127.photobucket.com/albums/l632/Carhar/162b28be.jpg?t=1297598122


----------



## harri

That deffo looks like ovulation to me! A lot of charts in the chart gallery don't have 3 rises and end up with pregnancy so I would stay positive if I was you! 
Well I had a super massive nosebleed at 5am this morning so forgot all about testing and fmu so if af doesn't show today I'll test tomorrow! Bloody nosebleed meant my temp won't be accurate too :-( xx
I have got af cramps though.


----------



## Carhar

Argh! Temp dropped back again. Nevermind.

I hope you're okay. 

Looking forward to the results of your hpt x


----------



## harri

Who knew getting pregnant would be this hard :-( I can't believe your temp dropped again, our bodies keep playing tricks on us! 

I think AF will possibly arrive before I have chance to take a HPT. Oh well.

We'll just have to console ourselves with pick n mix  

Xx


----------



## harri

Who knew getting pregnant would be this hard :-( I can't believe your temp dropped again, our bodies keep playing tricks on us! 

I think AF will possibly arrive before I have chance to take a HPT. Oh well.

We'll just have to console ourselves with pick n mix  

Xx


----------



## Carhar

Lol, sounds like a plan. 

Well at least you'll know where you are if you get your af. 

I keep wondering if I did have a chemical in Dec which brought my af forward in Jan and if I will ever ov any time soon. I had 2 faint pos one day after other then spotting for 3 days then af. I don't usually have spotting for so long before af. It could have been cos it had been awhile since last af. 

Hope your af or bfp arrives soon x


----------



## harri

That could have been a possibility :-( it's strange to get a positive and then spotting straight after. But then again I don't have the best knowledge. It doesn't explain your positive opk last week though, can you get random surges without ovulation?

I tested today, bfn! I also see no sign of af. Annoys me a bit but I guess there's nothing I can do about it. I think af will be here soon I just have to stay positive. Xx


----------



## Carhar

I thought you were waiting til tomorrow! You should try with fmu.

Yep, you can get surges of lh and not release an egg. It seems to happen a lot to me. 

Hope you had a good day.

Fx for something, lol x


----------



## harri

I couldn't resist testing on valentines day! I've run out of tests now!

That's awful, there's still so much I don't know about TTC :-(

I can see af never coming now it feels like ages ago (I suppose it was last year!!) 
All I want to do is get on with trying and for the first time I'm my life my body is tricking me, it doesn't seem fair! How's your temp today? Mines up, down, up down at the mo!

Xx


----------



## Carhar

Whoop whoop .2 increase on my temp. Tried to find a line on a hpt today as 8dpo if did ov, no such luck!

I really think your Gp should give you something to bring on your af. X


----------



## harri

Yayyy well happy for you!!!!!  
Lol I was the same at 8dpo! 

I think I'll use an opk tonight just to rule it out. 

I'm still having cramps so dh is worried there's something wrong with me. I might call to docs if af hasn't arrived tomorrow! It's strange because I've Bern convinced for the past 4 days that today's the day but it hasn't been :-(

X


----------



## Carhar

You really should get checked out that much cramping cannot be good. :hugs:

How's your chart looking?

Feel like I've cursed you with my irregular cycles!

I just need to see my temp stay up now fx. I probably just ov'd and missed it with my luck!

You should call your dr today, let me know how you get on x


----------



## harri

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/f2a02286.jpg
Yesterday's is probably inaccurate as I was up with nose bleeds an hour before!

If I ovulated yesterday and missed it I'll kick myself!
Can you interpret my chart at all?

I gave increased cm today?! WTF!

Xx


----------



## harri

Wrong chart!!!!!
https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/5af752cc.jpg


----------



## harri

Can't get in with my doctor for 2 weeks so I haven't bothered booking in. 
:-( I don't know what's going on. 
X


----------



## harri

Sorry for bombarding with messages. Just broke down on the phone to DH, I just feel like it's not meant to be and maybe I should go on the pill :-( 

Xx


----------



## Carhar

Awww Harri! Sorry just seen you post big :hugs:

Can you get an appointment with a nurse? If she thinks there's a prob I'm sure she'll get you in to see a dr asap. 

Just been chatting to a lady at work who is due in June. She didn't know she was pg until 14 wks as her hpts came back negative. 

Don't worry, just make the appointment to see your dr, book to see your nurse and fx it'll all be sorted by the end of the week. I really think you need a scan to see what's going on in there for your own sanity.

If ttc was easy there we wouldn't have this forum to drive us mad! It makes it all the more worthwhile in the end when you have your baby in your arms. please don't be disheartened x

X


----------



## harri

I'm going to ring up on Thursday morning when my doctor works and speak to the nurse so hopefully she will give me an emergency appointment with the doctor. 
I wish I was pregnant but I'm 99% sure I'm not. :-(

Super emotional today and can't help feeling like this is a sign not to TTC. Hopefully tomorrow I'll be fine!

Have you got any symptoms? Xx


----------



## harri

Well it turns out my temps are all screwed up because I just tested my thermometer and got 3 hugely different readings! So who knows when I ovulated!! I just got a negative opk though so it's not now.

Do you think I should stop temping seeing as it's so innaccurate? 
X


----------



## Carhar

Oh no, I would stop temping. There's no point. 

Did you temp at the same time each day? Your temp changes throughout the day. 

I'm sorry you're having a bad day. It really doesn't mean that you shouldn't be ttc. I'd recommend a cheeky glass of wine and an early night with your oh. 

I know how you feel as I felt similar on Friday, I really wanted to cry! X


----------



## harri

Nope all within a minute! I think I'll stop temping. Maybe it might be worth temping the alternative way to orally lol!

I'm sure I'll feel 100% better tomorrow  I'll just have to have some strawberry laces :-D

How are you feeling today? Xx


----------



## Carhar

Yum! Don't you just love pick n mix!

What ever you do don't use an ear thermometer they don't work.

Feel okay, pretty sure I haven't ov'd as I feel absolutely nothing other than an occasional burning sensation which I think are the cysts. Blah!!!

Not had an opk anywhere near positive. Just order a load more opks which aren't one step. 

X


----------



## Carhar

Oooh, look what I've found! https://dog.draminski.com/dogscan/

Think I might get one, do you think it'll work on humans? Lol! X


----------



## harri

I've heard a lot of people say temping down below is the most accurate. Don't think I fancy that though.

Maybe feeling nothing is a good sign?! 

I think I'm going to stop temping, wait for af, then start a brand new cycle using just opks from cd10.

LOL!!! don't tempt me, how I feel right now I'd probably order that dog scanner after a glass of wine :-D xx


----------



## Carhar

Sounds like a plan!

No, I would fancy waking up and sticking a thermometer down below!

Nah, feeling nothing probably means nothing has happened! 

X


----------



## Carhar

Hope you're feeling better today.

I'm now officially in the same situation temp dropped again and ff has removed the cover lines as they don't think I've ov'd. Oh well. 

I too might invest in a better thermometer x


----------



## harri

Oh no that sucks!!!! :-( looks like we are both in limbo :-(
This is so rubbish! I'm feeling much better today but I'm still feeling a bit low though! Deffo calling the docs this morning I think! 

Xx


----------



## Carhar

Good idea! I hope you get answers x


----------



## harri

Appointment booked in for monday morning so until then it's a waiting game!
I really hope you ovulate soon or have already ovulated and your temps are just dodgy!!

Xx


----------



## Carhar

Yay, I've got mine on Monday evening too.

Hopefully we can sort ourselves out! X


----------



## harri

Woohoo fx'd for Monday :) 

I stopped temping today, I feel so out of control!
I think I didn't ovulate on 1st feb because 1. I had no cm 2. My temps aren't accurate 3. I haven't had my period. 

I have decided that I could be ovulating soon because I have had lots of cm for 2 days (not ewcm) so perhaps it's on the way! Who knows though.
Xx


----------



## Carhar

Oh, I hope so. Cm is the first sign so fx.

I agree you probably haven't ov'd if you haven't had cm. It's not uncommon to skip cycles. I suspect because you were I'll that's what has happened. 

I hope that we both ov soon x


----------



## Carhar

Oh, I hope so. Cm is the first sign so fx.

I agree you probably haven't ov'd if you haven't had cm. It's not uncommon to skip cycles. I suspect because you were I'll that's what has happened. 

I hope that we both ov soon x


----------



## harri

Fx'd we do!! Hopefully the booked docs appointments will put us as ease and ovulation will happen because of our relaxed state :-D 
X


----------



## Carhar

Lol, I'm useless... Couldn't help but temp, do an opk and hpt. Obviously both negative. 

Temp is what appears to be normal and increased by .1!

Really hoping my dr isn't going to say come back in 4 weeks if you haven't had your af. X


----------



## harri

Haha I did an opk last night, I couldn't help myself !
Fx'd our doctors take action - I'll be really annoyed if I'm fobbed off!!!

Xx


----------



## harri

Haha I did an opk last night, I couldn't help myself !
Fx'd our doctors take action - I'll be really annoyed if I'm fobbed off!!!

Xx


----------



## Carhar

Yeah, so will I.

We need to stand our ground. I have a strategic plan... Cry. If that doesn't work stamp my feet. If that doesn't work I might incorporate a toddler style tantrum on the floor. I am determined I will leave with a fs referral!

I'm almost disappointed that my opks are getting darker now. I don't want to ov as he might not refer me, lol. 

It's probably the first time anyone ttc has said they don't want to ov! 

I really think, you should think about a strategic plan. Feel free to use all or part of mine x


----------



## harri

Your strategic plan sound incredible  I can't see how it wouldn't work!
I need to think of a strategic plan but I think I want bloods to check irregularities and maybe something that can explain the pains. I need to think of the best way to get that, possibly extremely trembly worried behaviour? Lol! 
I'm going for the "I'm just worried somethings really wrong" angel. Do you think it will work?

I'm glad your lines are getting darker though, you wouldn't want an even longer cycle! At this rate I'll be lucky to ovulate just 7 times in a year!!!! Xx


----------



## Carhar

Why don't you express concern that you have polycystic ovaries which is causing you pain?

Do you have private healthcare at work and they can check this out? As a matter of course they do a pelvic ultrasound. 

Alternatively, just see if your dr will do one. 

I like the tremble unstable approach you're taking. I think I might adopt that as 'phase 4', lol.

The downside of oving is my OH is away with work, so it will be another wasted month. Temp dropped again 2 days in a row now x


----------



## harri

That's a good idea actually, it does concern me so may as well raise it!
No I work for the local authority so no such luck!
Oh no! How long is he away for? :-(

Xx


----------



## Carhar

You really should see if they'll test you.

OH's back but think I ov'd either last night of this morning. Opk was quite dark, but tonight it's loads lighter. Pretty sure we've missed this opportunity, as we haven't dtd in ages.

Lol, I'm really rubbish at this ttc stuff x


----------



## Carhar

Had a massive temp drop today. I figure I'm either about to 'try' to ov or going to get my af after an annonv cycle. Opks suggest ov, but my clearblue smiley came back negative.

What do you think of the opks? They've faded slightly apart from today's. I've been doing 2 a day first thing and about 7-8pm (been working late). https://emob1127.photobucket.com/albums/l632/Carhar/997ba5c2.jpg?t=1298099027

Also forgot about my appt Monday and booked in a meeting last thing. Argh I'm so stupid. Will see if someone will cover it, unless I ov and I might delay for two weeks x


----------



## harri

I think you're definitely ovulating !!!! That is such a dark opk! Never seen one so dark!

I would see what your temp does over the next two morning and if they increase perhaps hold off on the doc appointment? So going to try an opk now lol xx


----------



## harri

Have you thought about testing? If you did ovulate earlier the opks could be picking up hcg hormone? Xx


----------



## Carhar

Fx for you! let me know how you get on.

The opk has faded quite a bit now. I always get my darkest outside the recommended hours. I must drink too much during the day, lol. 

X


----------



## Carhar

Tested yesterday, but my temp dropped by .4 so thought there was no point. I've only had one temp lower and that was just before I ov'd a couple of cycles ago.

X


----------



## harri

Stark White opk so I am still in limbo lol. I am soooo hormonal at the mo though I accused dh of cheating which is outrageous. Anyone who knows DH says I couldn't ever meet a nicer man that would treat me better. I think I'm going crazy lol, I cried in the car yesterday on the way home from a meeting because I forgot to get the seabass out of the freezer for tea?? Haha. 
I think maybe this must be linked to my lack of ovulation?

Let's hope you ovulate today and you catch it! :-D xx


----------



## Carhar

Oh bless you.

You just need to sort your hormones out. I really hope your dr sorts your cycles out. I can really appeciate your situation. So frustrating x


----------



## Carhar

Hope you're okay.

Feel a bit crap today lower back ache, bbs hurt, off food since yesterday (so not me) and feel a bit nauseaous. My body is up to something, I just don't know what. Convinced my af is on her way and I've had an annov cycle. Will find out soon.

My temp went back up but nothing dramatic. 

Any symptoms for you? X


----------



## harri

Ohhhh you never know it could be pg symptoms!! I have my fingers crossed for you!
I have 0 symptoms and no sign of af! Who knows what's happening to me. 
I guess we'll have to see what the doctor says. Xx


----------



## Carhar

Lol, I wish. Tested and tried to convince myself there was a line but it was just the antibody strip. My temps are also way too low. My gut says my af is on her way.

Well your dr should do something tomorrow or at least refer you. Have you got another thermometer yet? If you have, have you started temping again?


----------



## harri

No I haven't got another thermometer, do you think I should? I think I'm going to buy the fertility book you have! I feel so helpless, all my opks are non existent, no af, definitely no sign of it coming either!
Making the reading will make sure I am so prepared Shen my body decides to start working :-D 

Xxx


----------



## harri

Ps. Are you 100% sure it was the antibody strip???? Xx


----------



## Carhar

Yes, it was grey and could only see it when held to the light. I never learn my lesson. 

I've ordered another couple of books one on pcos and one by Zita West that has good reviews. When I get the Zita West one I'll let you know which one is best. 

It might be worth getting another so you're prepared for your next cycle. I'd recommend temping a complete cycle so you know what to expect. For instance my OH is convinced I ov'd and thinks I have a surge then ov later every cycle. We'll soon see. X


----------



## harri

I've ordered taking charge of your fertility so I'm looking forward to that. What thermometer do you use? 
Xx


----------



## Carhar

It's a really useful book.

I've got a digital one from boots. Had it ages. Also got a bbt 2 decimal place one thatcame with my ic opks I might start using next cycle.


----------



## harri

I've just found a thread about faulty bbt thermometers and the pic attached is my thermometer - definitely ordering a new one !!!!!! Xx


----------



## Carhar

I'll have to check it out now! X


----------



## harri

Hi! 

I've just got back from the docs and she said she isn't concerned. She said because I had 29 day cycles for 6 months prior to this cycle it's a good indicator that I have been ovulating. She said it's quite common when women start ttc that it all messes up due to stress. 
She has referred me for an ultra sound to check my ovaries are fine and my womb lining looks ok. 
It might take a month though as they have a long waiting list!

I'm so glad she has referred me for an ultra sound! Takes a load off my mind x


----------



## Carhar

That's good news at least they're keeping an eye on things. I take it you didn't have to resort to your shaking strategy?? Lol!

Managed to get someone to cover my meeting. My apptmts not til last thing.

I've run to the loo twice as really thought my af had started. Had cramps, back pain and that feeling it had arrived but nothing. So frustrating. X


----------



## harri

Haha no I didn't, she is such a good doctor! I've bought a new thermometer (it only reads to 1 decimal place though - dr said that would be fine). AND I've bought taking charge of your fertility - I feel like I'm all prepared and ready to start understanding my body! :-D

Fx'd that your appointment goes well, let me know how it goes! Maybe your cramps are pregnancy cramps ;-) 

I'm trying to get healthy - Been doing spin twice a week and started running now! Just done 2 miles in my lunch break! If I can't get pregnant I'm getting thin! :-D 

Xx


----------



## Carhar

Whoop whoop. Been referred! OH needs to do a sa though.

Really pleased, didn't even have to throw a strop, lol.

Yay, I feel really positive foe both of us now. You're armed and ready to go and I'm getting there.

There's going to be nothing left of you at this rate.

Def not pg cramps, temps are far too low x


----------



## harri

Omg that's so exciting!! Well done  
Wooohooo what a positive day for us both xx


----------



## Carhar

Hopefully we'll soon be bump buddies. It's not like me to get ahead of myself (much)! X


----------



## harri

Haha I always get ahead of myself ! I'm already thinking of ttc after the first (fx'd we can even have kids) haha !

Have you started using your cbfm? X


----------



## Carhar

I'm sure that it won't take you long as soon as your cycle sorts itself out.

No not yet have to for af, it could be a long wait as I think my temps going to go up again. My temp at night is usually similar in the morning. Very confused.

Maybe have ov'd??? Lol, all I know is I'm getting af symptoms. 

Any symptoms with you?


----------



## harri

My opk is getting darker, do you think this looks promising? 
https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/6e579e90.jpg


----------



## Carhar

That looks good. I don't get hardly anywhere near that on those ones!

Temp dropped this morning, lol. I did have a really restless night, but clearly don't understand my temps at all. I might have taken my temp last night too soon after Netball practice. 

Fx you ov soon x


----------



## harri

Only just seen your reply last night! My temp at night is also similar to temps in the mor ing! I don't know why! 

I had an incredibly restless sleep last night too, perhaps because I've started temping again! 36.1 this morning which is below the coverlime, I personally don't think I've ovulated yet! 

Xx

We bd'd to cover the bases but I'll test with another opk tonight!


----------



## Carhar

Arghh! Have some ferning again on my ov microscope. Opks almost pos. I think I messed it up again... Not timed bding right at all if I am about to. I think the only way I'll cover all bases is bding every day and that would be exhausting!!!

Not sure what the cramping was as my temps don't suggest I've ov'd.

I hope your opk's getting darker x


----------



## Carhar

Ooh just checked ff and I ov'd on cd33 last cycle, I'm currently cd 31???? Could it be my cycles are starting to regulate although they're v long! I suppose I just have to play the waiting game x


----------



## harri

Omg we are actually going to be ovulating around the same time! 
Look what I got just now (top one is ydays).
I have loads of ewcm too!!!
https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/9c490c0b.jpg

I know I haven't timed mine right either, dtd last night and will for the next 3 but not before yday for 3 days :-( 
Sooo excited that I have a positive opk!!! This is my first proper time ttc. I feel all emotional 

Don't know what your cramps could be but I've had cramping too and I'm non the wiser! X


----------



## harri

Amazing that you're regulating, the doc says that's a sign that you don't have any problems with your hormones xx


----------



## Carhar

:yipee:Yay, whoop whoop! So excited for you.

The opk looks fab. I think you've timed it just right. If your opk doesn't get any darker tomorrow you'll ov in the next 24 hours probably. I don't think you could have timed it any better. 

Dtd Fri, Sat and today, but we used conceive plus. I don't think I'll ov for another day or so though as my temps are low. 

I wasted a frer tonight as I stupidly looked at this mornings hpt and could see a super faint line, def an evap. I can't help myself. I knew my temps were low but I've had so many near pos opks. 

Really happy you're finally oving!!!! X :wohoo:


----------



## harri

Thank you eeeee I'm so happy I finally know my body is working! The ewcm confirms it too 
I can feel twinges on my right side which I've never noticed any other cycle (because I haven't been looking).

So I think it could be happening. That means we've only dtd once before O, if I do it tonight and tomorrow do you think it will be enough?

You've definitely covered your bases and you probably have a few more tries lol

Oh noo! I can't have them in the house, I use them all straight away! 
Fx'd our testing days will be close together! 
Bit gutted I didn't dtd on Sunday night :-( I think I'll only have given myself 3 bd's that will count!

Xx


----------



## Carhar

You're fine a pos opk means you're about to ov. The fact you dtd the day before and could be potentially 3 days prior to ov is great couldn't be better timed in my book especially if you have ewcm.

Stop worrying!!!!! X


----------



## harri

Feeling good this morning, how are you geeling? 
I've had a 0.10 temp rise this morning so feeling really positive!

We dtd last night and the night before and will do tonight ( my opk was positive again this morning.
I've just taken my folic acid with fruit juice and I didn't pick up my diet coke this morning (I'm addicted). I want to give my body the best chance at conceiving possible!
Has your opk got any darker? Xx


----------



## Carhar

That's great news!

My opk's are getting darker but I had another mega faint line on a hpt. My OH said it was an evap. My temp are also way too low. I think I've just got line eye, lol. 

Did get a chance to take a pic, but what do you think of my chart? As I'm still getting cramping! https://emob1127.photobucket.com/albums/l632/Carhar/343651fb.jpg?t=1298451665


----------



## harri

I think you could be pregnant!

You could have ovulated around 8th feb,implanted on 19th feb and get a bfp today!!!

Which would explain cramping and positive opk!
They say each day after implantation the hormone doubles or something. You're only 4 days from suspected implantation so a faint line would work out right!

Right this is what I think you should do!
Don't drink anything!!! Hold your wee until you get home from work (preferably over 6 hours) and retest and it should be as good as fmu but will have more hormone as more time has passed since implantation!

OH MY GOD I'M SO NERVOUS FOR YOU! do you have any cm? (sorry lol) if your opks are getting darker but you have no cm I think it can only mean one thing ;-) 

Fx'd for you!!!
Lots and lots of :dust: 

Xxxx


----------



## harri

Was the line there in the time limit? What was the colour? Eeek xx


----------



## Carhar

Lol. I'm sure it's an evap. I could see something straight away, but it looks like a shadow, which makes me think it's an evap. It's most visible flat and in natural daylight so I'm unlikely to get a good photo later. I'm not getting my hopes up!

I think I'll wait and use fmu tomorrow as I just got the bogof frer's at boots.

Had some creamy cm so again, it isn't right. So many mixed symptoms. Nothing's straight forward with me, lol!


----------



## harri

Creamy cm is a pg symptom!!
I have faith, we did say that this cycle would be our cycle!

My cm is watery today which makes me think yday was o day (and I've had a temp rise)
X


----------



## Carhar

Yay, definitely o day! 

I'll just have to what happens over the next couple of days, have my fx but it doesn't seem to all add up. 

Seems like role reversal from a couple of weeks ago! X


----------



## harri

I know it does, what a rollercoaster we have been on this cycle!
I am getting twinges on the left hand side and have for the past 10 mins - I wonder if it's possible to release out of the 
other ovary the day after? Hmmm.... 

Keep me updated, I'm just too excited!

It feels odd being in the TWW after being in limbo for so long - I feel so so happy and giddy?! Weird.

I really hope you get your bfp! 
I'm going to stock up on FRERs ready for 5th March! 
Xx


----------



## Carhar

The twinges could be ovulation???

I'm really pleased for you too!

Just been given a curveball tons of ewcm. I think it must have been an evap, lol. Getting really strong pins and needles sensation in my stomach. 

Will try and post a photo later of the hpt.


----------



## Carhar

Right this is it with this evenings opk. Can't really see the hpt this evening as the light's so poor. Will have a go with fmu tomorrow.

https://m1127.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/Carhar/0db26f50.jpg.html?pbauth=1_uLEBonVPfaLdh1h3YMYz2TBUj1Zxo%2BIbZ0CUUorPH9VDXxJWnHGAz0z6uc6lEpHsQtqFSssrraysAdr%2F7fp0DIFTzngT3ni2N7Ebb%2Fo%2B%2BDQCRABfZHg8vJspDrLkMQQ8NgkFhbXl%2Bpfk%2F2rfZNusuF8QGK8C%2BLoU


----------



## Carhar

It isn't showing on mine, I'll try again...

https://emob1127.photobucket.com/albums/l632/Carhar/0db26f50.jpg?t=1298486673


----------



## harri

Oooo it could still mean pregnancy? Let me know how you get on! 
Post a pic if you can also what's your opk looking like today? Xx


----------



## harri

I can see a line!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A coloured line! It's not grey! Xxx


----------



## Carhar

I keep reading about evaps on these. Really not getting excited, as last time I did one and got something like this got my af a few days later. 

I might try a frer tomorrow x


----------



## harri

I'd deffo try a FRER tomorrow if I was you. 
My opk has turned negative, is it worth BDing tonight or not? Xx


----------



## Carhar

Always worth bding!!! O day is worth it, especially if the pains were ov pains! 

Fx for you x


----------



## harri

Hey!! How are you this morning? Have you tested? Fx'd for you!

I got a 2nd temp rise today buy unsure if it's risen enough, could you take a look?
https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/28d44d17.jpg


----------



## Carhar

I would say you ov'd. Yay!!!!!!

Here's this mornings another faint line but no darker and a bfn on the free lol! I've read people getting evaps for a few days. Tried to convinced myself there was a line on the frer!

https://emob1127.photobucket.com/albums/l632/Carhar/12ad6972.jpg?t=1298531038


----------



## harri

I can see something slight on the FRER!! I wouldn't say it's a bfn yet, it may get darker tomorrow! Xx


----------



## Carhar

I think I'll leave it til Sat. If there's no difference then it will def be an evap x


----------



## harri

Good idea! Fx'd for you!

God I hope I did ovulated!!!! :-( my temps don't look promising x


----------



## Carhar

I think your temps look promising. It's tricky as you've not temped, but you've got a positive opk. I doubt it's just a lh surge like I get x


----------



## harri

Yeah you're right I'm just going to chill ! I've done all I can do! 
I guess we are both in the waiting game! Xx


----------



## harri

I'm booking a holiday today! I've just booked off a week from 21st march which could be my fertile period next month! 
I'm looking at the canary islands to help me just chill! I cant take leave from apr to jun because it's year end and I'm an accountant so it's now or never  
Any symptoms today?? Xxxx


----------



## Carhar

That would be lovely. We've decided to finish off the house then see if I'm pg and whether we can afford a holiday. 

If you haven't caught it this cycle, it sounds impossible for you not to catch it then!

My sister's on finance so know how difficult taking holiday can be.

I had slight cramping feeling down below. I wish I knew what was going on! I'm 99% sure they're evaps but that 1% is really nagging at me, lol. X


----------



## harri

I reeeeally hope I catch it this cycle! I've had more ewcm so I will make sure we dtd again tonight! 
That will be 4 days on the run and we've been using the pillow technique and not getting up for at least an hour!

I wonder what your pains could be, have you used an opk? Could they be o pains?

I can't wait, we are going to a villa for 2 weeks in July too and I'm really hoping I will be pregnant!

Xx


----------



## Carhar

OMG you don't do things by half!

My opk looks pretty dark still. Now not just a poasa. I'm a poasppa aka pee on a stick post picture addict, lol. 

https://emob1127.photobucket.com/albums/l632/Carhar/c4bc8ae5.jpg?t=1298575704


----------



## harri

That's really dark! I'm confused, however some use opks as hpts! 
I've had more ewcm so I'm still confused! Xx


----------



## Carhar

I just took my temp and it 35.6 almost a degree lower than this morning. I really hope I'm about to ov, then we'll be in tww together!

I'm sure the hpts are nasty evaps. I can't even see the line on this mornings one now x


----------



## Carhar

Just seen faulty thermometer thread. That's the one I got free with my opks. Haven't used it though. 

Meant to say earlier very jealous two holidays!!! You'll definitely be pg by July! 

My OH sisters getting married in August. I'm having a dress dilemma. Do I buy one now to avoid the awkward same dress as someone else scenario or wait and hope I'm pg? 

Of course you always need a new dress for a family wedding x


----------



## harri

Ooo maybe you're ovulating now!!! 

We just thought we hopefully won't get chance for a while!!!
I really hope I am! I'm already have doubts about this cycle!
I think you'll be preggo by then  hold out on the dress, or use it as an excuse to buy 2 lol xxx


----------



## harri

Hey! How are you today?

I've had a third rise but it hasn't added the coverlines. What do you think of my chart?

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/3bf2093e.jpg

Any ov symptoms or pg symptoms? Xx


----------



## Carhar

Def ov'd. It wouldn't have coverlines as you've got no temps for the previous 6 days. Don't worry.

Not ov'd or pg! Ov microscope has no ferning. Just a waiting game for me.

Couldn't find my normal thermometer this morning so had to use the dodgy one. Temps have dropped again though x


----------



## harri

Oh no!! What's going on?! :-( hope you get a sign soon!

Something funny happened to me - I went for a lunchtime run and about a mile in I starting getting funny tummy pains in my lower abdomen and all of a sudden I was on the floor with crippling pain that was shooting down to the lower regions (lol). It lasted about 5 mins and then disappeared! Scared the hell out of me, I had to hobble back crying :-( xx


----------



## Carhar

Oh no, hope it was a good thing!

Wish I knew what was going on. 

Just got two books today, Zita West's fertility and conception as well as one on pcos. I'm going to be busy reading, lol.

Any other signs? X


----------



## Carhar

Guess what...

It looks like we're sharing our tww! Just got a smiley on my cb opk!!!! So pleased just hope my temps stay up x


----------



## harri

Yay!!! Does this mean you're ovulating now?? Woohoooo
I'm reading taking charge of your fertility and it's making me more confused with my chart! I don't have a significant rise! 

Woohoo tww buddies!!! :-D xx


----------



## Carhar

No, it says I will in the next 24-48 hours so if all goes to plan I'll be a few days behind you.

It looks like your temps are still increasing don't stress! X


----------



## Carhar

Arghhh! My temp are really slowly increasing not sure that I actually ov'd now. This is rubbish.

How are you getting on? X


----------



## harri

Yours have increased more than mine, I still feel confused!
I haven't taken my temp today as I'm at a friends and they'd get suspicious. Who knows what's going on. Here's my chart up to yesterday: 

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/4b354d4f.jpg


----------



## Carhar

You've def ov'd. Dpo wise ours look pretty similar, I hope mine increase like your have!

Yep, it will look a bit odd if you temp, lol!

I hope both our temps continue to rise! X


----------



## harri

I hope so too! I don't feel confident about this cycle! How doyou feel? X


----------



## Carhar

I keep getting mild cramping, but it's been off and on for weeks so who knows. Also had blurry-watery vision which led to a migraine. It's only ever happen once before. Slept through the worst of it thankfully. Nice Sunday afternoon nap! 

How about you? X


----------



## harri

I went to bed at 8pm last night and went straight to sleep!! I've also been having mild cramping and headaches! I hate that water vision - I get that when a migraine is coming on! 

Here's my chart: 
https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/7c165b39.jpg

I think i'm 5-6dpo, if i go by when i got twinges I'm 6dpo Xx


----------



## Carhar

Looks good. 

My temps dropped again, getting loads of pain but I don't think I ov'd mow. Getting seriously fed up! X


----------



## harri

I wouldn't worry too much yet, I've seen quite a few charts with similar dips and then they shoot back up the next day. 

I still have mild cramping...

Xx


----------



## harri

Hey! How are you today? I'm pretty much same as yesterday (temp up by 0.1 since yday)
I have a date for my internal and external scan (28th march - day after returning from hol)

I can't wait for it now because I've been having cramps really low down ALL night :-( I just want to know what's wrong! Didn't sleep much until about 4am so I'm shattered! 
Hope you're ok!
Xx


----------



## Carhar

That's great news. It could timed right to confirm pg!

Temp still the same v unlikely I ov'd. Got an appointment to see a reflexologist Sat and hoping she can sort out my cycles.

Temp still the same. I kept waking up last night. I hate it when you have restless sleep. X


----------



## harri

I've been getting a strange feeling around my pubic bone which feels like a Chinese burn lol so I think I may have cysts! :-( 
Restless sleep could be affecting your temps, when are you booked in with FS? Xx


----------



## Carhar

It could be anything. Don't worry!

Not sure when my appointment is. I have to wait for my appointment to come through it'll probably be 4-6 weeks at a guess. 

How many dpo are you? X


----------



## harri

I think I'm between 6 and 7. If it ties in with my twinges it's 7!

Fx'd it comes through soon X


----------



## Carhar

1 week down then!

I'm so fed up now so really hope I get it soon or reflexology helps x


----------



## harri

I really hope you get an appointment soon! 
I feel was feeling really low before I O'd too - 57 days felt like a lifetime so I can definitely sympathise with you.

I've been trying to take my mind off things - I ran 4 miles tonight so I'm feeling a little better. I just know I'm not pg this time so wish AF would show up early now. 
Xxx


----------



## Carhar

You could be! 

I'm just confused with all the aches, sore bbs, low temps and ewcm. Opk was negative tonight. I've started taking vitex again hoping to get things moving. It seems that my body has become immune though.

We both need PMA, lol! X


----------



## harri

What does vitex do? Yeah that is confusing! My cramps have confused me too, had them in and off since jan!

Pma pma pma - keep telling ourselves that and we will be fine 
Just taken my temp out of curiosity as it's usually similar to am temp and it's dropped 0.40 to just above coverline. My pma would like to say tomorrow may bring implantation dip lol xxx


----------



## Carhar

Absolutely implantation dip! If you a glutten for punishment like me and check out the twoweekwait.com most posters don't think they're pg or have very few symptoms.

Vitex is a herb which is meant to regulate your cycle. It also is meant to shorten irregular cycles. I'm starting to think it makes no difference to me. 

If I ever get my af I may try soy if I haven't had my appointment through.


----------



## harri

My temp stayed the same this morning so no dip lol
Vitex sounds good, I'm tempted to try that too!
How are you today?
Xx


----------



## Carhar

I forgot to temp this morning. I always forget when I'm getting bored of something. In this case because nothing is happening.

Sounds good with you.

I'd stay away from vitex unless you have to use it as it has really messed up cycles for those who have regular cycles. 

I have my fx for you x


----------



## harri

That's exactly what I did, hence my gap and lack of coverline! I think it helped though, I feel more sane now!
Xx


----------



## Carhar

How are you getting on in your tww? X


----------



## harri

Hey! How are you??
Think I'm 10 or 11 dpo today but I have no symptoms except bigger bbs but that's prob from gaining weight!!! 

Decided to take a more relaxed approach and not test unless I'm late! My temps are still rising but I definitely don't feel pregnant! Xx


----------



## harri

Here's my chart so far:

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/e3481e86.jpg


----------



## Carhar

OMG your chart looks amazing!!!! It looks like your temps are increasing. Def sign of pg. 

Just got back from reflexology. It was lovely really calming, so booked in again for a couple of weeks time. She didn't seem to think there was anything wrong just being impatient. She's also told me to chillax and stop temping and using opks until my apptment. Thinks I'm stressing about it too much. 

I got my fs appointment through today for 1 April. Really pleased x


----------



## harri

I totally agree with her I know I was stressing too much before and I feel so much saner now that I'm chilled. I just feel happy at the moment and what will be will be!
We are off to the red sea in 13 days so I'm really excited!! 
Reflexology sounds great! Fancy giving that a go! Xx


----------



## Carhar

I'm so jealous of all your holidays. The closest I'm getting is a foot massage, lol.

I'm pleased your much more relaxed. I believe that's the only way it will happen. I wish I could relax myself!

When are you testing? I'm really excited for you looking at your temps so far x


----------



## harri

I tested this morning lol I'm not relaxed anymore ! BFN!!
I was a little gutted at 11dpo even though I have no sign of pg lol!
Temp the same today, I've had a couple of cramps though which is no doubt impending AF! I've had nosebleeds today too so feeling pretty grim!!

How are you feeling today? Xx


----------



## harri

Well looks like I'm out now!! I had some mega cramps this morning and my temp dipped and now I've had brown tinged CM at 12dpo so thinking I'm deffo out. On to the next cycle.... 

How are you doing, any changes? X


----------



## Carhar

You're not out until your af shows! Could be implantation bleed. 

I have my fx for a temp Inc tomorrow. 

Still nothing with me. Had more cramping but could be anything. Booked holiday at work today for my apptmt on 1 April with the fs hope it comes around quickly x


----------



## harri

1st April will be here in no time! 
Well I deffo feel out and chart pretty much confirms it! Must try harder lol! If AF comes now and my cycles return to 29 days I will be fertile the whole time we are away so the relaxation will help! Xx

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/67d96654.jpg


----------



## Carhar

Oh, I'm sorry. It looked so promising. 

Good timing for your holiday though! Fx that your cycles return to normal x


----------



## harri

Well AF showed this morning bang on time! So painful after nearly 3 months !!
I actually feel really happy though because I am excited for a normal cycle 
I've ordered some preseed this morning to take on holiday lol as I never seem to get lots of ewcm sorry lol.
How are you doing? Any sort of change? 
Xx


----------



## Carhar

Hiya,

Got a cb smiley and pos ic last night 11 days after the last smiley. Fx I'll ov this time. Also got another evap on a hpt same ic as before. Decided that they're useless. 

I have everything crossed that you get you 29 day cycle back. I think you just missed a cycles because you were ill x


----------



## harri

I really hope you ovulate, that's ace news!!!
I have my fx'd!

My af cramps are the worst I've ever had :-( 

Xx


----------



## Carhar

It's probably because it's been awhile. Try taking Rasberry Leaf or Camomile tea. Both are meant to be good for period pain and won't effect you x


----------



## harri

Thanks, it's always the first 24 hours that's the killer!!
Are you officially in the tww now? X


----------



## Carhar

Still not sure v slight temp increase. If it doesn't increase significantly tomorrow then I haven't ov'd.

Urgh! I hate this. Only 3 weeks and a day til I see the fs x


----------



## harri

I really hope you get a temp increase tomorrow!!!
Xx


----------



## Carhar

Didn't ov! Decided to stop everything until I go to my appointment on 1st. Hot another reflexology appointment Saturday 19th and going to have a course of 4.

Hope you're okay x


----------



## harri

I have my fx'd that you get some answers at your appointment xx


----------



## Carhar

Thanks x

How are you getting along this cycle? It can't be long until you holiday? I'm do jealous! X


----------



## harri

Af is long gone now which is good and ice been packing bits ready for take off on Friday (including opks and conceive plus lol). 
I think I'm now more chilled about it all but as soon as I ovulate I'll be back to psycho harri  

Xx


----------



## Carhar

Lol, I'm sure you'll be nice and relaxed from your hols.

Wish I was going away! Still at least I'll have a nice new bathroom soon with our new walk-in shower. Can't wait. I get excited by the small things! 

Conceive plus is fab stuff. I wish I used it earlier x


----------



## harri

Ace I so want a new bathroom!!!! Jealous!! Ours is looking well past it's best :-( 
Fx'd I ovulate on hol, I'd hate another 71 day cycle, I'd have to wait another 2 months :-( going to try and be calm and relaxed and keep my fx'd it happens!
Xx


----------



## luv2runRN

Hi I am new this....I have been TTC for a couple of cycles and becoming very frustrated!! I never thought it would be so stressful..I have 1 daugher that is 14. so, it has been awhile. I am currently 10 DPO and had a BFN this AM. Just wondering is this common?


----------



## Carhar

Harri- just wanted to say have a fab holiday and hope you create your little bean x

Luv2runRN- yes it's perfectly normal to take awhile and some women don't get a bfp til later on their cycle. Gl x


----------



## harri

Thanks Carhar, I'll fill you in when I get back! I'm taking opks, conceive plus and my thermometer lol so I'll know if I've O'd. I reeeeally hope I do!!!

Xxx


----------



## Carhar

Hope you had a good holiday and ov'd.

Not much to report. More false positive opks. Only a week til my fs apptmt, yay! X


----------



## harri

Yay 1 week to go! I hope you get some answers ! 
My scan is in the morning! Eek!

Holiday was great!!! 34 degrees  but I didn't ovulate :-( 
CD 18 today so I'm just going to keep doing opks and hope it happens soon. If not I hope the scan will give me some answers. 
Xx


----------



## Carhar

Glad you had a good holiday, I bet you've got a lovely tan in that heat! I'm sorry, you didn't ov though. I hope you do soon! Are you opks getting darker?

When's your scan? Friday? Hopefully you'll get some answers then. It seems odd you were so regular previously. 

Can't wait for my apptmt. I've built it up so much I hope I don't come away disappointed x


----------



## harri

It's in the morning! I'm scared! I'll let you know how I get on, I guess at least I'm tanned 

No my opks got fairly dark but not pos on hol and now they're non existent so who knows?! I'll let you know how it goes in the morning!! Xxx


----------



## Carhar

Oh I was confused as I didn't know they would be open Sunday. Gl x


----------



## harri

Yeah it confused me too!! Just found out my sister has pcos! She has a daughter and doesn't want anymore, it's really worried me but it shouldn't I guess xx


----------



## harri

Well my scans went well, she said she couldn't see anything wrong with me and my womb and ovaries looked absolutely fine. 
She said that the scans don't pick up Fallopian tubes though. 
She thinks it's hormone or stress related. I think I'll start taking some vitamins to shorten my cycle if this one is really long too.

I'm going to make sure we dtd at least 3 times a week until I get a period. 
Xx


----------



## Carhar

That's great news. Just stop putting yourself under so much pressure! 

Be careful with what you take as it could have the opposite effect x


----------



## Claire1

Hi Ladies, 
Just had a little look through your thread and picked up a few tips :flower: I'm on my second month of TTC,currently in my 2ww. Due on 30th so not long... would be lovely to get a :bfp: but no symptoms for either!
I am using a clear blue fertility monitor, I love it!! Have you heard about it? I would def recommend it. It shows you your low, high and peak fertility days to get :sex:
Amazon have a good price on it..worth a look! Esp for you Harri, cause it is much more sensitive then the usual opk's. I use both, but get much better reading with cbfm. It really is fab :happydance:

Fx'd and lots of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## harri

Hey Claire1 - this is my second cycle too! I think I am definitely going to get a cbfm, ice heard so many good things about them!
Carhar - do you think I should just chill and let my body regulate itself rather than taking anything?
Xx


----------



## Carhar

Hi Claire- unfortunately I have a cbfm but can't use it. I'm hoping to be put on clomid and might try it.

Harri- I would or you could try reflexology or acupuncture. I know someone who got their bfp after two sessions of acupuncture and using the cbfm. I'm sure I would have ov'd if I didn't have pcos after my last reflexology session. I had a cb smiley, then nothing! It's pretty relaxing too x


----------



## Claire1

Can you not use it with pcos? Did you not get peaks on the monitor? Harri, you will love it and you will get so excited when you start to see the monitor move, i didnt peak the 1st cycle as the monitor is getting used to you, but this cycle (my second) I did and was like a crazy woman bouncing round the bathroom!!! Def recommend! 
2WW now, so we'll see :)


----------



## Carhar

I have long cycles, when I bought the cbfm I thought I had my cycles down to 30 days with vitex but as you can see from my chart it didn't workout. I also have loads of false positive opks as I go to ov, but don't.

Gl in you tww x


----------



## Claire1

Carhar said:


> I have long cycles, when I bought the cbfm I thought I had my cycles down to 30 days with vitex but as you can see from my chart it didn't workout. I also have loads of false positive opks as I go to ov, but don't.
> 
> Gl in you tww x

Sorry, must have got my wires crossed. 
Its a shame it doesnt work for you. I hope mine is working for me, I think O ovulate but guess I dont know for 100% unless I had it checked by the doctors. How long have you been TTC for?


----------



## harri

I might try reflexology or accupuncture! I'll have a read 

I'm gonna try and get healthy now!!! And most of all CHILL :-D xxx


----------



## Carhar

Yep definitely chill!

My reflexologist said if you repeat what you want enough times it comes true, lol. She told me to say I have a perfectly functioning endocrine system, beautifully regular ovulation and a uterus ready to welcome new life. Well anything is worth a go...

X


----------



## harri

I'm gonna give that a go too!! I am uber fertile and will be pregnant soon :-D haha xx


----------



## Carhar

Got one of my psychic prediction back today. Bit random and goes into a lot of detail without saying a lot, if that makes sense. Basically predicts two children; one conceived in June a girl and a boy conceived Sept 2012. Not much rest for me then! Permanently pregnant, lol!


----------



## Carhar

Sorry Claire didn't see your question. I've been ttc for 5 months, but only had two complete cycles. Bit rubbish!


----------



## harri

Lol you're gonna be busy!!! I am tempted to get a psychic thingy but dh won't let me lol!
We've stocked up on vits today and we've bought lots of nice healthy food and loads of fish as that's what the doctor ordered!
Salmon and spinach for lunch tomorrow and had sea bass for tea! I will make this body hospitable for an egg  

Still no sign on ovulation, looks like another long cycle for me. Oh well... 
Have you seen those male fertility tests that show sperm mobility using a dye test? I saw it on the forum and dh wants to order one now! 
Xxx


----------



## Carhar

No, I haven't heard of them. My OH had his sa yesterday. Have to wait til Fri to get the results in our appointment. I really didn't know you could be competitive about it, lol! I hope he's fine. Makes our like easier.

Are you still temping?

The predictions are just a bit of fun. I was told by a psychic years ago I'd have 2 girls 18 months apart. My mum believes in it all, but I'm not sure how someone can tell from an email?!

X


----------



## harri

Oh great i hope the results are good!!! 
I'd love to go and see a psychic, it really intrigues me! 

Yeah I'm still temping. Here's my chart: 

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/59cd6265.jpg


----------



## Carhar

Ooh, it looked liked you were going to ov around cd9. I hope you ov soon.

Can't wait, only 2 working days left til my appointment x


----------



## harri

I know I really thought cd9-10 would have been it. Oh well I'm keeping my fx'd that it happens soon!

Oohhh I'm really excited for you!!  xx


----------



## Carhar

Any increase today?

Did an opk as I was getting twinges but it was negative x


----------



## harri

Nope and a negative opk! Damn!
Oh well!

Are you excited for your appointment? Xx


----------



## Carhar

Really, really excited. Can't wait! 

Only 1 working day left! I hope they do something though, will be mega disappointed if they just do blood tests and a scan again. I need some serious help!

When have you got your blood test?


----------



## harri

I'm excited for you!! I'm sure they will do something else seeing as you've had those tests already. 
Don't have an appointment for bloods but I'll ring and get one if this cycle is really long. 
I'm hoping I will ovulate soon!! Fx'd!
Xx


----------



## Carhar

I'm sure you will ov soon, PMA.

Only a matter of hours til my appointment, yay!!!! X


----------



## harri

What time is your appointment? Eeek it's so exciting!
I feel like I will ovulate soon, I actually have cm which I haven't had since last week so I think I could ovulate within a week if I'm lucky! 

I'm being so patient and rational it's scary haha...

Xxx


----------



## Carhar

It's at 2pm.

That's great news! Hopefully your cycles will start to regulate themselves again.

I can't believe I've only taken multivits and folic acid for the last month or so and I'm not a complete stress-head. I think it's the appointment that's keeping me sane, lol.


----------



## harri

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow! :)
Stress doesn't help ttc, that's what's keeping me sane! Xx


----------



## Carhar

Serious fed up!!!!

The fs said I need clomid to ov, BUT they didn't process my OH's sa as his dr didn't put his name on the form. He has to do it again and the next appointment isn't until 19 April. Then I need to have a HSG (I have to wait to see if he's sa is ok first). He also did a chlamydia test and made me get a rubella blood test. Argh!!! 

I have to wait 8 weeks for our next appointment just to be prescribed clomid which the fs I saw privately said he'd do if my oh sa came back okay. 

I have PCOS and don't ov. Why all the pointless tests!!!!!!! Rubella?? I've been imunised against it! 

Sorry rant over x


----------



## harri

Oh for gods sake that's ridiculous!!!! So when do you think you'll get the clomid!

This just seems ridiculous, I can't believe they tested you for rubella!!! 
Xx


----------



## Carhar

Just read that your tested for rubella as part of the antennal checks. He's being overly cautious bearing in mind I'm not pregnant.

He said he'd prescribe clomid in 8 weeks if everything's okay. 

More annoyed about the sa they had everything and processed the form without his dr's name but not the results.

Can't even go private as they'll need a sa x


----------



## Carhar

Question... Do I try soy and take it not on cd1 or just wait?


----------



## harri

What's the worst that could happen if you take soy? Is it meant to bring on ovulation? I'm still uninformed when it comes to supplements!

Can you complain about the doctor to try and get them to rush it through? X


----------



## Carhar

The one who does the analysis is on holiday in April and you can't bd for 5 days before. Just bad timing.

You're meant to take soy on the same days as clomid to bring on ov. Some say you can take even if you haven't had your af. My OH thinks I've messed around enough with herbal meds and just to wait, but I already have them and am so tempted!


----------



## harri

Oh gosh I don't know what's best to do but I'd probably be thinking the same as you!!!!
Xx


----------



## harri

Ok I need your help.....

I have a cold which I'm not sure if that causes temps to fluctuate but I've had a dark opk this morning but a really faint one at about 6pm yesterday. My chart looks like I already o'd though. What do you think?

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/0c108629.jpg

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/48022fc2.jpg


----------



## Carhar

I'd say you def ov'd perhaps overnight??

Yay, great news!

My OH put some perspective on the 8 weeks gap yesterday. He basically said 'do you want a baby so badly that you can't wait 8 weeks as I thought we were seeing how things go...'.

In reality it's nor so bad gives us extra time to finish the house.


----------



## harri

Woo looks like my cycles are getting back to normal. This will be a 38 day cycle which isn't bad :)

Yeah that is so true, I guess it was just hard at the time when you build yourself up for something to happen at a certain time it can be upsetting but actually it's not that long in the grand scheme of things xx


----------



## Carhar

I have fx for another inc tomorrow x

You're exactly right. I had it in my head we'd come away with clomid. On the plus side we'll find out if my tubes are ok and at least I know now I don't have a nasty STD although James be serious trouble if I did, lol.


----------



## harri

Lol I'm sure you will be STD free :) I'd love to know if my tubes were OK, that's my big worry!

I'm even more confused now, when did I ovulate?

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/59c4d6b3.jpg

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/d88990d9.jpg
The opk was with SMU because I forgot so I ran back to the loo and tried to pee some more out haha! 
Any ideas what's going on? I'm feeling a bit rubbish, I wish we dtd on Wednesday and Thursday to have the best chance but we didn't! I was feeling really ill :( damn!!!

Xx


----------



## harri

It's got darker since I uploaded, looks like yday was the start of my lh surge.
I just haven't a clue when I will ovulate or if I have already!

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/70b60b90.jpg


----------



## Carhar

It looks really positive now, but your temps suggested you 1dpo. Get bding!!!

That's great news if you having a good strong ov. Have you had any pain?

I think you were spot on with the bding. Oh please be your cycle I want more buddies with bumps!


----------



## harri

I think maybe my temps are out of whack with my cold and I'll ovulate today or tomorrow in which case the timing is good woop! I've used looooads of conceive plus, I hope it works!
I've had no pains or cramps really so maybe it's not happened yet.
DH's best mate found my opk wrappers on top of the bin in the bathroom last night haha we had some explaining to do :) xx


----------



## Carhar

Conceive plus is great. I have my fx for you x

I bet that took some explaining, lol!


----------



## Carhar

Morning, please can you have a look at my chart and let me know what you think?

It's the highest for ages, bit I've had negative opks for the last few days! X


----------



## harri

Hey!!! 
It looks to me like you could be 12dpo? Cd60 could be ovulation day, you deffo have the temp increases to suggest that! Did your cm tie in with that? I say test!!!

Any ideas what mine means? My cold is pretty bad now so that could have pushed my temp up the previous 2 days.
https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/4bbf4237.jpg

Xx


----------



## Carhar

I'm really not sure when I ov'd. Hope didn't ov cd60 as we were on a bding ban for OH's sa.

I'd hold out and see what you'd temps do as I've seen big dips after ov early on x. 

I wish it was staightfoward! X


----------



## harri

Do you think there's a chance I could be ovulating today? I'm feeling a bit bloated, I have watery cm, my opk was positive yesterday morning and my temp has dipped when can happen at ovulation?
Which days were you banned from bd'ing? 
Xx


----------



## Carhar

It would make sense if you were. It hope you get a temp increase tomorrow x

Couldn't get the time off work so managed to get an appointment in 6 weeks. I just hope that we can fit it all in in time now. The other option was over 9 weeks!!!

Tempted just to get the hsg done. I will if my af starts anytime soon.

We were banned from the Weds to Monday last week. Typical.

X


----------



## harri

I really hope I get a temp rise tomorrow, I'm a gradual riser so any rise will do!! lol

I hope you fit it all in in 6 weeks. just think, this time in 6 weeks you will be excited and fx'd will get a regular cycle and AF won't show for another 9 months :) xxxx


----------



## Carhar

I'm really excited! I hope it all works out and clomid is the answer! Hope I don't get any of the nasty side effects though... Actually I'd probably take them if I ov.

Fx for you tomorrow x


----------



## harri

What are the side effects of clomid? Hope they're not too nasty!! 
Just checked my temp like a loser and it's down another .2, I hope that's not a bad sign! I had a few cramps earlier though but not definite one side cramps just like a slight barely there af cramp! 
Xx


----------



## Carhar

Could be due to ov?

Clomid can make you feel sick and give you headaches.

Had my second reading back... 2 boys, first with the date around 27 June for first and two years later for the second. The only thing I would say is it's likely if I do have children they'll be two of them!

I've been told 2 girls, girl and a boy and now 2 boys, lol. Good thing I don't take it seriously x


----------



## harri

Deffo does look like you'll be having two!!!

I've had a slight temp increase!!

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/c5626728.jpg

Tempted to discount sat and sun due to my cold!!
Xxx


----------



## Carhar

Yay! Fx you've ov'd.

Getting af type lower back pains and cramps. Could just be my imagination though. Tested this morning bfn, lol.


----------



## harri

Ooo do you get back pain when AF is due? 
Have you still been using opks? 
Xx


----------



## Carhar

Yep, I get lower back pain. It could be anything though as I've been doing quite a bit of driving.

Did a couple of ic opks both negative so might do a cb smiley later.

Starting to worry about my hsg. I hope it doesn't hurt too much. I'm also worried as you have to have it within 10 days from cd1. My af stays 6-8 days. I have in the past had it for 2 weeks. If I can't get an appointment in time or af sticks around too long I'll have to re-schedule the next fs appointment.

Really tempted to take it sooner than 20 April, when we get my OH sa results x


----------



## harri

I've just read up on the hsg test and I'm pretty sure my sister had it done a few years ago and she was really worried about it but she said it's wasn't as bad as she thought so maybe it won't be that bad.. Just think of the results, you'll know if there's anything wrong or if it's just hormonal changes. 

Wow your period lasts ages, I hope it's a small one this time. 
Xx


----------



## Carhar

I know your right. Some say it's just like a smear, so I guess it's more uncomfortable and undignified. 

I'm so confused .2 temp increase to my norm post ov level. When did I ov I've had negative opks for the last 5 or 6 days when I started them again. I did have cramping yesterday though. There's about zero chance of having caught it we've not bd at the right time. Oh well least this cycle will hopefully be over.

What happened with your temp today? X


----------



## harri

Oh yes it does look like you're post ov!! 

I'm gutted - I'm had a huge temp dip and I've got loads of cramps but no cm whatsoever! I'm hoping it's a fallback temp :( I wonder what the cramps are. It's like a stinging cramp in my lower abdomen 

Xx
I'm hoping it's a


----------



## harri

Oh crap I've just had a shed load of ewcm!!! Must be ovulating today and will have Bern delayed from my opk because of my throat infection!! Arghh so annoying, we timed it right and now we didn't dtd last night!!
Xxx


----------



## Carhar

You'll be fine. Conceive + will help. 

Well, seems we could be oving around the same time. Really confused if I have of if it was yesterday. We'll just have to watch our temps x


----------



## Carhar

Just thought could be an implantation dip??? You should test in a couple of days! x


----------



## harri

Get bd'ing tonight then! The egg lives for 24 hours!!

But it doesn't explain my pos opk on Sunday, does my chart tell you anything? It certainly isn't telling me anything! Lol

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/d38b4fdc.jpg

Xx


----------



## Carhar

It may be implantation. If it goes up over the next 2 days, I'd day you ov'd. It seems odd to have such high temps. 

I've been getting a couple of af like twinges and loss of appetite. I wonder of my af is due as I have had a couple if breakouts. I'll find out next week I suppose!


----------



## harri

How random that you mentioned loss of appetite, I have that today too for the first time ever! Dh cooked a romantic meal with champagne and I still didn't feel like it, I didn't tell him that though!
My cramps are gone now so I feel like I could have O'd today, I guess we will find out sooner or later what's going
on with our cycles!!
I always get breakouts close to AF too. 
I think you're 14dpo, cd60 looks like O to me!!!
Xxx


----------



## Carhar

Massive temp drop today, hopefully my af is on it's way! I'm definitely book the hsg if it arrives.

Aw bless, I bet it look ages to plan the meal. 

I have my fx for you this cycle.

Lovin the new tickers btw x


----------



## harri

I hope your af gets here so you can book your hsg!
I'm still non the wiser, 0.1 rise - what does that even mean? Lol
https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/e05c55f0.jpg

I've got cramps around my pelvis and back today too, I haven't a clue what's going on.. :( I hate this limbo xx


----------



## Carhar

Right, now I want my af to stay away! I've just found out that the same woman who does the sa also does the hsg test and only on a Weds. She's on holiday and won't be doing hsg test until 27 April! 

Timing wise is good as I have the day off work already, but they will only do upto cd14. I pray my af stays away until next Thursday. She must be one busy woman!

Your chart is just as confusing as mine! Hopefully your temps increase again x


----------



## harri

Fx'd your af stays away then :)
I've given up... It's my birthday today and it's been great but jm dick of stressing about ttc - just wish it was easy!!!
;-( xxx


----------



## harri

I'm sick***


----------



## Carhar

Happy birthday! I hope you have a fab day x

Lol, love the typo!

Wish ttc was easy too. I'm so using the cbfm next cycle. Then I won't need to stress too much. I just hope it's a short cycle!

My temp dropped again but I look it really early as had to leave the house before I normally get up. Not sure whether to include it? I need to get the meds asap to bring on my af! I gave to take it 5 days then it takes approx 10 days to get af and it has to have stopped fir the hsg! Going to take it tomorrow, but I have to do a hpt first. X


----------



## harri

I am so confused, still no change in temp but had ewcm the past 3 days. I wonder when I will O!? We've decided to try and dtd every other day and hope we catch it!

Have you tried using a bbt adjuster to change the temp according to time?

Oo yes make sure you test before!! Xx


----------



## harri

Is this positive??? Think my o was delayed because of my throat infection?
https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/73225ba0.jpg


Xxx


----------



## Carhar

I would say it's almost positive x


----------



## Carhar

How are you getting? Have your opks got darker?

Temp drop and nothing... Going to start taking the progesterone tablets today to bring on my af from the hsg. Had another v faint evap on ic hpt, so checked with a frer - obviously bfn, lol. X


----------



## harri

My opk was positive yesterday morning but dh has been away. 
I've not temped this morning and I've put my thermometer, opks etc in the back of a drawer. I've realise that the pressure of bd'ing on the right day is starting to take the enjoyment out if our sex lives. I'm gonna make sure that next month we bd 3 times a week and hopefully it will happen within the next 6 months, if it hasn't I will get it all back out of the drawer!!

Good luck with the progesterone, I hope your af comes soon! I have my fx'd for you!!!!

Looks like I will be 'not trying not preventing' from now on. Xx


----------



## Carhar

Sounds like a plan. 

We've agreed that I won't be determining when we bd based on opks! So my OH is taking more of a lead. 

My fs said that charting was basically a load of rubbish. At the time I was 'like you know more than a world renown fertility writer'. Now I think he has a point. I think I may just use the cbfm to see if it works and opks to check highs and peaks then temp after ov, if it happens. It's getting a bit much have I, haven't I. So I completely understand your decision. Unfortunately I have a few more years on you and rarely ov, otherwise I'm sure I would be doing what you are.

Please keep my updated. I really hope you get you bfp soon x :dust:


----------



## harri

My DH is taking the lead now! I think it's the way forward! 
I know we have no chance this month but I have high hopes fir the future months now we are more relaxed! I'll still keep you updated day by day! I can't give up bnb too lol!

It's really helped even in a day!!! We are so much closer.

I totally understand that's why we made our decision, now we know I ovulate it should happen within 12 months.

How are you doing? Any sign of af? 

Xxxx


----------



## Carhar

Yay! I was worried you were going to abandon me! One of my buddies is now pregnant and the other is looking into adoption. 

I started the progeterone tablets yesterday. I'm taking them for 5 days then hopefully my af will arrive. I've stopped temping and started epo and starflower oil today. 

It's rubbish when you know that you've missed it. I had that the last complete cycle. 

I have mega tender bbs this morning, assuming the tablets are doing their job!

I am sure you're going to get your bfp very soon. I would suggest you see if you can pick up a cheap cbfm on eBay as I am sure that would help now your cycles have settled x


----------



## harri

I'm not giving up bnb lol!
Hopefully the not temping will help us both!
I hope af arrives soon so you can get on with your new cycle!

It is a little rubbish but I'm feeling positive about future cycles. DH is going to take the lead which should be fun :) neither of us will know when I'm fertile except I will monitor my cm! It will deffo take longer than if I monitored everything but it's too stressful and it would end up tearing us apart.

Xxx


----------



## Carhar

I won't necessarily take longer. You know your body better now.

I can't wait to start a new cycle I stop taking the tablets Thursday, so hopefully I'll get my af by Monday so I can book the hsg for 27th. I hope it will kick start my cycle and I'll ov just after the hsg. It apparently clears out the grot in you and makes you super fertile. 

Booked the reflexologist for 30 April and 7 May and will try soy. Pulling out all the stops as I want a natural bfp, but my OH doesn't understand. He doesn't see any difference between a natural or clomid ov. I keep telling him that if I ov, I'm working, lol.


----------



## harri

Yeah I totally get your with the natural bfp!!! 

Super fertile sounds immense, I really hope it brings you your bfp :) and maybe a relaxed cycle will bring me a bfp!

Feeling super positive :-D xxx


----------



## Carhar

How are you today?

Took a sneaky temp this morning to see how the tablets affected it. It was 36.8 which is high for me. Getting some weird cramping and very mild nausea. I suppose my body is just getting use to the meds. Did a hpt just in case bfn of course, lol.

I'm glad you feeling positive now x


----------



## harri

I was halfway through reading your post and I was thinking test test test haha what are we like?!

Cm has dried up today, 10 days till AF. 

How long is it meant to take before af shows for you?
Feeling alright, bit gutted we missed it this time though xx


----------



## Carhar

Lol, I'm terrible always testing!

We should be on similar cycles if you don't get your bfp (obviously I hope you do tho x). I take the last pill tonight then I have to wait for my af. The say about 5 days, I'm hoping fewer!

You don't know you missed it. You were using conceive + so you never know! Xx


----------



## harri

I hope you're feeling alright today! Sorry I haven't been on I've ben going through year end at work and it's only going to get busier ergh!
Fill me in... Any update? 

I have creamy cm now so it looks I deffo did O. I think I have about 8 days left when I've recalculated it, hopefully we will have similar cycles!

Xxx


----------



## Carhar

I was wondering what had happened to you. 

Well it's good that your cycles back on track now. 

I stopped taking the tablets to bring on my af on Thurs evening, so it's a waiting game for me. I hope it arrives soon! Had a couple of twinges, but not a lot else. I just want to start my next cycle as I am so over this one, lol.


----------



## harri

Me tooooooooo!!!! Hurry up AF I want another go lol!
Xxx


----------



## Carhar

Still waiting... This is worse that the TWW, lol. If I don't get my af in time we may have to push back the next appointment.

Hope you're okay x


----------



## Carhar

Af is on her way, whoop whoop! Just had pre-af spotting. I'm so excited! Sad I know, but it could be my last chance at a natural bfp. Feeling really broody today!

Mission bfp, cycle 4 has almost started! Now where did I put the cbfm??? X


----------



## harri

Amazing!!! Woohooo!!!!!
Well pleased for you, fx'd for this cycle! :)

Nothings happening with me but I'm fine, it will happen soon. 

Xxx


----------



## Carhar

Thanks. 

I'm a complete mad woman! Googled how to bring on af... Bding was out the window as OH has his sa on Tues, but it mentioned sit-ups. Yes I just did 100 sit ups with a bemused cat watching me and it worked! Then I decided to go hardcore and did a cardio session on the xbox kinect. Seriously exhausted now.

How many dpo are you roughly? Have you tested? 

I'm glad you're okay. Stay relaxed x


----------



## harri

Hahahaha that's hilarious! I might try that!
I have period pains today and a slight pink tinge when I wipe so it looks like af is on her way for me too!

Odd though because if I count back I only ovulated 8 or 9 days ago! 

Think I ovulated CD 32 or CD33 but can't be pg because my closest bd's were CD CD29 and CD 36. If AF comes today I will be slightly worried about my luteul phase. I will keep you updated xxx


----------



## harri

Oh I'm currently on CD 41!! Xx


----------



## Carhar

Ooh, It could be your bfp. I've heard good things about conceive plus.

Either way I hope you get some answers. I've spotted for a few days from 9dpo before on my longest cycle, but my lp is usually 13 days. I really wouldn't worry x


----------



## harri

Phew! I spotted last cycle too but just not this early. Hopefully af will arrive soon and I can get back on it! :-D 

Xx


----------



## Carhar

Just got my hsg appointment for 27th. I hope my af stops by then! I desperately wanted it to start now I desperately want it to stop, lol x


----------



## harri

You've got 9 days and your on cd2 so I'm sure it will have stopped by then! Fx'd!!!!!

Xxx


----------



## Carhar

You're right, PMA! It would have to be up there with my longest af. I've got Netball tonight, but I might exercise the rest of the week. See if helps speed things up!


----------



## harri

Good idea!!! If exercise helped bring it on it's surely gotta help it along :)

I think I might try sit ups tonight to bring on mine :) I have pink cm so surely AF is imminent.
I really want to temp again but it stresses out DH! I'm still going to use opks though in secret! Haha!
Xx


----------



## Carhar

Hope you've done your sit ups, lol!

I don't think I could have given up the opks either!


----------



## harri

Well even the pink cm has gone now! Maybe I didn't do enough sit ups haha! Xx


----------



## Carhar

Have you tested??? Seems weird that it's early then disappeared. 

My af is really light hoping it goes soon! 

OH had his sa today. Have to phone tomorrow for the results. I think he's quite nervous as the fs won't put me on clomid if they're not good. He wouldn't ring this afternoon to see if they had the results, he thought I was being impatient and it could wait til tomorrow. Conveniently tomorrow he can't ring as we have someone around doing work on the house, lol.


----------



## harri

I haven't tested but there's literally no chance. We bd'd 3 days before O and that's it! 

I'm sure AF will arrive soon enough!

Ohhh fx'd it's a good result! Bless, my DH is the same it really worries him that there could be a problem with him. I guess they're a lot like us, except we want every gory detail lol! 

Xx


----------



## Carhar

V true. I want the worse case scenario so I can work around it, lol. I'll update you when I get the results.

I hope your af (or bfp) arrives soon x


----------



## harri

Thanks! Think AF is well on her way! My temp hasn't fully dipped yet it's at 36.5 xxx


----------



## Carhar

Yay!

I have to wait til Thursday for the results as the dr's secretary is off today, typical!


----------



## harri

That is just typical!!!!! Xx


----------



## Carhar

I know, lol. It could have been worse and I had to wait the bank holiday weekend. Well I hope I don't! X


----------



## harri

Good luck with the results today! I'm still waiting for AF but it's not late yet I think I have 1-2 more days to go! Temps back up to 36.7 so don't think she's coming today! Xx


----------



## Carhar

I really hope your wrong about your chances this month x

Couldn't get an official diagnosis on the sa as apparently only your dr can tell you. My OH ended up calling and what I got from him was the it was ok to go ahead with hsg. The only thing abnormal was the volume. So I don't know what volume they were referring to. Well at least he doesn't have malformed or slow swimmers, lol x

Hope you're okay xx


----------



## harri

That's great news!!!!!! Woo!!!
I'm really happy for you.
I am spotting and have been since yesterday so I think AF will be here by the end of the day! I'm actually quite excited about a fresh new cycle :-D
Xxxx


----------



## Carhar

Thanks harri, really pleased too as it makes baby making alot easier and less intrusive!

Since found out it was an abnormally large volume. A fact my OH was pretty pleased with himself about, lol. 

Started taking soy last night, I'm hoping that with my CBFM and relexology next week will result in my BFP this cycle!

I hope your af shows ger face today and we'll be pretty close on our cycle days.


----------



## harri

Hahahaha my DH would bloody love that!!! Hahaaa I bet he loved it!
I am sure it will, you have everything on your side!!
No AF, no cramps and no spotting anymore! Oh well at least I don't have period pains over the bank holiday haha!

Woohoo I am actually really excited about our new cycles :-D woohoo! 
I was talking to a friend who had a baby 10 weeks ago and after thinking she fell pregnant straight away which I guess you just assume she said it took her 10 months so it made me feel a little more chilled! 

Xx


----------



## harri

CD 1 for me :( my period pains are so bad! I am due to ovulate on 8th or 9th May. I'm really hoping my cycle gets back to normal now I have no major events on! 
The only annoying thing is I'm at a hen do and staying over on 6th and 7th May!!! Maybe a slight delay would be for the best!
Xxx


----------



## Carhar

Whoop whoop, saw cd1 on your ticker before your post!

I hope your ov is delayed tho x

I *think* my af has finished or I probably should say hope.

I know what you mean about your friend. You just assume it happens straight away. I kind of knew I'd need help though, cos of my irregular af. 

I knew someone who took 3 years to fall pregnant. I didn't ask how, but I think she used clomid. Pretty sure it wasn't IVF as she was pregnant again within the year.

Hopefully this is our cycle. I'm feeling really positive x

:dust:


----------



## harri

I'm feeling really positive too! I reeeeally hope this is our cycle! I feel like my body is having a total clear out, my period has never been this heavy and the pain has been horrendous, I was crying earlier! I usually get bad pains and have to double up with paracetamol and ibuprofen but this was just way beyond anything I've ever had! 
I am trying to think positive and my body is preparing to start a fresh after all the long cycles!
I think it might actually be 9th may I'm due to Ov as I usually have a 29 day cycle and the last 2 cycles my luteal phase has been 13 days which means I would Ov on CD16.
I hope that's the case as I get back from the hen do on 8th so I'd have Ov-1 Ov and Ov+1 to cover! God I'm so excited haha!!! 

Wow sorry for the long post!

Wooohoo your period is stopping, I told you you had enough time! Are you feeling OK about the HSG? 

I'm not going to temp this cycle but I will use OPKs and monitor CM. Are you going to temp? I'm really tempted but it makes me really on edge! Xx


----------



## Carhar

Aww, how horrible :hugs:. My worst af is usually with my longest cycles.

I'm sure you'll have enough time from your hen weekend x

I'm dreading the hsg, but it's a means to an end. It's going to be so undignified. At this rate so many people would have seen down there at least I won't care about childbirth, lol.

I just hope that everything is ok and both tubes are clear. I'm pretty sure that it's not stopping my af as I'm not ovulating and when I do my af arrives. Thankfully I won't have long to wait and you're meant to have a few fertile months after. I could do with a good clearout!

I'm only going to temp to confirm ovulation, otherwise it's just me my cbfm, cb smilies and ic opks. X


----------



## Carhar

I forgot to add that my natural cycle should kick in soon. I'm so tempted to see how it goes au natural over the next two months. As I would expect my own cycle in June? What do you think?

I reckon I could be reading too much into the lame psychic predictions, lol x


----------



## harri

I know you poor thing, at least there will be no embarrasment when you are pregnant haha!
That great you get some fertile months, I want a clearout :-D

When will you start clomid? I hope you get a bfp before then! I think you will!
Is there any pattern with your ovulation, do you have any idea when you could ovulate next?
Xxx


----------



## Carhar

Depending on the outcome of the HSG. The fs mentioned clomid as the next step so provided everythings ok and there are no more hurdles then 17 May should be when he prescribes it. 

I think if I ov when I initially go to I would have a 28-29 day cycle. I seem to first try to ov around cd15 then have a 13 day lp. As you know I don't tend to ov first time. I'm really hoping this month I have a 28 day cycle and I will know by my next apptmt if I need it. Fx soy and the reflexology work! I'm seeing the reflexologist on 30 April which is cd 14. 

I'm still getting lows on the cbfm hopefully it'll change soon. I'm away with work 5-6 May, so I hope I get my high/peak before! X

How are your cramps? Any better? X


----------



## Carhar

Just seen my ticker. If I'd fallen pregnant when I first saw a fs about my pcos I'd be 6 months gone, lol. How scary! X


----------



## harri

I'm sure with soy and reflexology you will ovulate, that would be great!!!
I am keeping my fx'd for you! Hopefully tomorrow you will be getting something from your cbfm!

Cramps are gone woohoo! Period is a medium flow now which is great, I'm going to give it all I've got this cycle but I won't be telling DH that. Complete zero pressure from me but I will lure him in haha!!

Wow 6 months pregnant - that's crazy!!!

I was talking about our holiday with DH today because we are going away with my brother and his gf and she's like a supermodel and I said 'i want to be pregnant on holiday and if I'm not I want to be thin' so now I'm on a healthy diet mission!!!! It should help with both weight and fertility (I hope).
Xxx


----------



## Carhar

Good plan. 

It's my OH's sisters wedding in August my sisters taking the photo's she a size 8, cow. So I have to lose weight so his family aren't 'he so picked the wrong sister'. I just have to get past all these yummy Easter eggs first. Only a stone and a half to lose or make that two, lol!


----------



## harri

Hahaha my brothers girlfriend is a size 8 too, I can't remember ever being a size 8! And I've gained 11 pounds since I got married ! I need to lose it or be pregnant and have an excuse haha!! Xx


----------



## Carhar

I need to lose weight, pregnant or not. I feel urgh!

When are you on holiday? X


----------



## harri

June 30th! I have 2 months so we shall see! Everyone around me is on a bikini diet and shrinking and it's making me feel bigger so I need to pull my finger out! X


----------



## harri

Oh also... I think my period is stopping! Recently I've noticed I get a really heavy day and then 2 light days and that's it. I hope it isn't a bad thing! X


----------



## Carhar

I would worry everyone's different.

How nice another holiday! If you start now you'll be fine, but I'm sure you don't need to lose any weight x


----------



## Carhar

Ooh, I just got my first high on the cbfm, cd10 seems early tho. Fx I actually function properly this cycle! X


----------



## harri

Ooo how exciting!!! They do say you should start using opks at cd10 so I assume it must be normal to ovulate around then so that's exciting!!!!

My period has stopped today! Woohoo! 
If you have a hsg when you've already ovulated what would happen? Hopefully you'll ovulate just after and be super fertile! :-D

Xxx


----------



## Carhar

They say you can get several highs before you get peak on the cbfm. I hope that it happens for me. Although I'll try not to get excited with my oving history, lol x


----------



## Carhar

Just did a cb and ic opk both negative so could be awhile yet. Bit relieved as they say it would just just wash the egg away! I've put too much into this cycle for that, lol.

Pleased your af has stopped, now you can have fun baby making!


----------



## harri

Oh that's good news!! I feel really good about this cycle for us!!!
Good luck with the HSG, I'll be thinking of you!!! Xxxx


----------



## Carhar

Just got back and it's good news, both tubes are clear :dance:

The hsg wasn't bad at all. It was like a smear and the worst part was when they clean the cervix. When they inserted the iodine it was like a mild cramping sensation, sounds like your af was worse!

Well at least I know I could get pregnant naturally albeit on a very limited number of ocassions, lol x

Fx this our cycle... Hopefully we'll ov when we're meant to x


----------



## harri

That's amazing news!!!!!!!!!
Yay!!!!!!!

Now you can be all super fertile and catch the egg! 
My af is back!!! Grrr! 

It stopped for half a day. 

Xx


----------



## Carhar

Oh no! Your af is rubbish! She needs some serious lessons in cycle etiquette.

Had a few more cramps and feel sick! I regret the mid-morning chocolate bar and no breakfast. I was a little bit stressed out this morning, lol x


----------



## harri

I think I've been having blood flow issues! 
I've taken a decongestion tablet this morning which increases blood flow and 20 minutes later AF arrives again. It's slightly worrying! I'm glad I took the decongestant now!

Oh bummer, I hope you don't get any more cramps! I am a chocolate addict :-D

Xx


----------



## Carhar

Oh I didn't know decongestants could do that, but I suppose it makes sense. I hope it's stopped now x

My stomach seems to have settled now thankfully. I also took the last of the soy so hopefully it'll help bring on my ov. I can't do anymore now, just a waiting and opking game x


----------



## harri

It sure is, make sure you test enough, you don't want to miss the surge after all your hard work! I hate only being on cd5 :-( xx


----------



## Carhar

It'll fly by as it's another long BH weekend. You'll be oving before you know it!

I forgot about my reflexology appt Sat. I really hope it works and I ov seeing as I'm a lot earlier in my cycle this time. 

I hope your af has stopped x


----------



## harri

Yeah that's true actually!!! I'm well excited for this cycle :-D
I really hope the reflexology helps you to Ov!
Yep AF has gone completely woohoo :-D 

Xx


----------



## Carhar

Yay, I hope she stays away!

I am really excited too. Bizarre as I ov so infrequently, but hey a girl can hope. I really would love a natural bfp and it would be amazing if we both got our bfps on the same cycle.

I'm getting really carried away. I went shopping a few days ago and brought a tunic/dress which would be perfect with bump. It's not maternity but it could be. Sad I know. At least I am thinking positively. Absolutely no baby clothes yet tho x


----------



## harri

Everytime I go shopping I'm like oo that would look good with a bump to DH and he just rolls his eyes haha!!

Any positive opks or peaks on cbfm?? 

Xxxx


----------



## Carhar

Nothing, but I am getting what looks like ewcm. It could be something to do with the hsg as it's a bit too sticky (sorry tmi). Who knows?!

How about you? X


----------



## harri

Ahh that's a positive sign though, could turn into full blown ewcm over the next few days! 
I'm getting more cm now my af has dried up! I will start using opks at cd10!

I'm off running now, I'm doing 6 miles 3 times a week so I'm hoping it's helping me get healthy! I'm not losing any weight but I'm putting that down to the fact muscle weighs more than fat!
I hope reflexology goes well today and you get your peak and ewcm!!! Xx


----------



## Carhar

You're good I really need to lose weight. I might just get the weight watchers stuff out and give it ago myself.

Reflexology was good but I came away with a headache. Just tried to sleep it off, but unfortunately I've still got it. 

Got a few pains, could be a good thing or could be the cysts. Also got a bit of ewcm, so fx! X


----------



## harri

Oh noo I hate headaches, they're the worst! 

Ewcm is a brill sign! Let's hope the cramps are a sign your body is gearing up to ov! 
Xx


----------



## Carhar

Whoop whoop! Peak on the cbfm today. I hope I ov! It's a waiting game to see if my temps rise over the next couple of days. It's funny I know what my cycle should be if I ov straight away, lol!

How are you getting on? 

Decided to start ww today until August. I also need to put together an exercise regime x


----------



## harri

Yay! Does the peak mean today's Ov day or it will happen in the next 12-36 hours? 
I really hope you get temp rises, I have my fx'd for you! 
Cd8 and nothing to report really, what day do you think I should start using my opks? 

Good luck on WW, I am so rubbish at following diets!! Wish I had the willpower! X


----------



## Carhar

It's the same as an opk. I hopefully will ov in the next 3 days. 

If I don't ov the good news is that I should have around a 28-30 day cycle with clomid, which would be fab. Although some say it can shorten by a couple of days, but 28 days would be perfect for me.

I'd start using your opks cd10 or 11 x


----------



## Carhar

Got a bit carried away and peed on everything I had to double check...

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l632/Carhar/14b041cf.jpg

I'd say it was positive, lol! Fx for temp inc x


----------



## harri

My Internet has been messing up and showed that this paged hadn't been updated so I missed it! WOW that is definitely positive! Ha! 
How are your temps looking? Xx


----------



## Carhar

I wondered what has happened to you, lol. 

I had a second smiley yesterday -that was a first for me. I also had a slight temp increase this morning not enough for ovulation. 

How are getting on? Have you started using your opks? X


----------



## harri

I started yesterday, obviously negative haha! I haven't tested today but I think I should ovulate in 5 days (obviously if my cycles go back to normal). Which means I would ovulate over the weekend(probably sunday whilst I am away - I get back sunday night) :-( 
I don't mind though. if we dtd tonight, Thursday, Sunday
and Monday I think that should be OK, what do you think?

I am trying to do the every other night thing to build up the sperm and also give DH a break so he doesn't suspect I'm ovulating (puts him off).

Are you making sure you cover all bases? Do you think your ovulating today?
Xx


----------



## Carhar

You should be okay. Are you using pre-seed or conceive plus? It could help.

I think I could have ov'd yesterday or today, if at all. I've had some weird symptoms tho. The usual sore bbs, lower back and off food. Also had reflux and loads of watery cm this morning. Not sure what to make of it. I really hope I ov'd!

Definitely covered all bases :winkwink: x


----------



## harri

Yeah I'm using conceive plus ! Fx'd that helps! 
Maybe that's a good sign? Oo I really really hope you've ovulated!!! X


----------



## Carhar

Another slight temp increase this morning. The same thing happened early last cycle, but I hadn't ov'd. I suppose I'll find out in 14 days!

How are you today? X


----------



## harri

Your temps look good, I guess tomorrow will tell if it stays up! I really hope you've ovulated! 
Negative OPK last night and not much happening so I'm in the boring stage haha!

Xx


----------



## harri

Any temp change today? I forgot to use an opk today so I'll have to do one in the morning! 
Starting to get watery cm which is a positive sign! Xx


----------



## Carhar

Hiya,

I was up early yesterday so I didn't temp but I got my cross-hairs on ff this morning. I added a few temps previously, so I cheated a bit (I had temped one of the days, but not put it in). 

I think I'm going to wait and give up temping if I can. It will stop me from obsessing, hopefully. I'm gonna try to hold off testing until 14dpo which will be a challenge. Whatever happens will happen this cycle and there's always clomid next cycle.

Ooh water cm is good. I tend to get that before and after ewcm. I hope you get a positive before your hen weekend x


----------



## harri

Amazing it looks like you ovulated then, that's amazing! 
Good idea, the next 10 days will be pretty tense otherwise, I really hope you get your bfp! 
I hope I don't get my positive until Sunday so I can get home and get bd'ing and hopefully stand a better chance :-D 

Xxx


----------



## Carhar

Thanks, but I'm still not 100% convinced. It's not happened so many times!

I hope your ovulation holds off then. My lp is 13 days and I ov'd on cd16, so you should be fine for a 29 day cycle x


----------



## harri

I think you have!!!! All the signs are there  fx'd this is your month!!!! 9 days to go!

Opk was negative this morning... Let's hope it stays that way until Sunday x


----------



## harri

Oh poo! I have a hot sensation around my inner hips which I usually get before a positive opk which means I'm pretty much out for this cycle if I get a positive today :-( x


----------



## Carhar

Oh no! I hope it's just testing getting ready for ov in a few days!


----------



## harri

Phew - opk was negative at 2:30!!! Let's hope it stays that way! X


----------



## Carhar

Yay, even if you do ov now there's still a good chance! I think you'll ov Sunday or Monday. I hope you have a good time x


----------



## Carhar

I hope you had a good hen weekend x 

Not much to report here. I'm trying to stay away from the hpts which is proving to a challenge. I know, it's ridiculous at only 6dpo (if I did ov) x


----------



## harri

Hey! Your chart looks amazing - I think you definitely did ovulate! Exciting!
I didn't get chance to use my opk on Saturday but I tested this morning and it was negative and just tested again and it wad negative again which means I could have had one yesterday or none at all! Who knows. I temped this morning and my temp was low so I'll check it in the morning to see if I am yet yo ovulate or not. I haven't really had any cm so I don't think I'm ovulating any time soon which I'm actually pleased with as we haven't had chance to bd lots!

I can't believe you're 6dpo already, the second week should fly by! I have my fx'd for you! Xx


----------



## Carhar

I got my first positive of cd15 and think it'll be a 29 day cycle. Perhaps you'll ov tomorrow. How are your opks looking? Is it darker today than Friday? 

I'm wondering if you'd benefit from something to regulate your cycle. The only thing is it could mess it up. It would be a risk. I know it's a nightmare trying to get it right when it's not like clockwork.

I hope I did ov. Won't be convinced until af or bfp! I tested today, such an idiot. It was a bfn of course. I've been getting weird sensations. Also had sciatica pain earlier at the to of my left leg/bottom area, lol. I've never had anything like if there before. 

I really need to stop reading anything into everything and step away from the hpts! X


----------



## harri

It's not any darker but I'll test again later and I'll temp in the morning! I don't think I'll take anything in case it messes it up even more! I don't mind though at least my body does work just not on a regular basis haha!
If I got a positive later on I would have a 29 day cycle so all's not lost yet :)

Omg that sounds so promising ! I think you could be well on your way to a bfp!!!!!

Xx


----------



## harri

I've just checked back and before my cycles messed up I ovulated on cd16 so maybe I will ovulate tomorrow! X


----------



## Carhar

I hope so. I have my fx that you'll get back on track this cycle x


----------



## harri

I finally have the start of ewcm!! Whoop! X


----------



## Carhar

Yay!!!! So pleased for you. Your cycles are regulating at last! That's fantastic news x


----------



## harri

Let's hope I ovulate over the next few days, need to try and temp in secret!? God knows how!!! My lp is 13 so if I ovulate tomorrow I'll be back to 29 days! Things are looking up for us both! Xx


----------



## harri

I don't even have a hint of a second line on an opk now and my trmp has gone down to the lowest ever, this sucks!!! :( 

X


----------



## Carhar

Ooh be careful. Why don't you just use opks as they work for you. I have my fx for you I hope you ov soon.

My temps went up again this morning. I did another hpt, bfn. I tried to convince myself there was a line but it's just the antibody strip. I might keep poas and posting, lol x

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l632/Carhar/adc688b1.jpg


----------



## Carhar

My temps go right down and I ov the next day. It could just be faulty opk x


----------



## harri

Any more symptoms? I see a hint of something on there but I've been stung with the curse of the antibody strip before now! 

I have 2 possible scenarios 1. I had an lh surge on Saturday evening and it didn't dhow sat morning because I didn't use fmu and I'm ovulating now which would be about 36 hours later or I am no where near ovulation which seems more likely to me! I'm running out of opks too :-( if I order anymore dh will see and we are meant to not be thinking about it! X


----------



## Carhar

Where you close on Friday? I think you're testing too early in the day to catch your surge.

Do you think that you should have a conversation with your OH? It isn't going to be as easy as he thinks without some sort of testing x


----------



## harri

I usually test at about 8pm but couldn't on fri as I was leaving for the hen fo at 3. I was darker than today but not dark really. I think I'll just say I'll use opks but not tell him. He'll be fine with that. 

If I tested on friday at 2:30 then on sunday at 10am there's time for the lh surge to have been missed but who am I kidding I've so not ovulated lol x


----------



## harri

Tons of ewcm!!! I've surely got to be fertile now! 
Any implantation symptoms? X


----------



## Carhar

That's really good. I'm sure your going to ov soon x

I'm convinced I'm out. I have all the classic symptoms prior to my af. Cramping, lower back pain, huge bbs which slightly sore. Bit fed up as this has been our only really good chance since we started ttc. Argh!!!


----------



## harri

That sounds like bfp symptoms to me!! Do you usually get af cramps a whole week before she shows? It could be implantation, stay positive! I think your in with a great chance! 
Xx


----------



## Carhar

I'm sure I'm out as I get lower back pain about a week before my af without fail.

I won't be able to stop poas tho! x


----------



## harri

Your not out till the witch shows her face! 
I hope you get you bfp !!!!!!!!! 

Opk is slightly darker so reckon it could go positive tomorrow or not lol it was stark White yesterday

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/4f2a9d4b.jpg

X


----------



## harri

Lol who am I kidding it's not at all dark lol x


----------



## Carhar

It's getting there, that's the important thing!

I know, but I don't want to overthink things. Like I could smell something across the office today and the cat's litter tray smelt extra bad, so I immediately think I have a symptom, lol!

The reality is I have my typical af symptoms.

I hope your opk starts getting darker. I usually get ewcm a few days before ov x


----------



## Carhar

Bfn again today and my temp is dropping! Argh! 

Today's test is on the right x

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l632/Carhar/c2db8d12.jpg


----------



## harri

Temp dip this early could be implantation? 
My temp has increased by 0.4 but I don't know if that is good or not! I've had twinges since yesterday on my left side so maybe I ovulated yesterday when I had a ton of ewcm and a temp dip? 
Xxx


----------



## Carhar

It would make sense as you would of had a positive opk Saturday. I'm so pleased, I hope your temps stay up.

It was strange as a temped last night and it about 35.8, which is lowest temp I've had. It seems to have recovered this morning though. I really think I should stop temping x


----------



## harri

I hope they stay up too, I literally had ewcm hanging out at 6am this morning which ties in with the slight pains I got last night! Sorry that's way tmi! 

We dtd on Sunday and Monday and will do tonight, I bloody hope it's enough!

It really does sound like implantation which could have been yesterday when you had cramps! If it is you should see on a test in a few days! I really hope you get your bfp!
Xxx


----------



## Carhar

Yay! I hope you catch the egg this cycle!

Had a slight icky feeling this morning on the way to work. I am such a bad symptom spotter! X


----------



## harri

Me too! I hope you've caught the egg!!!!! 
A lady told me to put a paperclip in your mouth and if it tastes horrendously metally you're pregnant. Lol I think you should try it! X


----------



## Carhar

I'm such an idiot. I tried it subtly at work. It tasted disgusting and now I can't get rid of the taste or weird sensation it left of my tongue. Almost like I've eaten something too hot. Why did I do it!!! I've had three drinks and it just won't go! 


I'm not sure what I've proven, but it's a good thing the idea is not on sale with a boxed up paperclip, lol x


----------



## harri

Well that is just so random!!! I just tried it and nothing..... Not even a metal taste! It literally had no flavour. Omg what if it works and you're pregnant!!!!!! 
This could make us rich lol!

This is a good sign.... 

 xx


----------



## Carhar

Lol, I am a fussy eater!

Do you thing it could be a contender for dragon's den? Although we could be comparing different brands, a fatal flaw in our testing. 

You've cheered me up no end x


----------



## harri

I think the dragons would fight over the business lol

Hahaha glad to have cheered you up, how amazing would it be if it's right!
Xx


----------



## Carhar

If your right I think you should patent it with a slogan along the lines of 'from paperclips to baby pips'. It's bound to be a winner x


----------



## harri

Haha!!! Any new symptoms? Xx


----------



## Carhar

No everything's disappeared now. Got a bit overally sensitive about a work colleague being bitchy but that's it really.

Got an evap on a hpt earlier. Didn't see it til it dried so def an evap.

How are you getting on? Any ov pain? X


----------



## harri

No ovulation pain today and my opk is stark when, do you think I could have ovulated yesterday when I had my temp dip? Still have lots of ewcm!

Are you sure it was definitely an evap? Are you going to test in the morning? 
I watched that Human body thing about conception tonight and how much has to actually happen to conceive so it put me on a bit of a downer! 
Xx


----------



## Carhar

I think you should get an idea of when you ov'd from tomorrow's temp.

Definitely an evap. I have decided I have infertility vision where you can see lines that don't exist. I love that term stumbled across it on twoweekwait website.

I haven't seen that conception programme. Is it good? x


----------



## harri

Lol that's so funny! I always see lines that aren't there! 
Let's hope you get a second line and I get a temp rise in the morning  x


----------



## harri

Oh also that programme was 'the human body' on bbc1 last Thursday and that episode was the conception episode. It was really interesting!! I watched it on iplayer! X


----------



## Carhar

Here's today's test, bfn. I thought I could see a line in the timeframe but I can't now...

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l632/Carhar/d0fdb624.jpg

I hope your okay? How are your temps? X


----------



## harri

It does look like there's something there if I squint! Your charts looking good too!you're only 9dpo so there's time still! Why don't you try a frer?

My temp has increased by 0.1 so I'm still in limbo. Possibly 2dpo xx


----------



## Carhar

Keep dtd just in case. It normally takes me few days to decipher my chart! 

I think I'll god off from wasting a frer at the mo x


----------



## harri

Yeah I'll wait till tomorrow, I've put some earlier temps in at the same as what it usually is before o so we'll see if I get crosshairs tomorrow! X


----------



## Carhar

It def looks like you ov'd fx this is your cycle x


----------



## harri

Hey! How are you feeling!
I've been getting like tiny shooting pains like little electric shocks on my left side all day so now I'm well confused! Maybe I'm ovulating today. Confused.com!
Xx


----------



## Carhar

How strange?! I hope you were prepared, just in case ;) 

Okay, getting the weird drawing pains I get just before my period, so convinced I'm out. I still going to carry on testing. If my af is early I won't be able to take clomid next cycle, so it could be another round of soy and reflexology x


----------



## harri

I know I'm hoping it's wind or something hahaha! Yes we are covering the bases! 
I wouldn't worry just yet - people even have periods and are still pregnant! My sister had a period every month of her pregnancy and she got period pains. 
Xx


----------



## Carhar

Urgh! Another bfn. I really should have stopped testing. 

I've woken up with a sore throat an stuffy nose. There's a bug going around our office so I hope it's not that. As you can tell I'm also grouchy, lol!

How are you today? 

Did your sister know she was pregnant at first? X


----------



## harri

I've had a temp dip which sucks! ;-( I'd like to think it's because I'm a gradual riser but I'm kidding myself I don't think I've ovulated!
I'm now grouchy too!!!! This ttc lark can be really annoying :-( got twinges in right side now :-(

Yeah she knew pretty early on because she had violent morning sickness all day from the start of her pregnancy until near the end! X


----------



## Carhar

You're still not out see what happens over the next few days. 

I feel awful as I have a full blown cold now. I still managed to drag myself to Netball practice, but wish I'd tucked myslelf up in bed, lol. 

I hope you get a huge temp increase tomorrow x


----------



## Carhar

Bfn this morning but my temps are still up and I would have expected a decline today. It could be that my cold is keeping it up. 

How are you today? X


----------



## harri

That's a good sign! Your chart looks great!!

I'm deffo pre ov!!!! Temp still down so I'll keep using my opks xx


----------



## Carhar

Oh no, I'm sorry. I hope you ov soon x


----------



## harri

It's fine, well it's not I'm pissed off haha!! I got a positive opk on cd26 last time so Fx'd I'll get one soon! 
Xx


----------



## Carhar

I have my fx for you x

I've got my fs appointment Tuesday. I'm really nervous I don't know why! X


----------



## harri

Aww I hope it all goes well for you :-D

Xx


----------



## Carhar

Thanks. Still secretly hoping I won't need to go, lol.


----------



## harri

Oh god yeah!!!! How you feeling today? I reeeally hope you get your bfp!!!!!!!!! Xx


----------



## Carhar

Still got the cold. I've been having strange throbbing pains around my kidneys. Probably nothing, but I've never experienced anything like it. 

How about you? How are feeling? X


----------



## harri

Cold us a symptom and that kidney thing seems odd - oo I'm getting excited for you! 

I feel heavy so wonder if that means I will ovulate soon? My opks are still negative and my cm has dried up! I'm still confused! Xx


----------



## Carhar

How strange. Are you sure you haven't ov'd?

I keep taking my temperature to check it's still high. The only problem is I can't breathe out my nose. I can't hold my breath for long enough, lol. Such an idiot. It's probably only high because I'm ill x


----------



## harri

Are you going to test in the morning? :-D

I keeping checking mine too and it's still low! It's 36.2 which is so not a post ov temp :-( maybe temps don't work for me lol!!


----------



## Carhar

Yep. Testing everyday at the mo. I'll use a frer if I'm still getting bfn and my af hasn't arrived by Tuesday. I'm really bloated but no af cramps at the mo.


----------



## harri

Fx'd for you, let me know how you get on!
My tempos even lower 36.1 today x


----------



## harri

Well I'm extatic ! My opk is nearly positive! I think I'll get a positive later on! 

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/1efa4ddb.jpg


----------



## harri

It's gone even darker now! I think I'll ovulate over the next few days! Which is perfect that it's over the weekend - more bd'ing opportunities  x


----------



## Carhar

Your opk looks great, I'm really pleased for you. I hope you ov over the next couple of days. You need to get bding!!!!

My temp dropped this morning. I didn't bother to test as I'm positive the witch is on her way :(


----------



## Carhar

I've started spotting. I hope the :witch: holds off til tomorrow just in case the fs wants me to take clomid cd3-7.

Hope your opk was darker this afternoon x


----------



## harri

Oh no - I hope you catch the egg next time! And I hope your af holds off!

My opk is positive now! Yay! We haven't stopped bd'ing and plan on it staying that way!  x


----------



## Carhar

Yay! I have my fx this is your cycle x


----------



## Carhar

The :witch: caught me this morning as expected!

Hopefully I'll have another nice short cycle. I'm just a bit apprehensive about Tuesday.

Is your opk still positive? x


----------



## harri

Boo! Fx'd for another short cycle, that was a perfect cycle!  
I'm sure tues will be fine and you'll come away really positive :)
Opk is negative now and I've had a temp spike today which makes me think I ovulated in the night!
Xx


----------



## Carhar

Yay! I hope this is it for you. 

I know. Although my lp was only 12 days. Oh well I won't complain as I get try my cbfm all over again and I didn't waste a load of money on new sticks, lol x


----------



## harri

How much are the sticks? Really tempted to buy one for next cycle! Xx


----------



## Carhar

I think they were about £12 for 20. I used about 8 or 9 last cycle. It works out much cheaper than digs, but more reliable than ic opks.

I reckon that if you didn't catch it this cycle, it would be good with your erratic but short cycle. I think it's brilliant. I'd recommend getting one off eBay, much cheaper than boots x


----------



## Carhar

I forgot to say the sticks are from Amazon, it's the cheapest place I could find them posted x


----------



## harri

Think I might invest if I have no luck this cycle!! Thanks for the heads up on the eBay item, if it's cheap enough in 2 days I'll definitely buy it!! 
X


----------



## harri

Wow it's already shot up to £31!! Xx


----------



## Carhar

Oops my logic was out the window then, sorry x


----------



## harri

I'll keep a look out for one, already feeling out this cycle! X


----------



## Carhar

It's way too early to be saying that! I think there's a really good chance x


----------



## harri

I know! I just can't imagine ever getting my bfp :(

Maybe I'm just having a down day!
Should I delete the 2 high temps got last week when I tried to ov or keep them in? If I keep them in I won't get the crosshairs. X


----------



## Carhar

I feel the same way too, but it will happen x

I'd delete the high temps if I were you... Can't wait to see the cross hairs!


----------



## harri

My temp is still low!!! Clearly not ovulated yet! :-( so gutted !
It seems like we bd at the exact right times then my body realises it and wants to mess it up! If I don't ovulate today I think I'll just want to jack it all in. I'm going insane. My high temp yesterday was taken at 9:30 instead of 7 so I used the adjuster now my chart looks like my body just isn't playing ball. 

Feel really downhearted today! X


----------



## Carhar

I'm sorry x

I really think you should invest in a cbfm or better opks. Those ic are so hard to interpret. Don't give up x


----------



## harri

Got slight cramps now and lots of ewcm so feeling a little more positive!!! 
Next cycle I am going to invest in a cbfm!
X


----------



## Carhar

I hope this is it for you. I definitely think you'd benefit. It saves the is it or is it not positive???? It tells you when you've got high and peak fertility x


----------



## harri

I think I'll deffo invest!! Got my highest temp yet today! Fx'd I ovulated. X


----------



## Carhar

Yay! You def ov'd x


----------



## harri

Good luck at the fs!!!! 
Yay! Couldn't bd last night though, I had a migraine and had to hide out in the spare room! I hope the other days were enough x


----------



## Carhar

I'm sure you it'll be fine.

Well, I've finally been prescribed clomid. I'm really excited as I'm starting it tonight! The fs commented that he hadn't expected to see me so soon, lol. It's all in the planning!

Anyway, I found out the fs is new to the hospital otherwise I'd of had to wait a year to be at the this stage. Basically he's building up his patient lists. I couldn't have imagined waiting that long.

My OH was pretty pleased wirh himself as he said his sa was perfect. It must be the zinc and vit c I'm force feeding him, lol.

I hope your migrane has gone x


----------



## harri

Yay I'm glad it went well  woohoo let's hope it does the trick! :-D

That's it, I'm getting my dh on the zinc and vit c :) xx


----------



## Carhar

Lol, I even felt proud of him. So glad it's just me, I don't think I could go through IVF.

I really hope it works! Well I have three chances before I have to go back. I'm just going to use the cbfm this cycle. I'm being monitored this cycle and have to have a scan cd12 to check on my follies. If I ov then it'll be a case of just taking them until I run out, if not they will up my dosage x


----------



## harri

Im sure it will work for you!!! You'll get your bfp in no time!  it seems like they're really looking after you and no fobbing you off which is great news !

I have a sex migraine! It started last night and now I literally can't have sex without thinking my head will rupture! It's the worst pain I've ever experienced and it's due to the rush of blood to the head causing a migraine or something and can be related to high blood pressure and bleeding on the brain. What am I going to do? I think I'm going to have to lie back and pretend it's not happening so I don't get high blood pressure and have to stop halfway through.

I feel horrendous, I hope it doesn't affect my chances this month.

Does clomid have side effects? X


----------



## Carhar

Oh no *whispers* what a nightmare. I hope it just disappears. I hate, hate, hate migraines especially the ones which just won't shift. Can you take something to knock you out and say the right things at the right time, lol.

I've had fab treatment at the hospital. They've been great. I wasn't too sure at first as it's not in the nicest of areas, but it's our local nhs trust. I think we really lucked out that he's a new fs to this trust. 

The fs wanted me to take clomid cd2-6. I did a sad face and said I was cd3. So he said I could take it as long as I told the scanning people I had taken it from cd2. 

I think my OH just rolled his eyes. He knows what I'm like.

Yep clomid can have side effects like headaches, blurred vision, nausea. I can't wait! X


----------



## Carhar

Just had a thought it could be a good sign. Your hormones could be all over the place as your fertilized egg could be seeking out a place to hide as I type!


----------



## harri

Hahaha I have some codeine from a neck injury I could take  

Aww that's great, your fs sounds really nice and understanding. :-D
Hopefully you won't get those side affects, I really think you'll get a bfp soon ! Especially with your OH's super sperm!!! 

Haha I hope it is that and it's not a long term issue, I'll never get pregnant if I can't dtd!! Xx


----------



## Carhar

Lol, now I've got visions of my OH's sperm with little superman like capes on.

Nah, it's definitely your hormones messing with your head x


----------



## harri

Lol amazing! Let's hope theyre as fast and strong as superman ;)

Xx


----------



## Carhar

I bloody hope so too, lol.

I'm so thankful his not going to try it on tonight as I would just have the superman themetune in my head. I might of had to borrow some of your tablets.

Oh that cbfm is still at £31, which isn't too bad and it finishes in 15 mins. I def paid more than that with only 17 sticks and the monitor had been used (think mine was £40 may be £45 plus p&p) x


----------



## harri

I just bid on the cbfm but it's gone up to £44 so I might wait until I see one cheaper and I know I'm out before I invest. 

Lol that's hilarious, I was reading a post which says once the egg is fertilised extra hormones are released instantly which actually makes me think ooo what if that's why my head hurts lol! Xx


----------



## Carhar

See, I'm so right. Perhaps I should retrain?!

Yeah that's a bit steep for the cbfm. I think you can start it a few days into your cycle maybe even 6 days x


----------



## harri

Haha you def should! 
I'll keep my eye out for a cheaper one! I got another temp rise today yippee!!! 
How are you feeling tofau? Has the clomid made you feel any different? X


----------



## Carhar

Yay for your temp increase! Your chart looks great!

I hope you're feeling better today x

I slept like a baby last night. I still have a cold so not sure if I have any symptoms (if that makes sense). I def don't feel teary or depressed as they suggested I might x


----------



## harri

That's good, let's hope it stays that way! 

My head is still really bad 36 hours on :-( 
Xx


----------



## Carhar

Oh no! I hope it clears up soon x

It appears that I'm easily irritated today. I woke up in a really good mood. The fact I've got annoyed with 2 people already doesn't bode well. Fortunately, I can think before I speak, lol x


----------



## harri

Oh god i hope you manage to keep it Under control lol!!!!! 

 xxx


----------



## Carhar

Right I got through the day albeit a little irritated. I lightened up in the afternoon much to my work colleagues relief I imagine.

I really think they suspect something. No one asked why I was out of the office yesterday morning, they're so nosey they normally can't help themselves (I'm the same). I am out a lot traveling, but I just put out rather than where I was going on the calendar. I reckon they think I'm already pregnant, lol.

Paranoia... Another side effect??? X


----------



## harri

Lol I'm sure they don't suspect a thing, it will be if you start drinking decaff all of a sudden they will suspect! That's how I knew my colleague was pregnant! 
If only hey!

Xx


----------



## Carhar

Lol! Master detective. 

One of my colleagues said he had a sore throat so I offered a strepsil. He checked the packet and said 'just as I suspected, you can't take these if you're pregnant', then smiled. He loves to wind-me up and it's not the first time he's said something like that. 

I'm sure somethings been said as my manager wasn't in. I made a point of taking cough syrup x


----------



## harri

Oh god I don't know if I could cope with that!!! I think you should go to work with a redbull tomorrow and say you've got a hangover!

Whenever I go for meetings at my old work they all quiz me if I have any news as I was working there when I got married so apparently its natural progression lol! It does my head in! Xx


----------



## Carhar

I just laughed and said good thing I'm not pregnant and proceeded to look at the cough syrup and said 'oh look you can't this if you're pregnant either'. I think he then said something like 'you can if you're trying'. Like I said I have v nosey colleagues. 

I like the idea of the hangover x


----------



## harri

Haha that must get annoying!!! 

I had some stinging in my uterus area for about 10 mins but it's clearly too early to be pregnancy related, I hope I haven't got anything dodgy going on :( 

Xx


----------



## Carhar

Oh that's strange. I hope it's a good thing.

Af has almost stopped, it must be a record x


----------



## harri

Amazing  woo for a shirt AF!
I know me too! It's like a slight hot stingy sensation, ihope it's just hormones! X


----------



## harri

Woohooo I got my crosshairs today!  
3dpo! 10 days to go! Xx


----------



## Carhar

Is it like a burning sensation? as I've had that after ov, but it was closer to my ovaries. 

I hope your feeling better today x


----------



## Carhar

I just saw your ticker after I posted. Yay for the cross-hairs. I love cross hairs x


----------



## harri

It was really hot about an Inc below my belly button right in the middle but it's gone now!  x


----------



## harri

*inch


----------



## Carhar

Oh I've never had that.

Fx this is your cycle and that I'll be joining you on the first tri boards on this cycle too x


----------



## harri

Haha I'm so not getting my bfp this cycle! I can feel it! Af will arrive at 14dpo whilst I'm bridesmaid on bank hol Monday! That will be horrendous! 

I have a good feeling about you this cycle! X


----------



## Carhar

Oh no don't say that. You could be feeling smug about a bfp! Lol.


----------



## harri

If only! I just cant imagine it happening buy I'm sure it will one day!! 
5 months has gone so quickly! I started charting this time in jan! 
X


----------



## harri

Errrr 4 months haha!!! At least I got my crosshairs  x


----------



## Carhar

Lol, tell me about it. I'm into my 7th month! Surely it has to happen soon x


----------



## Carhar

I hope you're okay today?

I slept really well again. I'm starting to enjoy taking clomid as I usually wake up a few times during the night.

Starting to feel something going on. Not quite twinges yet. 

I'm a bit worried as my cbfm didn't ask for a stick today, like I expected. I think it'll just ask for one on cd10, which is when I got my first high last cycle. It says on the leaflet I was given that you can ov 4-10 days after ov and most likely to occur on cd13. 

I think I'll use my cb smileys as well just in case.... x


----------



## harri

Yeah I'm fine thanks - nothing going on with me!

Amazing, I'd love a good night sleep :) I would definitely use your cb smilies!!! how much do you pay for them?

Xx


----------



## Carhar

Err, I can't remember I think I bought two lots of 20 odd (off eBay) for £20ish each. They were unboxed tho. I found I had a free hpt in each packet that i didn't know about. Bargain, lol.

Feeling a bit frazzled as I'm so busy at work. I've got two really hectic weeks of travelling around coming up and I'm dreading it! I don't think the clomid will work this cycle as someone has already said I looked stressed at work. I wish I wasn't a control freak and I could actually delegate work.

Sorry for rambling on x


----------



## harri

Try and stay calm and chilled at work, I know it's not easy! I had a horrendous 2 weeks at the start of may and I had to keep reminding myself to chill! 

Wow that is a bargain! OMG this TWW is going so slow and is doing my head in!!!!! Arghhh I literally think of nothing else! I'm only 4 dpo :-( hurry up !

Xx


----------



## Carhar

I hope it goes quickly for you. My last one seemed to drag on forever too.

Really excited about the follicle scan next week. I hope there's something to see. Bit worried about getting there on time as I've booked my morning and early afternoon out with meetings. I am determined to get there tho! X


----------



## harri

What will they be looking for? It's really exciting :) 
If you're determine I'm sure you will get there on tine even if you have to drive like a and woman :-D xxx


----------



## Carhar

Just checking that I'm about to ov and there's only one or two viable follies. I don't want to be like octo-mum, lol x


----------



## harri

Hahaha octomum!!! 

That's so cool, I wonder if they'll show you?
Can't wait to hear how it's gone  x


----------



## Carhar

I'll def keep you posted. I just hope I have something to report! X


----------



## harri

I'm sure you will!!

I'm exhausted and going to bed already! I'd like to say it was a symptom but I've not been sleeping with the headache lol 

I'd love an implantation dip tomorrow lol omh I'm going insane!  xxxx


----------



## Carhar

Lol, I hope you have a dip over the weekend.

Getting a few pains in my right side. Hope it means something x


----------



## harri

Hopefully your gearing up to ov!!! 
I feel a little less crazy today  xxx


----------



## Carhar

Lol, less crazy is always good.

Had a few twinges, so hopefully Thursday will confirm things x


----------



## harri

Well I'm not holding out much hope for a bfp, my body is doing exactly what it does every cycle :-( 
How are you feeling? Still having twinges? Xx


----------



## Carhar

I think your chart looks fantastic if you get another increase I would put money on a bfp this cycle!

I've not really had any more twinges, but I feel really good today. Like I could clean the house top to bottom and that's so not me, lol x


----------



## harri

It looks like I did the same on my first cycle, look:
https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/20029d1c.jpg

:-( I was getting excited as I had aches yday and today and my chart looked ok but then I looked back and I had both on my first cycle!! Xx

That's amazing!!!! - I wish I felt like that today!


----------



## Carhar

I'd say it just didn't stick that cycle. I think it looks really positive x


----------



## harri

Thanks  I do hope so!! I had lots of symptoms that cycle but put it down to it being my first official cycle ttc lol.  

My mum is marrying my stepdad next Monday in a castle with the budget of the royals lol there's going to be so much champagne if I am pregnant I dontknow how I will get away with it. Wishful thinking having that predicament :-D

Xx 

Xxx


----------



## Carhar

You just need to keep close to some potted plants and pretend sip, lol x


----------



## harri

Lol amazing!! 
Are you getting excited for your scan? 

Xx


----------



## Carhar

Ooh, you could also say you're on antibiotics for recurrent cystitis. They'll be too embarassed to ask anymore questions.

I'm nervous about the scan. I hope I'm oving but a high % of women with pcos are clomid resistant. I hope I'm not one of them. 

I was hoping for a high on the cbfm today, I hope I get one soon x


----------



## harri

I'm sure it will go really well  I have my fx'd for you!! Which day is your scan ?

I have loads of cramps! Fx'd it's a good sign! Xxx


----------



## Carhar

My scan is Thursday.

Cramping on 6dpo... Got to be be a good sign x


----------



## harri

Not long now then, I hope you get your peak on your cbfm. 
Xxx


----------



## harri

Just to update: 
My cramping is stopping now
My hands are really clammy and I'm so hot 
I cried when my husband took a piece of my chocolate bar hahaha

If I don't get a bfp this cycle I am deffo a crazy symptom spotter with sweaty hands and irrational behaviour towards chocolate! Lol!

This TWW is killing me! Xxx


----------



## harri

Just to update: 
My cramping is stopping now
My hands are really clammy and I'm so hot 
I cried when my husband took a piece of my chocolate bar hahaha

If I don't get a bfp this cycle I am deffo a crazy symptom spotter with sweaty hands and irrational behaviour towards chocolate! Lol!

This TWW is killing me! Xxx


----------



## Carhar

That sounds really positive. When are you going to test? I know it's out if character but I really think you should hold off testing until at least 11 dpo.

We were in John Lewis today and my OH wanted to look at the buggies. I felt like such a fraud. I want to get out, whilst he was was happily testing them. I can't believe how expensive they are! They cost more than my first car (admittedly it was v old and quite a few years ago).


----------



## harri

I want to hold out as long as possible but I dont know how long I will be able to hold off!
I ordered 25 ic hpts on Friday night so when they arrive it will be hard to hold off! 

Oh no, I think I would be the same whereas my husband would be well in their!
I know they're so bloody expensive, dread to think how much it costs overall to get kitted out for a baby's arrival 

Xx


----------



## Carhar

I've just watched that human bodies programme you recommended. omg. I'm terrified! There's so many things that could go wrong! X


----------



## harri

I only really watched the conception bit, maybe I won't watch the others I have recorded :-S

I really want to order a cbfm so I can start using it next Monday ! Might have another look on eBay xx


----------



## Carhar

I got my high this morning on the cbfm, a day earlier than last cycle. I hope it means I'll ov earlier! Last time I got my peak 5 days later so on that basis I should get a peak Friday, so my scan on Thursday couldn't be timed better.

Hope you're okay x


----------



## harri

That's fantastic news! Woo! 

I have no symptoms of any kind this morning, I definitely don't think this is my month! 
Xx


----------



## Carhar

Did you temp today? 

I definitely don't think that you're out. I have a feeling that one of us will a bfp this cycle (I hope both). I think you're more likely as your temps have been looking good x


----------



## harri

Yes, here's my chart: 

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/92a76b98.jpg

Not looking as good today :-( I have a banging headache and I'm so tired but that's just a Monday!  

My uterus area feels heavy today but that's it! I'm experiencing exactly the same symptoms as my first cycle and I didn't get pregnant so looks like I'll be getting my af a week today!

I think youlll get your bfp this cycle!!! Fx'd! Xxx


----------



## harri

Opks are showing up stark White not even a hint of a line so a hpt wouldn't show anything either. I'm deffo out this cycle! 
:-( I got some convincing symptoms too. Rubbish. 

Xx


----------



## Carhar

Of course it's stark white you're only 7dpo! There's still plenty of time, your temp are good, you have promising symptoms. I think you're far from out! X


----------



## harri

Cbfm on eBay for £30 ending in 10 mins, do I do it? Xx


----------



## Carhar

Ooh, are you planning on having two??? X


----------



## harri

It's gone up so I'll keep watching, right now my dh is stopping spending too much on ttc .... Well I would be happy with 1 right now lol xx


----------



## Carhar

Lol, I know what you mean. I'd lend you mine, but I'm kinda using it! X


----------



## harri

Woo my ic hpts have been despatched ! 
I took flexi this pm and came home at 3:30 for an hours sleep. I hate symptom spotting, so far I have these: 
Spots
Cramps
Headache
Moodiness
Tired
Sore left boob
Full feeling
Hungry lol

That's all I got so far hahaha I reckon next cycle I'm gonna top this list and hit a record!!! Xx


----------



## harri

How's your cbfm doing? X


----------



## Carhar

Wish I could do that worked 12 hr day trying to get everything sorted then went to Netball practice.

Def loving your symptom spotting. Very precise! Lol! I'm not sure if left boob, means anything? You know, like icky palms?

I would recommend the paperclip, but it provide fallible.

Love my cbfm, just hope I get a peak x


----------



## harri

I know I don't usually take advantage of it but I was exhausted!! 

I didn't symptom spot at all last cycle so I'm making up for it now!! :-D do you think I should start testing at 9dpo? My ics will be here by then! 

I have my fx'd for a peak on your cbfm! Xx


----------



## harri

Ooo another symptom for the list - huge blue vein from shoulder to left nipple LOL xx


----------



## Carhar

That is promising, but I still think you should hold out to 10dpo as a minimum.

Omg I think my ovaries are about to explode they really hurt! Okay slight exaggeration x


----------



## harri

That'd good news, I hope you get your peak today! 
I'm going to try and hold off until af arrives as I deffo feel out today. Temp is the same. 
They say you have highest progesterone in your body from 5dpo - 7dpo and it can cause all the symptoms I listed. 

Xxx


----------



## Carhar

Another high today, but I did have 5 before a peak last cycle. I'd rather wait til my scan to get a peak. 

I think you're right to hold off, but you def not out!


----------



## harri

Oh that's good!! Let's hope it's high again tomorrow 

Xx


----------



## harri

I've been reading up more on progesterone and all the symptoms I had yesterday were caused by the increase after ov. So basically I have no pregnancy symptoms and I will get this every cycle! At least now I know! 

I can feel my body preparing for AF, I get a hot feeling in my uterus. 

I'm happy though, I understand my body more now and I am determined to get a bfp this year!  

We can do this! Xx


----------



## Carhar

Oh, I didn't know that about progesterone. Interesting, I'll have to have a look later x


----------



## Carhar

Hope you're okay? A early start for me today, boo.

Hardly slept last night as thinking about a poor cat that was hit by a car (the idiot didn't stop). I took off the road and told it's owners. I felt dreadful. 

Anyway, still getting highs on my cbfm x


----------



## harri

Hey!! Oh no that's terrible :-( the same thing happened to my cat a few years ago :-(
She recovered thanks to the lady that found her! 

Well no change from me, same temp, no symptoms!
Xx


----------



## Carhar

Unfortunately, I don't think this cat will. It didn't look good, but I hope I'm wrong.

Are you going to wait til when your af is due? X


----------



## harri

My cat looked dead abd have to stay in intensive care and have 2 ops so fx'd the vets can work their magic!

Yeah there's no point testing now!!! I've used an opk this morning and there's just a faint line so I think I'm out x


----------



## Carhar

Thanks you made me feel loads better. Couldn't sleep last night worrying!

The line could be a good thing x


----------



## harri

I've got cramps now and pinky brown cm so think af is on her way! 
Rubbish! 

Oh well, I h


----------



## harri

Oops posted without finishing..

I hope my cycles go back to 29 days after this one, I'll have 7 chances before next year then! Xx


----------



## Carhar

Bit early to bleed could it be implantation? X


----------



## harri

I'm getting waves of cramps like af cramps though so I think it's on it's way! if it was/ is implantation it would be AMAZING but font want to get my hopes up! 

My cervix is pretty high up but don't know if that's good or bad. 
Xx


----------



## harri

Don't ***


----------



## harri

Wellllll I'm an idiot to say the least! My tests lasted 2 minutes before being opened and I swear I saw something but it turns out I'm mental :-( haha it must be af on the way not implantation. Next cycle I am literally not going to let dh out of bed lol

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/d2e70991.jpg

Xxxx


----------



## harri

Oh I uploaded so you could see my madness, the opk line was blurring my eyes and I my head make me think the hpt had a slight pink tinge.

Tonight my mission is to buy a cbfm! Xxx


----------



## Carhar

OMG OMG OMG!!!!! I can so see the line! I knew it! Please please please do a frer tomorrow. 

I'm so excited :yipee: xxxxx


----------



## harri

I don't have any and I think it may be an evap or even a trick of the eye!!! I will test again with fmu to rule it out  or a may nip the shop now and buy an frer. 

Are you sure you can see something because I think it could be line eye from the opk? X


----------



## Carhar

I can def see a thick pink line. It doesn't look like any evap i've ever had!

Xxx


----------



## harri

Omg you're getting me excited!!!!! I keep telling myself 'now now Harriet, don't get ahead of yourself' and DH told me not to test until Sunday. He doesn't know I've tested tonight!
Xxx


----------



## harri

I've never even seen an FRER they don't have any in the shops round here :-( x


----------



## Carhar

Lol, you just need a boots, superdug or a supermarket. They all sell them.

I am really excited for you x


----------



## harri

I'm really worried that I'm gonna get af tomorrow and I'll have got my hopes up for nothing.

Have you got any ov cramps or signs? Xx


----------



## Carhar

I've been getting a few twinges. I did another cb smiley which was darker than yesterday. if I ov I think it'll be Friday or Saturday. I hope it'll be Saturday as it's meant to hurt.

I'm sure you won't get your af tomorrow x


----------



## harri

Oh god why is it meant to hurt? x


----------



## harri

I'm not pregnant, apparently an opk can give a hpt a line if they touch. Xx


----------



## harri

No second line and a temp dip. Oh well maybe next month  trying to stay positive xx


----------



## harri

Oh also I kinda knew I was out when I got to bed last night, my temp was 35.8!!!!! 

Here's my stupid start White test from this morning, even my opk line has gone too: 

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/1c163e04.jpg

Looks like I'm deffo in need of a cbfm
Xx
Xxx


----------



## Carhar

Yep, apparently so.

I hope you're wrong x

I've had a mad day. Yesterday my OH found a robin one if the cat's brought in. He let it out, but this morning it was still in the garden and one the cat's caught or again (poor thing).

I left too early to take it to the vets and they'll put it down. It's fine, but I think that it may have a broken wing. There's a wildlife hospital about 45 mins from us so I'm taking there this afternoon, so I've had two meetings and I've been driving round with it in my car. It seems fine and I've grown attached. 

I wasn't going to take it but my OH pointed out the RSPCA drive around with animals.

It's been an odd week! Xxx


----------



## harri

Omg you have had an odd week!!!! Bless the little Robin :-( 

Have you got your scan this afternoon? Good luck :-D 

I feel like af is on the way and I got told off this morning by dh! He said I need to let it happens when it happens.. I guess I need to just chill-out a bit xxxx


----------



## Carhar

Yep the scan's at 4pm.

I rookie to tiggywinkles, which was a fair drive. I almost cried, I blame the clomid.

She said they can repair some broken wings. So I am going to assume they cam to make me feel better.

I need to chill out as well, but it's easier said then done x


----------



## harri

Good luck!! Hope everything goes well! Keep me updated.

Definitely easier said than done, I'm still stressing about it now as my cm is creamy with nO tinge today and I've been getting cramps so my mind keeps going into overdrive :-( x


----------



## Carhar

I only have one dominant follicle but it's only 13mm so way to small to ov. Boo!

She wanted me to do daily tracking. I don't think she realized women ttc actually work! I'm going back tomorrow to see if it has grown at all. Feel really frustrated! :( 

I think you should be positive, see what the next few days brings and think about testing if your af doesn't show xxx


----------



## harri

Oh no! I really hope it gets there soon :-( Does this mean they'll have to up the dose of clomid next time? I don't blame you being frustrated, feel free to vent ! Hugs!

I've given up with this cycle and think of my bridesmaid duties for Monday! My cervix is now super low so af is imminent xxx


----------



## Carhar

I hope it has grown by tomorrow as it has been hurting.

If I don't ov they'll up the dose to 100mg. I don't know when they'll make that decision though.

Do you have a nice bridesmaid dress? X


----------



## harri

Ill keep my fx'd that it's grown! 

It's a black tie wedding so it's a floor length silk dress  x


----------



## Carhar

Ooh that sounds lovely x


----------



## harri

Cd1 for me! Good job I have annual leave today !
How are you?? Feeling any more ov pains?

My period just started and it's already a killer. I think I actually ovulated 1 day earlier buy my temps didn't register as I usually ov the day after a pos opk not 2 days and that would explain the short lp! 
Quite excited that it's come now so I'll be pain free at the wedding plus with my new fresh cycle I'm going to do everything differently and give up all my caffeine!  
Xxxx


----------



## Carhar

Oh no! I'm glad your cycles are starting to regulate tho.

My follicle hasn't grown and they won't scan me again as I can't go back til Weds. I'm so peed off. They told me to wait for my af, which meant they clearly hasn't read my file! 

I have to ring my fs' secretary on Tues as she left early today. Feel like giving up right now x


----------



## harri

I know exactly how you feel, I've had one of those days too!! 
:-( let's hope the fs gets you on a higher dose of clomid ASAP!

I've had literally the worst period pains of my life, i couldn't even make it to the loo to throw up when the pain was unbearable - sorry if that's tmi. It's just horrendous! I rang the docs in desperation and asked to be put back on the pill because these pains are too much. First he thought I had cysts on my ovaries until he read my scan notes, then he thought I had an ectopic pregnancy but I have tested and I don't, now he thinks I have endometriosis :-( 
They have given me some mefenamic acid which should sort the pains out though. 

So did they just presume that you would ovulate in the near future on your own? Surely they should know that that's why you've been taking clomid and having scans! Why does everything have to be so complicated :-(

I've got to have a camera inserted :-( grim!
Xxx


----------



## Carhar

Oh no. I hope you're okay :hugs:

I hope they're wrong. If it's like what I had it's fine, much better than a smear.

My trouble seems like nothing compared to yours. She said the follicle could still grow and that measuring the next day was too soon (even though they asked me tO go back in!?!). I could ov but def not in the next few days. I think she assumed I had regular periods without oving. Xxxx


----------



## harri

Yeah I'm fine and the doc says from my scan I had lots of follicles in both ovaries that were all the right size so I'm happy  
I don't think I will have endo after looking at the symptoms but I think it will be good to get the camera done so I can see if I'm all healthy! Feeling more positive now :-D

Hopefully your cbfm will be able to pick it up and you'll get your June conception as predicted :-D 
My cycles are regulating now, hopefully this time I'll ovulate on cd16 like I used to! I wonder why my lp was only 10 days? 

Xxxx


----------



## Carhar

Strange. It was probably just a completely out of whack cycle.

It is a relief when things are checked out and there's nothing wrong x


----------



## harri

I am optimistic that we'll both get over this bumpy road and end up bump buddies  as they say 'no pain no gain' and it will be so worth it in the end  xxx


----------



## Carhar

It would be good to be bump buddies with you. You've been there practically from the start :flower:

I really hope it all falls into place for us x


----------



## harri

I hope it does too !  
Found out my sister and my mum have endometriosis so I will prob have it too! :-( the doctor said it shouldn't affect my chances! But that's why I've been getting cramping throughout my cycles. 
How's your cbfm looking today?
Xxx


----------



## Carhar

Oh, I didn't bother with it as I knew I wouldn't get peak.

That's rubbish about the endo. I've know people with it and it can be debilitating :hugs:

I hope everything's going well for the wedding x


----------



## harri

I really don't think I have endo, I get cramps but only after ovulation which could be progesterone and I don't have pain during sex or heavy periods so I think I'll get the all clear! 

Fx'd I get the all clear anyway! My sister and my mum (clearly) have kids so there's hope for us all! Xxxx


----------



## Carhar

Fx that you don't have and that if you do it's only very mild x


----------



## Carhar

I hope you had a fantastic time yesterday x

I got a positive opk cb smiley yesterday (I got up too late for the cbfm's 3-hr window) and another positive on the cbfm this morning. I'm not getting too excited as my follie was too small to ov on Friday. I know it grows 1-3 mm per day so it is feasible :shrug:

I hope you're okay and the pain has gone x


----------



## harri

Hi! Woo glad you got a high  Do you think you'll ovulate today then? How exciting! 
I had a lovely weekend thanks, af has gone now and I'm on cd6, think I'll start using my opks from cd10 as my cycles are getting shorter so I think I may ovulate earlier than last cycle. I am hoping for cd16 to get me back to 29 day cycles! 
Xxx


----------



## Carhar

Yay, fx for a short cycle.

I got another positive this morning with a cb smiley (3 days in a row so far) but it was alot lighter than yesterday. I think it will be negative this afternoon. If I ov, it'll probably be today or tomorrow. Feeling a tinsy bit optimistic despite the 13mm follie last week, lol x


----------



## harri

Well that was 5 days ago now so you've had time for your follies to grow, I would be optimistic too  xxx


----------



## Carhar

I figure it could of had a growth spurt and I haven't ever had 3 days of positive opks. Hoping we timed the bding okay. I was so fed up and it's really uncomfortable with clomid (sorry tmi), that we only started again when I got my first positive.

Glad you had a good weekend too x


----------



## harri

I'm sure you will have timed it perfectly ;-)
I have my fx'd tight for you!  
ok so I don't really know what's going on with my body today.... EWCM and cramps on the right side???? Cd6, what the hell? 
I only got off my period this morning!!!! Xx


----------



## Carhar

Ooh sounds interesting, you could be oving really early!

I thought I'd share my lines. The top one was Monday afternoon, then Tuesday, then this morning and finally this afternoon which was a negative (all the rest although faded were positive). I've been getting a lot of pain in my right side so hopefully it means I ov'd! X


https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l632/Carhar/99f2db6d.jpg


----------



## harri

Oooo they're really good lines even after fading! 
Well exciting! 

I think I might use an opk to see how dark it is? Xxx


----------



## Carhar

The Tuesday one had lovely bright blue matching lines. So exciting.

Yay, do it, do it do it.... You know I love a test! X


----------



## harri

Hahaha phew I'm not ovulating! Although it may be coming soon as my 2nd line isn't reeeeally light like it usually is! Looks like I'll be testing from now Haha!

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/c41bc672.jpg

Crap picture I know! I better start temping again! X


----------



## Carhar

It's def showing something worth testing again soon. Fx for an early ov x


----------



## harri

Yeah hopefully  i hope you get a temp rise tomorrow!

my doctor is referring me this week to the gynaecologist for the camera, I just want to know what's wrong now, it's driving me crazy! 
I've been off the pill for 11 months now, I thought I would have got pregnant in that time frame! 
Especially after 5 months of charting and opks :-( oh well, good things come to those who wait x


----------



## Carhar

Well at least you'll get intimate with your uterus! You'll probably be able to see as they're using it.

I've not had it done, but I'm sure it won't hurt. 

Hello :wave: 7 months of religiously poas and charting... Nothing, lol. I suppose it's different for everyone x


----------



## harri

We so deserves bfps soon!!!! Lol or we may go insane!

Ooo I can't wait to get intimate with my uterus  xxx


----------



## harri

Ooo I'm putting my mums wedding pics up so her friend in oz can see so thought I would share a pic of my bmaid dress - it was TIGHT!!!! 

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/0c84720e.jpg
X


----------



## Carhar

It's gorgeous! There's nothing of you. You have tiny waist! I wish I had your figure. I'm getting onto a size 14! Eek! 

I love your hair, would love to do something like that for my OH's sisters wedding x


----------



## harri

I joined the gym yesterday - it's just a corseted dress haha trick of the eye! 
My hair is actually a long bob, I had it all cut off after my wedding so I used clip in extensions! 

My temp was normal pre ov this morning!
Your chart looks like you may have ov'd - how exciting! Cd18 too, yay for the short cycles! Xx


----------



## Carhar

Your extensions look really natural and I want a corset but I'd look indecent with my bbs, lol. 

I'm not sure if I ov'd I think I'll be able to tell in a few days. 

It'll prob be a few days before you ov? X


----------



## harri

How are you feeling? Yeah I got a negative opk today so quite pleased as I think 7dpo is way to early! 

My hair extensions were from lush online and I think they are real hair. 
X


----------



## Carhar

It is a bit early as you need to have a nice thick lining.

Had a bit of cramping and a stuffy/runny nose tonight, but not a lot else x


----------



## Carhar

Nothing to report from me no symptoms. Slept 12 hrs last night but was up at 4am yesterday. 

I'm not convinced I've ov'd but did get post ov level temp Inc this morning. I have to wait for the results of the blood test once I have them x


----------



## Carhar

Yay! I got my cross-hairs this morning!

Hope you're okay? X


----------



## harri

Hey!!!

Woohoo that's amazing news  I really hope you've caught the egg!  Any symptoms yet? 

CD10 for me, nothings really going on just a waiting game. I feel sooo much more relaxed now! I'm not obsessing over cm or opk lines (I haven't tested in 2 days!)

I will start testing again now though haha! 
We've been bd'ing more than usual because it's not timed. I think if we dtd every other day we should have every chance. 

Been to the gym every day since Thursday trying to lose some weight for my holiday in 25 days! 
Xx


----------



## Carhar

Ooh, it sounds like it's going to be a good cycle! 

You're so good going to the gym. I'm going to try the Zumba game for the xbox kinect.

I've had some weird things happen, but I'm reluctant to say their symptoms as it's still so early.

2dpo I had a funny nausea turn on the train and it went as soon as it came on. I but it down to the early start and motion sickness although I don't really suffer from it. 

3dpo I had eggs from breakfast and they tasted really off. My OH thought they were fine, but I couldn't eat them. 

4pdo I was really nauseous this morning

I don't know. I've not had it before, bug it is my first clomid cycle X


----------



## harri

It sure is going to be a good cycle and if AF comes I won't be too disheartened because it's not like I'm 40 and the clocks ticking! Wow I am feeling positive lol

Oooo I like these symptoms, they sound really good! Not like one of mine like 'I had an itchy nose' haha.

Keep me updated with all your symptoms - I'm an addict! x


----------



## Carhar

No, you're still young and have plenty of time.

I really would like to have completed my family by 35, but who knows. I said I'd get married at 26 and have my first child by 28. Now I'm not the slightest bit interested in getting married. My OH wants to, but it's really not important to me.

I think it's just progesterone, but at least it means I've ov'd! 

I'll def keep you updated x


----------



## harri

It's strange how things change, I used to say no babies before 30! 

Xx


----------



## Carhar

I had a bfp dream. Wishful thinking, lol.

My OH thinks I like charting and testing, more than I actually want a baby. It made me laugh as I have clearly become obsessed with it!

Right when shall I start testing? I still have loads of ic hpts! I was thinking of starting from 8dpo. What do you think? X


----------



## harri

Ooo I hate bfp dreams and then waking up! I had one last week!!

Lol that's so funny, ita so easy to get obsessed though ! My dh prob thought the same about me last cycle! 

I think you should hold out until at least 9dpo but it's easier said than done! I said 12 dpo last cycle but started at 7 lol!!! 

Xx


----------



## Carhar

It's weird as I'm not desperate to test at the mo. Not like I normally am I think I'll hold out longer than normal. It could be that I'm busy at work so have other things to worry about! 

It was my first ever bfp dream. All I get remember seeing is a positive test. I can't remember anything else. V bizarre, lol.

Hope you're okay x


----------



## harri

I think these are good signs! I really hope this is your month!! 

I'm good thanks, enjoying not being in the TWW which is odd, I'm usually desperate to get there! Xx


----------



## Carhar

I hope it is too, but I'm not holding put much hope. Whatever will be, will be!

I think as the months pass you get less enthusiastic about the 2 week drag! Lol x


----------



## harri

You seem really chilled - that's so impressive considering you're 5dpo! 

I have been gardening all evening which is amazing for distracting yourself - I'm so going to do it during the tww lol! 

My opk is still neither here nor there: 

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/7988b742.jpg

Xx


----------



## Carhar

I think you'll probably ov within the week as there's a definite line at the bottom which fades up. I have my fx that it's a nice short pre-ov for you.

I can't believe how many spots I have. It must a clomid thing as it puts your body out of balance. 

Hopefully I'll get my blood test done today x


----------



## harri

I think I'll ov between cd15 and cd23 . 

Ooo that could be a symptom though - fx'd it is :) xx


----------



## Carhar

I def think you'll ov by cd20.

Right, I'm not normally a violent person but I v nearly lost it with the reception in my hospital's blood test dept :grr: 

I went in got a ticket it was on 1 my ticket was 22. Twenty mins later it hadn't changed but the had called several people without tickets. A women next to me said she had been waiting over an hour and only 4 people with tickets had been seen. I went to the reception, she said all the high priority were being seen as soon as they came in. I explained I was on my lunch break, she just shrugged. 

The lady who'd been waiting an hour suggested I called my Gp. I called but the plabotomist had just finished for the day. 30 mins later it had moved 2, so I gave up. Then the receptionist suggest I use the hospital nearest work. I was set to lose it as I would have done that 30 mins ago if she'd told me I could. Obviously it was too late to go and wait as they had a 40 min wait (I checked). To top it off as I was over 30 mins I had to pay for the parking.

I'm being totally irrational, I know. Just peed off as they wouldn't do the tracking now I don't have time to have a blood test. I'm sure I've ov'd but even more convinced af is on her way!!! 

Sorry about the rant x


----------



## harri

OMG I would have been livid, I think I would have seen red if I was you! :-( I wouldn't worry too much, your chart looks great and you're only 6dpo so af is 8 days away! Perhaps it's the clomid or even implantation ?! Lots of people say it feel like af!

If it makes you feel any better I had to go to the dentist at lunch and got caught in the rain without a coat and got to the carpark to find I had no change!! Lol

I hope I'll ov on cd16 to get that elusive 29 day cycle that I haven't had since december!! 

Just got home from work and peed on an opk lol
I like it might be slightly darker today, what do you think?

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/3248de0d.jpg
Xx


----------



## Carhar

Aww thanks I've calmed down now. It's funny since I've been off the pill I am completely irrational a week before my af. 

I hope you found your ticket and didn't get too wet! 

Your opk is def darker! Yay for a 29 day cycle x

I swear my every day I wake with 5 more spots. I feel like a teenager with my strop this afternoon and all my spots. I've also got loads of creamy cm. 

Xxx


----------



## harri

Ooooo let's hope this means your bfp is on the way!!!!! Creamy cm is a very good sign!! Woohoo well excited for you! When are you going to test? Xxx


----------



## Carhar

I think I'll hold out til Saturday to test. 

Got my highest temp today, really excited! No symptoms really, just a few twinges.

Hope you're okay and your opk is getting darker x


----------



## harri

Wow your chart looks so good!!! Hurry up Saturday!!!! Xx


----------



## Carhar

Thanks, do you think Saturday is a bit early as I'll be 10dpo? I'm feeling sensible this cycle, lol. 

Apparently clomid can make your chart triphasic or whatever it's called x


----------



## harri

I think its worth a shot! Maybe see of you have any more symptoms by Saturday! 

Xx


----------



## Carhar

I've been a bit stuffy and sneezy this afternoon. No other symptoms though.

Was your opk any darker? X


----------



## harri

Ooo better than no symptom at all! 

No my opk is the same! :-( boohoo :-( 

I'm not that bothered really, I'll just keep covering my bases lol. 
Xx


----------



## Carhar

Slight temp dip this morning. Not worried unless it keeps falling x


----------



## harri

Your temp dip is so small it's not worth thinking about! 
I rechecked my opk last night and it was darker and today I had lots of ewcm so I think I might be getting closer to ovulation! Can't wait to test with my opk tonight!!! 

Hopefully I'll get a positive tomorrow morning and ovulate on Saturday which will be cd16! Then I'll have a 29 day cycle!!! Xxxx


----------



## Carhar

Yay! We def need to get our bfp within 2 weeks of each other! 

You must feel confident that your cycles are regulating. I suspect that you'll bfp will come quickly once it does.

I'm really excited for you x

Nothing today. Had a really stuffy nose last night. Thought I was getting a cold, but it cleared up today. Also had a hot flash and was asleep by 9.30. I think it's clomid and work rather than anything else x


----------



## harri

That would be so good!! I'm worried that we won't have dtd enough!! 
We dtd Thursday, Friday, Saturday, Sunday but missed Monday and Tuesday and dtd last night. I feel like we missed vital days on mon and tues!!! :-( 

I will feel confident IF my cycles do regulate bit I might get another faint opk and I'll be gutted!

Have you decided when to test? I have a good feeling about this cycle for you!! Xx


----------



## Carhar

OMG that's loads. I was peed off as I thought I wouldn't ov and it wasn't a nice exp because of the clomid we only dtd 2 days before and the day of ov. May be we should have dtd a lot more!

I'm starting to think I'm out. My temps look good, but I've had no cramps, sore bbs etc that are typical before a bfp x


----------



## Carhar

Oops, I forgot to say I've been secretly opking with the ic I have left. I've stopped using the ic ones before ov as I just can't read them and the cbfm and cb smileys are so much better. If I see the line get darker I might use a hpt. It's so faint at the moment so it's not looking likely! X


----------



## harri

It's still really early days though and implantation occurs typically between 6dpo and 12dpo so your would get symptoms yet really. 

You bd'd on the most important days and a highly fertile day so that's really good! 
I'm hoping to dtd tonight fri and Saturday and hoping I ov fri or sat! Here's hoping! X


----------



## harri

Here's my 9pm opk, It's definitely darker today but im not sure if the pic shows it (it was rushed as I'm not telling dh to make it as fun and easy going as possible). 

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/17327443.jpg

What do you think? Maybe it will be even darker in the morning. I have 7 opks left, I really hope I ovulate soon! 

Xx


----------



## Carhar

It's def getting there. You should be okay with 7 opks x

I really think I'm out. I have zero symptoms. Oh well I have 2 more months! X


----------



## harri

Hey!!! My Internet went down last night so I couldn't get on! How are you feeling today? I haven't had a positive opk yet! Quite glad because dh has been 'really worn out' the last 2 days! Annoying lol! 

Xxx


----------



## harri

My opk is getting close! Think it will turn positive tonight! 

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/d50806ab.jpg


----------



## Carhar

I wondered where you were.

I'm fine, temp was back up. I'm not sure how accurate it is as one the cats brought in a live vole at 5am so we spent 15 mins trying to catch it. I had a couple more hours sleep then temped. 

I got a bfn on an ic hpt. I couldn't see anything after 2 mins as I was exhausted I couldn't be bothered to wait. Two hours later there was a big fat evap, lol. I really should have thrown it away! 

Let's hope your oh got plenty of rest last night! I hope you get a positive soon x


----------



## Carhar

It does look good! X


----------



## harri

But you're supposed to wait 3 mins!!!! :-O Lol
What colour was it? Definitely grey? 

Oh also why only 2 more months? Xxx


----------



## Carhar

Def an evap. It seems to have faded either that or I had extreme line eye earlier as I can barely see it let alone get a pic!

I have 2 more clomid cycles left before I need to go back to see my fs. Not sure what'll happen if I'm not pregnant by then??? X


----------



## harri

Poo - I hope you get a bfp tomorrow! I had a dream I was pregnant again - argh!!!

I'm not sure what happens next but I hope you don't have to find out! 

I've got an appointment for my camera in uterus thing - 27th July! I'm scared! Dh can't come with me because he'll be at work. I really don't want to go on my own. :-( I hope I get pregnant before then! I also think I could be on my period on 27th July :-( xx


----------



## Carhar

Thanks.

It could have been a preminition?! 

Could you reschedule to when he could come. My oh came for my hsg. Although I didn't need him it was nice to have him there x


----------



## harri

I think it's because we saw friends last night and they were splashing so it was in my head when I fell asleep ! 

He hasn't got any holidays left from work so it looks like I'm going it alone! Xx


----------



## Carhar

That's rubbish, but I'm sure you'll have your bfp before then x


----------



## harri

I hope we are both chatting on first trimester by then!  
X


----------



## Carhar

Lol, I'm pretty sure it won'tbe this cycle for me. I have no real symptoms. This morning I was really stuffy, it felt allergy related. It was probably because I had fussed one of the cats. I've had ov like twinges, but nothing else. 

I haven't had af cramps but I suspect clomid has lengthened by lp. I was hoping it wouldn't but I bet mine's 16 days, just to pee me off. That said I was irritable last week which I usually get a week before my af x


----------



## harri

Your tww is killing me, what dpo does af usually arrive? Can clomid do that? Thats not cool! When do you usually get your first af cramps? 

woohoo managed to persuade dh to have a quicky after buying new underwear today  woop! Lol

Xx


----------



## Carhar

Yay, hopefully you'll ov soon!

Just looked back don't think I had cramps til I started spotting last cycle :( 

Def not looking good for me. It's been a stressful few weeks at work so it's no big surprise. I'm thinking of trying to get a few days off work so I can get my follies tracked. I need to book it soon though before my diary fills up. 

I'm really sad but I was hoping for a Feb baby as it would mean I could stop work at Christmas and use my hols. I love my job. Honestly... X


----------



## Carhar

Sorry forgot to say I normally have a 12 day lp. Clomid can extend it usually between 1-3 days. It doesn't effect some women though. 

I think this has been the longest tww. 

I'm going to go back though the thread and check out symptoms. I think I need to start posts with cd, lol... Cd 28, 10 dpo for future ref! X


----------



## harri

Some people have no symptoms at all!!! 
I am also really sad thinking about I want to get pregnant and the maternity leave to fall over year end so I don't have to go through it for 2 years!! 

That's a goof idea! Cd16 and opk isnt getting darker :-( boo!!! I think I have 4 opos left! 

I reeeeally want to get a bfp soon, I don't want this camera inserted! :-( my mum said she will come with me though which is good. The only downside is if they ask if I'm ttc and I have to say yes then she will know! I don't like the pressure of people knowing!

My husband is out tonight and he just rang me to say his friend who was at our wedding 11 months ago has had a baby 2 weeks ago, we didn't even know they were expecting! They weren't trying either. I'm such a grump lol! Xxx


----------



## Carhar

I'm pleased your mum will be with you. You'll just have to swear her to secrecy, lol.

Your opks don't always fade in though, so hopefully you'll get a positive soon. 

I know someone at work announced a relatives pregnancy Friday. All I was dying to ask was how long had they been trying! Felt better of it though.

My temp has increased to an all time high. I was so hot last night I couldn't sleep, still really warm this morning. My OH thought it was cold, strange. It could just be the clomid.

I've had ov like twinges on the side I ov'd from on and off since yesterday.

Decided not to test til Tuesday, if I can hold out. I hate bfn and I don't have that many ic hpts left. I figure my af should catch me by then anyway x


----------



## harri

I think you're going to get a bfp! That is one gooood looking chart! 

I want you to test!!!!! I reeeeally hope you get your bfp, it's looking good for you!  

Xxx


----------



## Carhar

Thanks, I think tomorrow's temp will be a good indicator as it should fall back down if clomid hasn't lengthen my lp.

I really don't want to test as I know I'll just be disappointed! X


----------



## cj1990

Hey harri! Noticed this thread, clicked on your OV chart and noticed that we are on the same CD! I do not know when I ovulated because my opk tests did not arrive in the mail until just yesterday but im guessing it was cd 14 or 15. I am a pee on a stick addict so I test all the time haha. When do you plan to test (if your still TTC)?

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## harri

Oh my I'm so excited for you!!! 
I really hope you get your bfp and your predictions were right! 

My opk is still negative but ive had loads of ewcm this morning and I have cramps that are in the left one minute and right he next! I like to think it's my follies racing  xxx


----------



## harri

Hey cj1990! I haven't actually ovulated yet, my opks are still negative :-( 
So no testing for me anytime soon! X


----------



## Carhar

Lol, could it be twins?! 

It sounds like you're so close to oving. What is your normal lp? If it's 12 or 11 days then you could be back on track! 

I figure I've still got another cycle for my predictions as they both said conceive in June. It would be funny if they were right though x


----------



## harri

Lol no I'm not even oving yet! 13 days but last cycle it went down to 10 so who knows! I feel like I'm close though! 
Oh that's good! If your predictions are right I'm getting a reading too!!! 

I hate this limbo, anymore symptoms? I'm so nervous for you! Xxxxx


----------



## Carhar

Well, it's not looking good. Looks like I'm spotting. Sorry if too much info but I've got several tiny brown spots on my underwear. My cervix is really really dry. 

I think I could well be out. 

I don't understand as I thought clomid was meant to lengthen your lp??? X


----------



## harri

IMPLANTATION SPOTTING !!!??? Sorry, over excited lol! Do you usually get brown spotting before af or is it usually red? 

Xx


----------



## Carhar

It seems a bit late for it. I use to get dark brown discharge before my af when my cycles were really irregular. Last time it was watery red. This spotting is pale brown and tiny spots.

I've read that clomid can cause spotting. I'm just not convinced it's IB.

I should know on Tuesday either way x


----------



## harri

Did you have any cramps with it? 
Tuesday seems so far away lol! 
Well dh is going out this evening to meet his friends new baby and then go out to celebrate as he's back briefly from the marines which means no action for me tonight! 
I think we're going to aim for every other day until I get my positive opk! 
Xx


----------



## Carhar

I've had a few cramps today, but mainly ov like twinges.

I'm sure every other day is fine x


----------



## harri

Hey! How are you feeling today? I still havent ovulated :-( xxx


----------



## Carhar

I hope you ov soon x

No more spotting as such but starting to get brown tinged cm. My temp has dropped a bit so I'm sure my af will be here soon. Oh well! X


----------



## harri

Oh no!! I really hope af stays away! 

This is my opk this morning, darkest yet! I have 2 tests left and don't know if I should test again tonight? I feel like today is the day it turns positive because i feel really heavy today!!

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/7526e32e.jpg

Xxx


----------



## Carhar

I think it'll turn today, if not it'll be tomorrow x

I think my af is inevitable now, booooo! X


----------



## harri

Rubbish!!!! I wish our cycles were the same and we weren't st completely different points!

I think I will test this evening! Xx


----------



## Carhar

I know. At one point I think we had the same cycle.

Gl tonight x


----------



## harri

Hey! 

Really confused! :-( 

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/1363099a.jpg

Where has my line gone? I held my pee since 2:30pm! 
I didn't test yesterday evening because I couldn't hold it long enough. I feel really low, it was so strong this morning I was sure it was going to turn positive!

How are you today? 

Xx


----------



## Carhar

Could you have missed it? It looked really good!

Well, no af more pale brown cm but not in abundance. Did a test, bfn and came back fro netball and it had this evap... It's a bit of a screen tilter. 

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l632/Carhar/ae5bc060.jpg

OH thinks I've gone mad and it's barely a line, but you can see it IRL. 

Sure af in on her way as cm is a bit more watery - sorry tmi! 

I ope you feel better soon :hugs: xxx


----------



## Carhar

Sorry gone a bit cockney, meant to say hope x


----------



## harri

WOW to me that is a definite line with pink colour so I wouldn't call that an evap! 
Are you going to test again in the morning to see if it gets darker?

Are you sure, wouldn't you dry up if AF was on her way? Sorry lol 
I have my fingers crossed so tightly for you!!!!!

I'm hoping I missed it as there was 36 hours between my tests. Xxx


----------



## harri

Post it in the Pregnancy test forum and see what ppl think! xx


----------



## Carhar

I think you're right and you just missed the surge on you opks. Are you going to temp?

It's def an evap it wasn't there at 6.20pm, but it was at 9pm when I got back from Netball. 

I can get watery blood before my af. It's not quite the same as usual, but I think it's coming. That said I have had a couple of light-headed moments today x


----------



## harri

Test again tomorrow! I have been temping anyway lol I can't help myself. 
I am staying positive for you!!! :-D 

xxxxx


----------



## Carhar

Thanks, but I'm positive I'll have my af by the morning x


----------



## Carhar

So no af, cm seems to have dried up. Sorry if tmi. 

I did a test, thought I could see something but it wouldn't photograph. It's probably just the antibody strip. TBH my temp has dropped and it has happened before so think af is on her way. Clomid has probably just lengthen lp by a day or two. 

How are you today? Have your temps increased? X


----------



## Carhar

Okay, just had a couple of bad cramps and low and behold the witch has got me.

The hpt has also turned into the same evap as yesterday x


----------



## harri

Oh noooo!!! :-( that evap was awful!!!! 
Stay positive, you still have another shot at June! 

I hope you're OK!!!

I've had a huge temp dip today so I think today could be O day! Dtd last night which I though was well timed especially as we missed the night before it should have a high sperm count in that bd lol

Obviously we will try and dtd tonight and tomorrow too! I'm feeling really heavy today and have twinges so hopefully it will happen soon!


----------



## Carhar

Yay for you.

I'm not particularly upset as it means clomid works and I've only had 4 viable cycles. I start clomid cd2-6 this cycle so o should ov earlier x


----------



## Carhar

I've just thought of another reason to be pleased. I'm going to see take that in July. We've been planning a boozy picnic forever, so I don't have to think up a lame excuse. Yay for my bfn this cycle! X


----------



## harri

That's a good way to look at it! Plus with clomid you don't have to wait very long to try again! 

We've decided that if I get a BFN this cycle I am having a cycle off from Charting and OPKing (until I get back from hols which is CD20ish) because it will be too hard to do whilst in Spain with different waking times and my brother and his girlfriend being there too. 


It's my 4th Cycle too! 

I have tonnes of EWCM today and cramps on my right side, really hoping I'm ovulating! 

xx


----------



## Carhar

Well I hope this is your cycle, but I suspect that a cycle of not charting would help.

If I get my follies tracked and ov is confirmed I don't really see the point in temping this cycle. I also want to try softcups, but I have no idea how many to buy as you can only get either 6 of 24 packs! 6 seems too few but 24 seems way too many x


----------



## harri

I think it would help too! If I don't get my BFP this cycle I am going to completely CHILL OUT!!! I think the most stressful part is making sure you cover all bases and confirming Ov. I can handle the TWW better now, even if I do symptom spot lol

No there wouldn't be any need to temp - it might help you relax! 

The only thing that worries me about softcups is the pouch bit is quite big so i would worry it would hold the sperm and keep it away from the cervix as it would slip to the bottom of the pouch rather than up by the cervix if you get me?

xxxx


----------



## Carhar

Yeah, good point although I've read a few good things about them. May be I'll give them a miss this cycle. 

I just feel we need to do something different. 

I think I'll temp for a few days to get ov on ff, then stop temping for the rest of the cycle. 

Your temps are looking good. Reckon you ov yesterday or today x


----------



## harri

I know what you mean I've been thinking of what to do differently!! I'm stopping my intake of caffeine completely! 

I hope so! I had cramps yday and loads of ewcm! 
I got panicked this morning when it didn't rise as much as I thought so I took a clearblue opk I bought this morning £20 ppffttt!!! 

This is what it looked like at about 5 minutes 

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/0948b436.jpg

But then it dried like this:

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/59c5039b.jpg

But it says to read at 3 mins. I don't know what to think! 

Xxx


----------



## harri

I think its the dye running as it was 2 hours later and it was in my handbag (at work lol) so it won't have been sat upright the whole time! Xx


----------



## Carhar

My cb opks were positive or close to like that. They rarely get really dark. £20 is a lot of money for it, how many did you get? 

First clomid tonight X


----------



## harri

7 and a hpt! Gl with the clomid! Xx


----------



## Carhar

Thanks.

That seems alot for the non digis! I hope your temp increased x


----------



## harri

My temp hasn't increased :( gutted! This means I have to do it all again, I have 5 opks left :(

It also means AF will arrive whilst I'm in Spain! :(

Xx


----------



## Carhar

How rubbish. I hate opks! I would suggest you try cb digis next cycle. 

Hopefully your af won't show whilst you're on your hols! 

No nasty clomid side effects as yet X


----------



## Carhar

Just a thought but may be you should stop temping and opking now and let whatever happens, happen. That way you'll be less stressed and you can enjoy your holiday? X


----------



## harri

Well we've decided to stop temping and everything next cycle, ive just ordered some cb digis! 
I just want to confirm O so I know when to expect AF whilst I'm away! Although maybe I shouldn't hmmmm I dont know! Xx


----------



## Carhar

Yay for cb digi they're like the cbfm. Much better than trying to guess.

Only you can decide what to do. If it's stressing you out stop opking and temping. If you're not stressed then just carry on. That's my recommendation anyway x


----------



## harri

I feel OK, I don't really care right now. I feel horrendous, I have been cramping for 2 days and I just want to know if there is any point in me TTC or if I can conceive or not. 

My body just seems to be sending me on a wild goose chase but I guess you know how that feels with your previous irregular cycles. 

I'm so emotional today and I don't even know why. I haven't Ovulated, so what? Surely that means more chances to BD therefore better chance at being PG. LOL

I have fallen out with DH simply because I am a bitch today! eeek! xxx


----------



## Carhar

Yep, completely know how you feel. It's a roller coaster... hope, frustration, depression, anger and finishing with I don't give a shite anymore. 

You ovulate just a little irregularly at the mo. There's no glaringly obvious reason why you can't conceive. Most couples take 6-12 months. It will happen for you x


----------



## harri

I feel like it will happen for me and I'm in no real rush, I think I'm just going through the motions! 

:)

Feel better now I had a rant lol thanks! 

How are you feeling? Xx


----------



## Carhar

How are you you getting on?

No side effects from the clomid yet. I'm a bit worried it won't work this cycle as I still have my af and last cycle it stopped it pretty quickly x


----------



## harri

Well I didn't temp this morning as I've been throwing up since I woke up! :(
I think I've got food poisoning! Ergh! 

I'm sure it will work for you :) it has to, you need a June conception :)

Xx


----------



## Carhar

Oh no! I hope you feel better today x


----------



## harri

I'm fine today but I've been unable to temp for 2 days and went 48 hours without an opk lol! 
It's still fairly dark today - not positive though! I have started getting more cm since yday so I think I didn't miss the opk as I usually get it after cm! 

Xxx


----------



## Carhar

Hope you've had your positive opk. 

Finished clomid. Yeasterday I was exhausted by 6pm, I could barely move. I think it's a clomid side effect x


----------



## harri

Oh no! Hope your ok! 

Totally realised why I haven't ovulated yet, I'm waiting for you :) lol
My opk is still quite dark but not positive and I had a pre ov temp this am! I am pleased though, I was scared I missed the egg whilst I was sick! Xx


----------



## Carhar

Lol, well I'm catch you up slowly. Hopefully we'll share a couple of days in the tww.

It sounds as if you'll ov tomorrow then, fx x


----------



## harri

What day do you think you'll ov? Xx


----------



## Carhar

I ov'd cd18 last cycle, but I started taking it a day earlier and you are more susceptible the second cycle so I hope no later than cd16. They do do say you should ov around cd13 x


----------



## harri

In 6 days then hopefully!!!! I think we'll be closer together than we think! Xxx


----------



## Carhar

I hope so! I've booked my follie tracking for next Monday, but I hope I'll have already ov'd! It'll be cd14 X


----------



## harri

Wow, don't the cycles come round really quickly!!! 

I'm having LOADS of twinges in my right side today , I really hope it means I'm gearing up to ov!! Xxx


----------



## Carhar

Yay. I know they seem to fly by when you actually ovulate! X


----------



## Carhar

Weird my af stopped yesterday, but this afternoon had a bit of ewcm, tinged with a tiny bit of blood, but more clear than anything. Sorry if tmi! 

Hopefully it's a good thing. I think I need to get bding soon as it could be a very short cycle! X


----------



## harri

That sounds really promising! I say jump on your oh tonight lol!!!!! 

:) xxx


----------



## Carhar

Did a ic opk and it was still quite light. I've probably got at least a week yet x


----------



## harri

Plenty of time for your lining to thicken then!

I am hoping I ovulate within the week but towards the end of the week so I have half my tww in Spain! And I can test on our wedding Anniversary :) 

X


----------



## Carhar

That would be good. A perfect relaxing tww. The egg has to stick then! X

My cbfm hasn't asked for a stick yet. I really thought it would want one today. Oh well x


----------



## Carhar

I got to use my cbfm today, but it was only low fertility :(


----------



## harri

Boooo! :( I'm not any nearer either :( xxx


----------



## Carhar

That's rubbish :( 

Hopefully you ov just before your hols x


----------



## harri

Yeah I'm hoping so, then I'll get a chilled tww!!! Xx


----------



## Carhar

Sounds like a good idea. Fx for your sunny, chilled tww x

I don't mean to sound negative, but I'm starting to think that I won't ov this cycle. I have a feeling that I only ov'd last cycle because I would have naturally. I suppose I'll just have to wait and see x


----------



## harri

Oh hun I so know how you feel! I feel like I'm never going to ovulate :(

We're both in limbo! I've been off BC for 12 months now, I think I am going to ask to see a fertility specialist (probably told no) if the camera comes back with nothing! xxx


----------



## Carhar

I def think that you should go to the fs even if it's to get the standard tests. I'm sure it's just nature taking her merry time, but it's nice to have reassurance.

It seems when you're ill you cycles get out of whack. My tip is to stop being ill, lol. I'm so helpful x


----------



## harri

:haha: that's well helpful!!!!! 

I will try my hardest to stop getting ill, I think I need a healthier diet to be fair! xx


----------



## harri

Hey! Can you have a quick look at my chart? Do you think that rise is big enough to be ov? We shall see in 2 days I guess! Xxx


----------



## Carhar

Looks really promising. You should be able to tell tomorrow.

Still a low on the cbfm this morning x


----------



## harri

:( I didn't ovulate! How are you doing?


----------



## Carhar

Rubbish!

I think I may have to abandon this cycle as I'm cd12 and not even a high on the cbfm. It's weird as my bbs are sore and I'm getting twinges. I suppose I'll just have to see what Monday brings. 

Looks like this cycle is not going very well for either of us. I think I can safely say the psychic predictions were wrong, lol.

When are you on holiday? X


----------



## harri

This is just awful ! :( I feel the same as you with twinges etc but no ovulation! It's officially shit! 

I fly at 7am thurs morning! Thank god!!!! Xxx


----------



## Carhar

I bet you can't wait. Hopefully you'll ov on holiday and you'll come back with more than a tan x


----------



## harri

I hope I ovulate in the next few days so in 15 days I can test on our first wedding anniversary! Or that I ov on our anniversary! :) 

Xxx


----------



## Carhar

That'll be good.

I would really of liked a bfp this cycle as March would be our 10 year anniversary. It would have been perfect timing. My OH keeps telling me I'm so negative as I just can't see me ever getting my bfp. I suppose it's my way on not getting my hopes up x


----------



## harri

That would be So perfect!!!!!! 

I'm exactly the same!!!! DH says I talk like I've written myself off! Lol although he was a little down today, we counted 16 pregnant women when out shopping! 

Xxx


----------



## Carhar

We saw loads of tiny newborns and a few pregnant women in Tesco's yesterday. I think there's a baby boom! 

I finally got a high on the cbfm this morning. Hopefully it's a good sign.

How are you today? X


----------



## harri

Wooohooo for the high! Yay!!!

I got this opk today after no second line yesterday so I'm hoping I get a positive in a few days 

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/8a93566f.jpg

Xx


----------



## Carhar

Looks just like my ic opk did last night.

Yay for both of us! X


----------



## harri

Wooohoooo :) I told you I was waiting for you :) x


----------



## Carhar

Lol, we both just need to ov. Fx it's soon x


----------



## harri

Yes fx'd! I hope my doc decides to take action and doesn't just fob me off with excuses! Xxx


----------



## Carhar

It's not normal to have such irregular cycles, so it'll be good to get some answers. I def think you should say you've been trying since you came off the bcp. I did something similar.

I was only saying to my OH yesterday if I hadn't of said we'd been actively ttc sooner than we did I would have to wait 9 months to be in the position we are in now. Although I hope you won't need to as fx you'll get your bfp this cycle x


----------



## harri

I think that's definitely what I'll do! Otherwise I'll be in the same position in 6 months!!! Xxx


----------



## Carhar

Yay, just looked at your chart! Looks like your going to ov today! X


----------



## harri

Woohoo! This was my opk last night, it was negative this morning though - Is that normal to have just half a day surge? 

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/356b3f3d.jpg

How's yours going? Xx


----------



## Carhar

Yay, you've ov'd just in time for your hold. Mine cbfm stick looked really light this morning. 

Just got back from my scan and the largest follie is only 9mm. I had a feeling that I only ov'd last cycle cos I would've naturally. I'm going back on Wednesday to see if they've miraculously grown. If not going to ask to ditch the cycle and try 100mg clomid instead x


----------



## harri

Oh poo! It sounds like you definitely need the higher dose! Will they let you abandon the cycle? 

I had EWCM hanging out when I went the loo (I know this is waaay tmi but I need to share lol) it was tinged with red. What does this mean? I haven't had any ov cramps yet. Hmm! 

Xx


----------



## Carhar

Oh wow, you've had ovulation bleed. Sounds like a good strong ov. Fx for you that this is your cycle.

I'm not sure, but my fs did say that he'd up my dose if it didn't work x


----------



## harri

Oh I never even knew you could get ov bleed! Cramps left side now.

Oh that's good, your fs sounds decent!!!! Xx


----------



## Carhar

Well that's what he said so just need to see what happens if my follies don't grow.

Twins! Lol x


----------



## harri

Fx'd they will!!!!

Do you think my chart looks ok? Xx


----------



## Carhar

Looks promising you just need another couple of increases.

You must be really excited about your holiday x


----------



## harri

I can't wait now, just hope I get my temp increases so I can relax on holiday! X


----------



## harri

I didn't ovulate and I'm crying! My doctor won't help either xxx


----------



## Carhar

Aww Harri :hugs:

I know exactly how you feel x


----------



## harri

I just don't know where to go from here.... 

I keep telling myself it could be a fallback rise but I just know it isn't! X


----------



## Carhar

What did your dr say? You could be having an annovulatory cycle. 

I'm having a crap day too. No growth in my follies, so looks like clomid hasn't worked. Tried calling my my fs' secretary and she's on leave until 14 July. I'm just in limbo right now. I feel like giving up, I'm just so tired of the stress. Even my OH said yesterday that my heart didn't seemed to be in it anymore. It's so hard when you don't even ov with meds! 

Sorry for the rant when you're having a crap time x


----------



## harri

He said I don't have fertility problems it's just that I have irregular cycles so I need to give it more time! Ergh! 

I really feel for you! :( everything seems to take so long too! I have to wait until the end of next month for my camera procedure! This sucks! 

Dont you think if we had regular 29 day cycles and could 'try' every month we'd be happy for it to take longer because at least we'd know we were working! Xxx


----------



## Carhar

Definitely, I'm sure I'd feel less like I want to give up. This really does suck x


----------



## harri

I hope things get better for you whilst I'm away! Speak in a few weeks! 
Having LOTS of twinges today, hope I am not Oing - haven't dtd since Monday as I've been feeling like crap!!! X


----------



## Carhar

I hope you have a fantastic holiday x


----------



## harri

I'm back!!!

YAY I see you are 5dpo! That's great!!!!!! :) 
How are you feeling?

CD50 and I still haven't ovulated - not really sure what to do!

xxxx


----------



## harri

Update: I've ordered soy for next cycle and Dong Quai which should sort my low LH levels out as they're never as dark as they were 4 months ago any more. 

How've you been? xxx


----------



## Carhar

Yay, I'm so excited your back! How was your holiday? I hope you had a fantastic time.

I'm sorry about your cycle. It seems really screwed up. Are you going to see if your dr will give you something to bring on your af?

Soy worked well for me, I took the ones from Tesco.

I called my fs as I hadn't ov'd and had tiny follies on cd15. I left a message asking for an increased clomid dose and norethinsterone to bring on my af. He took ages to get back to me he was really strange and didn't want to up the dose without a full cycle of follie tracking. I explained I couldn't as I worked but he refused to increase the dose without it. Randomly he agreed if I accepted the risk of multiples. 

I got the prescription and ov'd around the same time. Didn't bd much though, but stil in with a chance ;)

I'm so pleased your back! X


----------



## harri

Oh my holiday was so good thanks! Our 1 year anniversary was great too! So romantic!

No my doc won't do anything for another 6 months but I have the camera thing in 12 days! Hopefully I'll get some answers! I think it's just hormone levels! The doc says he'll do cd21 bloods next time! 

Oh that's great so did you bring on af first then and start again? Multiples sounds good!!!! Lol !

Xx


----------



## harri

Any ideas how I can bring on af without a prescription ? Also I've had 5 days of RED ewcm!!!! Gross!!!! X


----------



## Carhar

No didn't need to as I ov'd cd27.

Ooh I forgot about your anniversary, I'm glad you had a good time.

That's weird I've never heard of red ewcm. No idea how to bring on your af. Many something like progesterone?! X


----------



## harri

This is doing my tree in lol....

This is my opk, it just doesn't seem to get darker!

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/d95712e2.jpg

X


----------



## Carhar

How long has it been like that? Have you done a hpt?

It looks so close to positive. Have you got any cb smileys? 

Xxx


----------



## Carhar

Just looked at your chart. Could you have ov'd last week?


----------



## harri

It has been that dark since Saturday. I haven't done a HPT as my temps are low. 
I have CB smilies but last time I had this line I got a negative so don't want to waste them! I have 4 left! x


----------



## Carhar

I had a similar line on my ic opk this cycle and got a positive on my cbfm in the morning (the line was almost twice as dark as the test line). It was also confirmed with a cb smiley.

I hate ic's they're so hard to decipher, but it seems strange that your temps shot up last week.

I hope you ov soon x


----------



## harri

Do you think I should use a smiley? 

Which day do you think i could have possibly Ov'd? I don't think I have but I enjoy trying to make my eyes see it!


----------



## harri

No smile for me! lol I actually had 5 so I don't mind using one!


----------



## Carhar

I think you ov'd cd45. It makes sense with the opk and temps. Not sure why your opk's so dark still though. If you did ov we'll both be 5dpo. 

You could try a smiley with fmu tomorrow x


----------



## Carhar

How dark is the line? It should give you an idea x


----------



## harri

it wasn't dark! boooo!!! x


----------



## harri

Carhar said:


> I think you ov'd cd45. It makes sense with the opk and temps. Not sure why your opk's so dark still though. If you did ov we'll both be 5dpo.
> 
> You could try a smiley with fmu tomorrow x

My temps have been quite low the past few days though so I think I tried to Ov and it didn't quite happen! x


----------



## Carhar

Keep temping if there's an Inc you could have x


----------



## harri

I will keep temping but I'm not going to get my hopes up! xx


----------



## Carhar

How are your temps and opk today? X


----------



## harri

Haven't used an opk yet but my temp was the same today! Still have pink when I wipe gross I know! How are you today? X


----------



## harri

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/eb2a3370.jpg

How far off do you think I am on the smileys? What are yours usually like before they go positive? My ic opk looks positive to me :( so confusing! Xx


----------



## Carhar

So close. Love your new avatar.

Def think you'll ov in the next couple of days x


----------



## harri

Do you think the chances of getting a smiley tomorrow are good? 
I need to get some action in tonight! We've been doing every other day so today is sex day lol! The avatar is a pic from spain :) Xx


----------



## Carhar

Think you'll get a smiley tomorrow if not Monday. Yay!

I think you must have just skipped and af last cycle x


----------



## harri

Yeah I think you're right!!! I hope you're right :) 
any symptoms?
Xx


----------



## Carhar

Not really usual sore bbs and tiredness. I had heartburn yesterday and a sharp stabbing pain, but it could have been anything x


----------



## harri

I really hope you have caught it!!!!!!!!! X


----------



## Carhar

Thanks x

Did you get a smiley today? 

I'm not sure what has gotten in to my OH. Yesterday he suggested whilst out shopping we go look at baby bits, I didn't want to. Then in the evening he asked if I could tell him before I test on cd14 if my af hadn't arrived. He's never normally bothered, I just test then tell him. I think he's taken over my obsession! X


----------



## harri

I haven't tested yet! I will probably test in an hour! 

Aww bless! Thats so sweet! Your chart is looking nice! XXxx


----------



## Carhar

I'm excited, let me know! 

My chart looks similar to December's cycle so I'm not holding out much hope x


----------



## harri

You are still fairly early so you could implant and go triphasic yet! Stay positive lol xxx


----------



## harri

Well my opk didn't even have a second line today! I have no spotting just ewcm! Arghhh! X


----------



## Carhar

That makes no sense?! The lines were so dark. Did you do a cb smiley?

I'm sorry that your body is messing you about :hugs: xxxx


----------



## harri

I know it doesn't!!!! I didn't use a smilie as saw no point in it! :( x


----------



## Carhar

Could it have been a dodgy ic opk?

You should try again tomorrow with a cb smiley using fmu x


----------



## harri

I will do! Xx


----------



## Carhar

Fx for you x


----------



## harri

I decided to do some research. I think I could have missed my surge:

Here's my OPK from Friday 6pm
https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/d95712e2.jpg
Here's my OPK from Saturday 5pm
https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/eb2a3370.jpg

Here are other Positive CB Smilies (I think my line is similar)
https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/3716776442_ae108772b1_o.jpg
https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/fa87dcc5.jpg

What do you think? xx


----------



## Carhar

You could have. It depends how long your surge is. I usually get smiles for 2-3 days but I suppose everyone is different x


----------



## harri

If I don't have a dramatic temp rise tomorrow I am going to bring my period on with norethisterone (prescribed to bring AF last time - I have 7 days left). Then I am going to start soy and hopefully ovulate before cd25 :) xx


----------



## Carhar

I hope you get your temp rise. I've used norethisterone, it's quicker than provera x


----------



## harri

How long did you take it for? 

I have LOTS of ewcm today and LOTS of cramps so I might hold of on the norethisterone for a few days! How are you doing? X


----------



## harri

Your chart is impressive btw!!! X


----------



## Carhar

I took it 3 times a day for 5 day and got my af 4 days after finishing it.

You should def hold off if you're getting cramping and ewcm.

I've had a big temp drop this morning so hope it recovers as it's way too early for my af. Had a tiny bit of browny-pinky tinged cm yesterday. It only happened once so now think that I imagined it! Xx


----------



## harri

That is so implantation!!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Carhar

It was such a tiny amount, that I don't want to get my hopes up. I just don't know! X


----------



## harri

But it's perfect timing! Xx


----------



## Carhar

Well it would be an April fools baby, lol x


----------



## harri

That would be so good!!!! X


----------



## Carhar

I had another bit of brown tinged cm. I think it could be the start of af spotting.

I did have a weird pins and needles sensation, almost stabbing pain in one of my bbs earlier. Not had anything like it before.

Have you still got ewcm? X


----------



## harri

when are you going to test?

Yep lots of EWCM, no positive opk today. xx


----------



## Carhar

Sunday if my af hasn't arrived.

I hope you get a positive soon. I think your body's determined that we won't have similar cycles! X


----------



## harri

Lol I know!!! I've decided if I have not ovulated by Saturday i will start the norethisterone xx


----------



## Carhar

Any change today? X


----------



## harri

Ewcm again, and a 0.1 increase, my body feels as though it's gearing up to ovulate! How about you? Xx


----------



## Carhar

No real change had the pins and needles sensation again last night. I just feel exhausted today. 

I really hope you ov soon x


----------



## harri

I think you had implantation yesterday - temp drop, spotting and now pins and needles xxx


----------



## Carhar

Well, I'm sure my af is coming. Don't know if it's just me but I always can smell it a couple of days before it arrives. I know I'm a weirdo!

I think a lot of the symptom spotting is just on my head, lol x


----------



## Carhar

I should add that I do have at least one shower a day, lol x


----------



## harri

Lol :rofl: I know what you mean!!! I can 'smell' mine on the way too xxx


----------



## Carhar

Ooh so it's not just me then.

One of my parents dogs (she was put so sleep whilst you were on hols) use to sniff my crotch area whenever I had my af. She was a nightmare. Still miss her tho x


----------



## harri

Omg that's quite funny lol!!!!! X


----------



## harri

Today's OPK:
https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/6dab723a.jpg


----------



## harri

I took some soy last night after doing some research! A lot of people have taken higher doses of soy during a long anovulatory cycle and ovulated straight after taking it! 
How are you feeling today? Any sign of AF? X


----------



## Carhar

Gl with the soy. It gave me one of the darkest opk. Looks like your opk is getting there.

No real symptoms today. Had sore ovaries and some v mild cramping. This cycle has been different, but I still think my af is on her way x


----------



## harri

:test:


----------



## Carhar

Lol, it's taking every ounce of self control not to. I was going to test Sunday, but might test Saturday x


----------



## harri

Or you could just test now? :rofl:


----------



## Carhar

You're mean! I'm out tonight, so I'm not going to get a chance. I might as well wait until Saturday! Xxx


----------



## harri

Tomorrow fmu!!!!!!!!! Go on :)


----------



## Carhar

Arghhh you really are mean!


----------



## harri

Haha I'm sorry I take it all back! X


----------



## Carhar

Lol.

I had a temp drop this morning. The only bit of hope I have is that I haven't had my usual poorly stomach which I get without fail before my af. I've also got really bad heartburn thins morning.

Any change with you opks or temp? X


----------



## harri

That's hardly a temp drop, you're still way above the coverline!
When are you testing? You have some amazing will power!

No change from me! I have a water infection though, ouch! X


----------



## Carhar

I was going to test Sunday, but if i can't hold out I might test Tomorrow lunch time if my af hasn't arrived.

I'm sorry about your water infection. I hope it goes quickly x


----------



## harri

You have some amazing willpower.


----------



## Carhar

Err... This is where I should confess I did an opk at 8dpo and it was negative with a barely viable line.

My oh thought I'd done a hpt and looked crushed that I hadn't told him. I felt awful. I def can't test without letting him know and if he realized how often I usually test he'd think I was psycho, lol x


----------



## harri

Awww the poor guy, not your fault though, he didn't specify any test whatsoever did he? Lol xxx


----------



## Carhar

Lol, good point.

Felt urgh today. I've got a stye and a mouth ulcer. I also had heartburn most of the day, thankfully it has gone now.

How are you feeling? X


----------



## Carhar

Urgh the heartburn is back with a vengeance! I spoke to early x


----------



## Carhar

Brown tinged cm, booooo. My af is on her way!

I hope your opk is getting darker xxx


----------



## harri

Booo to AF! :hugs:

I've been throwing up all day :( think I have a bug! So I haven't taken soy today or used an opk! :( x


----------



## Carhar

Oh no! I hope you feel better soon.

My brown cm has gone and my temp is still high?! Perhaps my af is just taking her time as I'm getting a few cramps now x


----------



## harri

Oooo your chart looks great!!! Would you be 1 day late tomorrow or due af? Xx


----------



## Carhar

I need your help my af still hasn't arrived and yep I'm a day late. I did an ic hpt test and I got a v faint line within 5 mins. 

You know I've had evaps in the past, so evap or bfp? I think evap as it's a bit of a screen tilter! 

The photo was taken at about 6-7 mins xxx

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l632/Carhar/aa0ca67a.jpg


----------



## harri

Thats not even a screen tilter I can see it on my phone!!!! I think you have a bfp there!!!! Test again! FRER! x


----------



## Carhar

My oh could see it easily, but it looked a bit like a shadow not unlike my prev evaps. It's a really sensitive test so I doubt a frer will work.

Arghhh, I don't know what to do! I don't want to waste a frer so might hold out. I'd be more excited if I hadn't had loads of evaps and clomid can lengthen lp.

Are you feeling better today? X


----------



## harri

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/c8a247cc.jpg

I tried to tweak ! Xx


----------



## Carhar

Aww thanks. It's darker now it's dry xxx


----------



## harri

I'd say test again with an ic this afternoon, I've heard a lot of people get bfns in the am and bfps in the afternoon - it could give you a better line? If OH can see it that's amazing, they can never see anything!!! Lol! Xx


----------



## Carhar

Lol I know. I might try later, but my wee can be really weak sorry way tmi! I'll try and hold it in for a good five hours if I can x


----------



## harri

Lol!! Just don't have a drink :) real healthy advice haha!

Here's my opk from this morning, it was negative last night 

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/968896dc.jpg

Xxx


----------



## Carhar

Looks positive to me!

Whoop whoop, get bding! Xxx


----------



## harri

I'm gonna test again this afternoon with my last cb smiley. Bless DH, I asked him to check it for me as he wants to be more involved - he shouted 'WE'VE GOT A MATCH, THE LINES MATCH!' 

Xx


----------



## Carhar

:rofl:

How funny!!! I wonder what he'll do when he sees a smiley! I'd bet money that you'll have one today.

My OH look was doing how far away from the test he could see the line, lol. Turns out it wasn't that far x


----------



## Carhar

You were right x

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l632/Carhar/4d5fa52e.jpg


----------



## harri

OH MY GOD, OH MY GOD I AM SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!!!!! 
YAY!!!! I bet you're so excited!!!!!!

Your going to have a baby! Yay!!!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Carhar

I'm so nervous! In true fashion I've already ordered a book about what to expect. A bit premature.

My OH looked terrified when I told him, lol.

Fx we'll be bump buddies this cycle xxx


----------



## harri

Amazing! So tell me.....

What days did you bd? How long did you have your legs in the air? I want deeetails lol x


----------



## Carhar

Lol, we only dtd two days before ov and the day before ov. I did raise my hips both times. I think the other times were too early. I'm sure it was the day before ov as my libido was sky high. Sorry tmi!

It was also the first time I had a normal length cycle for 3 cycles in a row. 

All I took was multi vits and Folic acid. I did eat loads of melon in my tww! Totally addicted. 

I think it was clomid but my cbfm really helped as I ov'd late x


----------



## harri

Wow amazing details - I'm going to follow your steps :) 

Thanks :) 

How are you feeling then? Do you 'feel pregnant' like they all say? Xx


----------



## Carhar

Ooh I forgot it was also the first cycle I put conceive plus on my cervix every other cycle I've just put it on my OH. No sure if ot made a difference. 

No, don't feel pregnant, but I have been exhausted and I suppose there has been a few signs. 

I forgot to aak did you get the smiley? Xxx


----------



## harri

Wow how did you manage that? Manually? Lol
I'll give it a try! 

Nope no smiley for me it went negative in the afternoon, I think because I took my last day of soy so hopefully it will happen in a few days!! Xxx


----------



## Carhar

Yep, manually and it wasn't easy I can tell you! You have to get in all sorts of positions, lol.

I hope this is it for you c


----------



## harri

Thanks! :) xx


----------



## Carhar

Feeling blurgh. Cramping like my af is trying to start.

Hope you get a nice temp increase to confirm ovulation soon x


----------



## harri

Aww I hope the cramping goes away soon!! :hugs: 

No pos opk today but EWCM and cramps - think my eggs are getting ready! X


----------



## harri

P.s. Love your siggy, updated mine too!!


----------



## Carhar

Yay! I really want to be bump buddies so badly! X


----------



## harri

It will happen :) 

Even if we are bump buddies for only a day lol
I am feeling positive, a family friend owns a herbal remedy store so I'm going to go see her! :) xx


----------



## Carhar

Of course it will happen, but I want everything yesterday!

Someone on here is using fertilitea x


----------



## harri

I think I might get a reading to have something to aim for :) x


----------



## Carhar

They are fun and I suppose mine weren't miles out.

Did another cheap hpt and it's still really faint also did a ic opk and it's the same. I started to panic a bit. I think I might just throw them out x


----------



## harri

Don't panic I'm sure you'll be fine!! Has it sunk in yet? Xx


----------



## harri

Have you booked in at the doctors? Xx


----------



## Carhar

Kind of sinking in still, can't believe it really.

Called doctor's but I need to go in and pick up a pack. The first question I was asked was whether I wanted to keep it. I almost said 'do you realize how long this took?'.

How are you today? X


----------



## harri

Oh my god! That's awful!!! 

I'm fine thanks, really nervous about tomorrow's camera thingy!! Xx


----------



## Carhar

Gl tomorrow, what time is it?

I'll def have my fx for you x


----------



## harri

It's at 4pm! I'll update you as soon as I'm out! Xx


----------



## Carhar

Started to bleed, not looking good x


----------



## harri

Don't worry. My mum and my sister bled every month with all their pregnancies! Maybe call the out of ours docs to get the all clear X


----------



## Carhar

Thanks, just getting myself upset. Ridiculous as it's only been 2 days x


----------



## harri

I totally get you, I would feel the same! I would call the out of ours to be checked over if I was you! Just give you piece of mind! X


----------



## Carhar

Going to call the midwife in the morning.

I've stopped bleeding for the moment x


----------



## harri

Thank god, its probably just eggy burrowing further!! X


----------



## Carhar

I've started bleeding heavily now and my symptoms have gone.

I hope you have a better day and the results are really positive! Xxx


----------



## harri

Oh Hun I am so so sorry :( you know I'm here for you! :hugs: :hugs: 

Please go and get checked over! :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Carhar

Thanks.

Really confused as heartburn is back with a vengeance. Tried to call the midwife but she's on annual leave for a couple of weeks. Not sure what to do :shrug:

Will probably do another test if it's negative might start straight back with clomid this cycle x


----------



## harri

I think you should call the doctor now and they should send you straight to the hospital for an ultrasound (the same thing happened to my best friend last year).

Has the bleeding stopped? 

Please call the doctor. Just tell them your 4 and a half weeks pregnant and you're bleeding heavily and they will refer you straight away! I have my fx'd for you Xxx


----------



## Carhar

I've left a message for the nurse but I'm 3hrs from home as I have meetings all day.

No bleeding like I'm on my period. No clots yet so hopefully it's a good thing x


----------



## harri

Can you not cancel your meetings and go home? I wish there was something I could do! 
:( 

Fingers crossed your just someone who still gets a period x


----------



## Carhar

You're helping just being there x

My last meeting is at 2pm for an hour.

Realistically I could get to the doctors if I left at 3pm. It is a nightmare, I wish I had no work ethic! Hopefully I'll get the call before by first interview ironically with a maternity nurse at 11am x


----------



## Carhar

Spoke to soon I've started getting clots like tissue x


----------



## harri

Oh sweetie I'm so so sorry :( :hugs: 

I hope it's a false alarm! I know what you mean about work ethic, I can't ever bring myself to have a day off sick! X


----------



## Carhar

Going to the early pregnancy clinic tomorrow morning now.

Thinking of you at mo. I hope it's going well! Xxx


----------



## harri

How are you feeling now? :hugs: 

It was fine, they didn't end up doing the camera thing. :) xx


----------



## Carhar

Yay, that's great news.

I'm okay. Had to call my manager and explain that I wouldn't be in tomorrow. I decided honesty was the best policy and she was really supportive.

My hormones are over the place. I still keep hoping it'll be okay, but I know despite a still positive hpt and pregnancy symptoms I've miscarried. 

I'm in two minds about trying again immediately as this not so nice side of ttc is draining xxx


----------



## harri

Yeah they still think I could have pcos or endo but want to check my hormones first and see how the swabs come back.
Got to go back in 3 months.

Glad you're not going in to work tomorrow! I hope it all works out and it's just settling down. Is your hpt still dark? I have my fx'd so tight for you! Xx


----------



## Carhar

Hopefully you won't need to go back.

I did a frer in Tesco with an 1 1/2 hrs worth of weak wee. I only just managed to soak the end and it was the same as Sunday's test. I suppose it should have been darker but thought it would be a lot lighter than it was.

My baby book turned up today, bloody typical.

Hopefully soon I'll be able to see the irony in the fact I can go months with out a period. I get pregnant once and it shows up. 

My OH has been great, he was really upset this morning. If anything it's made us even closer xxx


----------



## harri

with FMU it would have been darker then, I wouldn't lose hope yet :hugs:

I'm so glad your OH is being great, I've heard lots about men just closing up and not being supportive.

xxx


----------



## Carhar

Thanks for all your support I really appreciate it :flower:

My appointments at 9am so will let you know what happens. I suspect I'll have to go back Friday and Monday if they're checking beta levels as it's too early for a sonogram x


----------



## harri

Anytime!!!!!! :)

I'll be thinking of you!

I think I'm gearing up to Ovulate, I think Soy may be working. xxx


----------



## Carhar

Yay, I'm really pleased! Hopefully this will be it for you x


----------



## harri

I highly doubt it, I see myself being in the same position this time next year. 

xx


----------



## Carhar

Aww, don't think like that. I could never see myself getting a positive hpt and it happened! The next goal is a positive and sustaining a pregnancy!

It will happen for you too, I'm sure of it. You just need to find the right thing for you. Soy might be just right for you xxx


----------



## harri

Don't lose hope just yet :hugs: x


----------



## harri

Thinking of you this morning! Hope you're OK xxx


----------



## Carhar

Thanks x

Well it's official I had an early miscarriage. The test came back negative at the hospital, but she said not to try with clomid again until next cycle. I'm going to use soy this cycle and see what happens as I figure it can't hurt.

I'm glad in happened so early on. I felt from my bfp that my body was trying to have a period, but obviously I didn't know what to expect. 

It's weird, but I feel better now. I suppose I can move on knowing it's possible.

I hope you're okay x


----------



## harri

:hugs: I'm so sorry! :hugs:

I think soy is a good idea. 
The consolation is that you know you can conceive and that you're super fertile after a MC. 

I'm really sorry you had to go through this xxxx


----------



## Carhar

Thanks harri x

The nurse said I wouldn't have known if I hadn't tested. We were talking on the way back and we both agree that we would rather have known. My OH said 'I wonder if it would have been a boy or girl' which really upset me. I prefer to think of it as a clump of cells. For some reason my OH prefers to think of it as what might have been.

I've affectionally name it 'clumpy'. I don't think my OH was impressed tho, lol.

Enough about me. Any sign of your allusive ovulation? Xxx


----------



## harri

I think I would have rather known too! 

I think you're coping so well, I would be like you and rather think of it as a clump of cells!

Well I got a dark opk yesterday, I've had lots of ewcm but a neg opk this morning. I think it will turn positive within a week. This was last nights opk:

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/3bda221b.jpg

Xxx


----------



## Carhar

Looks like my positive opks do! Fx fx or you could wait for me, lol x


----------



## harri

Knowing my body you'll ov first lol x


----------



## Carhar

In that case I'll wait for you x


----------



## harri

Yay :happydance:


----------



## Carhar

Been watching Gavin and Stacey. Cheered me up no end even tho it was Nessa giving birth episode pmsl.

I'm 5 years behind everyone else. xxx


----------



## harri

I love Gavin and Stacey! :) got my blood taken today but I won't get the results for 3 MONTHS!!! xx


----------



## Carhar

That's ridiculous! What are they testing for pcos?


----------



## harri

They are testing progesterone, oestrogen, FSH, LH, prolactin and testosterone. He said that way it will test for pcos and a hormonal imbalance. 

It's 3 months because that's when my next appointment is. He wanted to give me time to see if my cycles start to settle. X


----------



## Carhar

I've heard others say that. I think it depends on where you are in the uk to how long it takes.

Started soy tonight, I'm taking 160mg, but might increase to 200mg for the last two days x


----------



## harri

I Increased to 200mg for the last 2 days too. 
Ive not got a positive opk yet, I wonder how long it's going to take!?

How are you feeling physically? Xx


----------



## harri

I'm feeling good about it though because he said he'd refer me to FS if I'm not pregnant by the end of the year :) x


----------



## Carhar

TBH I feel physically exhausted. I went to bed at 8.30 yesterday and I am just about dead on my feet. I still keep getting symptoms like my sense of smell is enhanced and bbs are sore. Not the same level so I suppose it's slowly going. It stance as usually all my symptoms go as soon as my af started.

I'm really pleased they will refer you, but really hope you won't need it! I think your bfp will be here soon. You just need your body to play ball and ovulate xxx


----------



## harri

:hugs: go get some rest! I was reading tcoyf today and it was saying that although it's absolutely awful to experience a mc you know for the future that you have good cm, dh's sperm can get up there, your egg can get to the uterus so you have got the hard parts covered. And you know what symptoms to expect in your tww :hugs: I hope you're ok!! :hugs:

Tell me about it, I feel like shouting at my abdomen! 
Last cycle was a beautiful 33 days! Got damn I will more than double it this cycle! X


----------



## Carhar

I feel better that I know it's possible, but April 1 will be hard if I'm not pregnant by then. Fx we both are.

My OH said this morning that it took us 6 cycles which is normal. I just hope it doesn't take another 6! 

I feel like shouting at your abdomen too! Long cycles are so frustrating xxx


----------



## harri

I'm sure you will be pregnant by April!!

6 cycles is good, I have a feeling it will happen soon for you! :)

It is frustrating but it's helped us calm down about it all! We can't get enough at the moment lol xx


----------



## harri

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/5758e601.jpg

I got this an hour ago and just fitted in a quick bd lol x


----------



## Carhar

:yipee: :yipee: about bloody time! Have you tried a smiley?


----------



## harri

I've run out of smilies :( Would you count that as positive? Xx


----------



## Carhar

Definitely a positive x


----------



## harri

Yay!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Carhar

Don't forget to raise those hips x


----------



## harri

I had my legs up the wall :) even better lol x


----------



## Carhar

Well aside from being suspended by your ankles you've done all you can! 

How are your temps? Xxx


----------



## harri

No increase in temp today but my opk is still positive so hopefully it will happen within the next few days. :) 

The only thing that's concerning me is that I am going to a spa today and will be in a sauna, steam room and jacuzzi - do you think it will affect my chances? 

How are you today? 

Xxx


----------



## Carhar

I'm sure it'll be fine, just stay away from the jacuzzi jets, lol.

I'm moping a bit today. I think I need a slap to snap me out of it. Argh, I'm annoying myself! Xxx


----------



## harri

:hugs: it's understandable! Don't beat yourself up about it. 

I steered clear of the jets :) it was lovely! Xx


----------



## Carhar

Thanks x

I'm glad you had a good time xxx


----------



## Carhar

Any temp rise this morning? X


----------



## harri

Hi 

We went to a wedding last night and I drank too much so my temp is sky high but I think its alcohol related. I'm not sure. :S feel rough today! :( 

How are you? Xx


----------



## Carhar

Lol, I'm sure it's just cos you've ov'd.

I'm okay today, I did a frer this morning as my bbs were really hurting yesterday. It was negative, but it put closure on it. I've been thinking maybe there's something there because of all the symptoms and theic hpts not really working for me. I also threw away my positive tests. I just need to move on. 

I wanted to do clomid this cycle but my oh said no way. Tempted to sneak them, but I know he'd be severely peed off. If I'm going to take them I'll just tell him. 

On a good note I've almost stopped bleeding x


----------



## harri

I'm glad you've stopped bleeding and have closure! :hugs:

Have you made a decision on the clomid? What are the reasons not to take it?

I was sick today! I don't usually drink so can't handle it, I think that's why I got the high temp! I've probably delayed it now! Xx


----------



## Carhar

Oh no! I hope you're feeling better now. You obviously had a good time, lol x

Told my family today. Wasn't sure if I would but ended up having to as I got a bit upset. Feel so much better for it. 

Decided to take clomid. Figured we might as well try it, but only taking 50mg. My OH came to see my reasoning, lol. If I screw my cycle up, I screw it up. I've always got the norethisterone. I just can't sit around hoping I might ov! Xxx


----------



## harri

I feel really odd today, I have The worst sore throat ever! 
I've had another relatively high temp, maybe I did ovulate on sat! I had brown spotting on Sunday and red spotting on Friday! 

I don't think we're in with a chance though as we only dtd on Friday and I went to the spa on sat and probably killed all his sperm in the steam room! 

Fx'd the clomid works for you :) I'm going to try soy again next cycle! Xxx


----------



## Carhar

It sounds like you ov'd. You never know it only takes one :spermy: to make a baby. Plus you kept your legs up for ages.

I think soy's great. Bit worried I may have stimulate my ovaries as I took 160mg soy 2-4 and now 50mg clomid 5-9. I just have to wait and see. 

Starting to get exited again about ttc. Last week I didn't ever think I would xxx


----------



## harri

I would love to catch the egg, I can't see it happening but I won't complain as at least I now know that soy works for me :)

I've heard good things about soy and clomid together so fx'd!!! :) 

Yay I'm glad you're excited! You've been so strong through all of this! Xx


----------



## Carhar

Yay I'm pleased soy works.

I'm getting twinges at the mo, but it's way too early. 

Thanks, I don't feel like I've been strong. You should have seen my Weds/Thurs I was a complete mess x


----------



## harri

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Carhar

I have bags of energy tonight, pregnancy hormone has definitely all gone, yay!

I feel I can do a circuit. I wish I felt like this all the time.

Seen your chart, it's def an omg increase! X


----------



## harri

Yay! Glad you're feeling good! :)

I don't think I've ovulated, I'm ill so think I have a fever, my opk is still positive and I have red ewcm! Hmmm xxx


----------



## harri

Got my crosshairs but pretty sure they will be taken off me tomorrow! Xx


----------



## Carhar

Yay for the cross hairs! Loads of women have temp dips 3dpo. I have my fx for an Inc tomorrow x


----------



## harri

I just feel like it hasn't happened but we will see. I honestly feel like it could happen soon I don't know why. Maybe it's women's intuition ! Xx


----------



## Carhar

You don't know that. Tomorrow should give you a good indication.

Had a strange day today as work put a few people at risk of redundancy in our office. Fortunately I wasn't affected but I feel terrible for those who were. Particularly worried as my manager now knows we're ttc xxx


----------



## harri

I guess we shall see tomorrow but I have such a bad cold I can't trust my temps! 

Oh no!!! I'm sure you'll be fine but I know how stressful it can be, I know a few people going through it at the moment! :( :hugs: 

Xx


----------



## Carhar

I hope you feel better soon :hugs:

I brought some baby aspirin today as I get quite a few clots in my af (sorry tmi). I figure that it may help for a sticky bfp. I felt like my body was trying to reject the pregnancy. It's really weird and hard to explain as I was having pregnancy and af symptoms at the same time.

I hope the baby aspirin helps, but I'm not sure when to start taking it. I'll def wait til I finished the clomid.

Fx for a temp Inc tomorrow x


----------



## harri

What does baby aspirin do? Sorry I am rubbish I know. 

What do you think I should start taking when AF arrives; Agnus Castus or Soy? I don't know which would be best. Xx


----------



## Carhar

Baby aspirin helps improve blood flow to the uterus and prevent clotting by thinning the blood. Some say it prevents mc.

Def soy, as vitex tastes disgusting and did very little for me. You're welcome to the unopened bottle I have of it if you want it. Yuck!

Xxx


----------



## harri

Lol I think I'll go with soy then hahaha :haha: 

Oh right I never knew that! Learn something new everyday! 

My opk is negative now, I feel ill but I am pretending I feel fine so we can bd tonight in case I haven't o'd yet lol!!! Xx


----------



## Carhar

Lol, just reminded of the friends episode where Monica was sick.

Googled loads on preventing mc and there's lots of women who've taken it currently pregnant. Quite excited about it, but you can only get it over the counter. 

Def stick to soy xxx


----------



## harri

Lol - that is so me right now!!

I am so angry I'm ill and can't trust my bbt!

Thats really good - I really hope it works for you :) 
Xx


----------



## Carhar

There's a good chance you did ov with the positive opk and Inc temps.

I hate trying to work out if I ov'd now I just go with whatever my cbfm tells me. You really should get one. So much easier x


----------



## harri

I think I'm going to get one! This is doing my head in! 
Well seeing as I had a positive opk yday, ewcm still this am and a temp drop I can't rule out O day bring today! Managed to get DH in the sack lol

He knows I'm ill, afterwards he said 'want me to get you a lemsip?' lol x


----------



## harri

I think I have ovulated!!!! :)

I just don't know if it was Saturday or Tuesday! My bases weren't covered amazingly (Wednesday, Friday and Tuesday) but not too bad considering I have been ill. 

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Carhar

Yay!!!!!!! :yipee:

Found a cheap cbfm on ebay whilst looking for smilies. I'll pm you the details if your interested x


----------



## harri

:) 

Ace please do, I really want one! How are you this morning? Any sign of impending ov? Xx


----------



## Carhar

No nowhere near yet. I've still got 2 more clomid's to take today and tomorrow.

Hopefully, I'll ov by cd21. I'm quite excited as I found out baby aspirin is really good with clomid and cam be taken at the same time. I started taking it this morning.

Will pm you now x


----------



## harri

That's good, I really hope it helps you! 

I'm that ecstatic that I have possibly Ov'd I am already excited for getting my cycles back to normal with soy next time as this time I O'd 6 or 9 days after taking my last dose (depending on which day you class as O day) 

This is going to make the TWW much easier as I'm actually looking forward to next cycle! :)

I have bid on that cbfm thanks (it's on dh's eBay account, I hope he doesn't log in lol)

So if you O on cd21 I will be on cd1 - could our cycles be further apart?!! Lol 

Xxx


----------



## Carhar

Fx you get it as I really think you'll get your bfp quickly with it.

Soy is meant to be like clomid and they say on clomid you ov within 10 days of the last pill. I'm gladyoh found something that worked. My ov was also pretty strong with soy.

Hopefully there won't be another cycle.

I know our cycles are about a separate as they can get. Fx for an early ov so I can join you in the tww. I've been getting af symptoms so I'm not sure what's going on! X


----------



## harri

I hope I get it, it would stop all this confusion :)

AF symptoms could be the soy, I got AF symptoms after I stopped taking it. 

xx


----------



## Carhar

Oh maybe. Feel really bloated, but it could be the cake!

I hope I don't have a long dragged out cycle because of the mc. I've done ic opks the last 2 days and tonights does seem a fraction darker. Basically you don't have to squint to see the line x


----------



## harri

I think you should be OK with taking clomid and soy!! :) 

Darker is good, I think you'll ov before cd21! xx


----------



## Carhar

I hope so I'm getting ov twinges really close to my hips on both sides. I hope I haven't caused a cyst. I was scanned last month and there wasn't anything, so hopefully it's my body trying to do something useful.

Are you going to test or see what happens? X


----------



## harri

That's where I get all my twinges and I don't know why. 

I feel it all on my knicker line close to my hips every cycle. I don't have any cysts so I can only assume it's something to do with pre-ov?

I don't know, I'd quite like to wait until AF is due and test on 16th August but I highly doubt I will be able to wait. 

I really hope this TWW doesn't make me crazy, I am trying to keep in my head that my egg probably wasn't fertilised so why symptom spot.

xx


----------



## Carhar

I felt better for not testing (with a hpt) as I get obsessed. 

Just keep yourself busy in the tww or you may just go mad xxx


----------



## harri

I am going to make sure I am uber busy over the next 2 weeks! :) x


----------



## harri

God damn I don't think I ovulated! :-( xx


----------



## Carhar

I think you did! You're still above coverline and plenty of women have erratic temps in their tww.

I know how you feel not knowing if you ov'd :hugs:

Fx you get an increase tomorrow xxx


----------



## harri

I just really feel like I haven't, I never get such a low temp in the TWW :( 

It's so rubbish! If I don't get an increase tomorrow I am taking the noresthisterone. :( 

How are you? Xx


----------



## Carhar

Please don't rush into it as it could increase.

I'm ok used my first stick on the cbfm today. Was excited when it asked me for one. Sad I know! Xxx


----------



## harri

I wont, I will wait and see what happens! :) 

Lol I think I would be the same! 2.5 days left until the one on eBay ends! Xx


----------



## Carhar

I hope you get it! They make life so much easier but you still have to temp to confirm ov. 

Yay for waiting! 

I've been getting weird almost pg symptoms. Loads of bloating and weird pulling sensations. I hope I'm just gearing up for oving xxx


----------



## harri

I hope these are good signs for you :) 

I'm just going to make sure we bd every other day to make sure we don't miss it if I haven't ov'd yet! Xxx


----------



## Carhar

Any news?

I'm still low fertility on my cbfm. Hopefully I'll get a high soon and a peak quickly afterwards x


----------



## harri

My temps are pre-ov! I'm ok though, decided to go on the pill for a month to sort my hormones out. I'm going to call my doc today. 

Hope you get a high tomorrow! Xxxx


----------



## Carhar

I'm sorry :hugs:

I hope you get everything sorted xxx


----------



## harri

I'm fine, I knew I hadn't Ov'd. My opk is still positive so something's clearly not right in the hormone department lol

I am optimistic :)


----------



## Carhar

Have you tested with a hpt?

Seems weird you'd still have a positive opk still xxx


----------



## harri

No but look how low my temps are! It's the soy I think! Xx


----------



## harri

I have an appt at 4:20 with my doctor! :) xx


----------



## Carhar

Gl today x


----------



## harri

The doc gave me the pill but said it's up to me if I take it or not as it could perpetuate the problem. He suggested taking the norethisterone as my last cycle was normal it could just be an anovulatory cycle this time. 

I'm now taking noresthisterone and will take soy when my period starts! If it drags on past day 30 without ov I will go on the pill! Xx


----------



## Carhar

Yay! I'm glad you're not going on the pill. 

You can start soy normally then it will hopefully get you oving again x


----------



## harri

Fx'd it will get my cycles back to normal! Just got to win that cbfm now! :)


----------



## Carhar

I hope you do win it!

Got really excited as my cm is starting to change. I'm still a way off from ewcm but it's all good! X


----------



## harri

Yay :happydance: what does your cbfm say today? X


----------



## Carhar

It's still low but the line is getting darker. Hopefully I'll get a high either tomorrow or Monday. I'm not sure when I'll get peak as I had 15 highs before I got peak. 

There's a buy it now cbfm on eBay for £38 if you don't get yours x


----------



## harri

Ooo I am going to have a nosey x


----------



## Carhar

Hope you're okay.

Got peak on my cbfm yesterday, but still a way off from peak x


----------



## harri

Hey 

YAY :happydance: Get to bed lol

I'm good thanks, day 3 of norethisterone :) nothing interesting to report - so boring lol xxx


----------



## Carhar

Are you still taking notethisterone?

Still no sign of ovulation, bored, bored, bored! I hate waiting as you can probably tell, lol. 

Got my OH's sisters wedding Saturday. I hope I ov before then as I don't fancy taking my cbfm with me xxx


----------



## harri

Hey! Last day today :) yay!!!

Hurry up ov!!! Lol are you staying over? 
We're looking an emigrating to NZ which we've been thinking of for a while. We are going to submit an expression of interest and if we are picked ttc will have to be put on hold. Xxx


----------



## Carhar

Yay for the last pill!

How exciting! I looked into emigrating a few years back to either Australia or NZ but my OH didn't want to go. We had enough points as both our jobs were on their priority list. I would still go but he refused to consider Australia because of the spiders. 

I hope you get through, I'm sure with your job you won't have any problems xxx


----------



## harri

Well emigrating is delayed because of DH's job. I don't mind though. :)

Just won a cbfm on eBay but it's Belfast and 2nd class which means I won't have it for cd1 :( 

Xx


----------



## Carhar

You don't need to start your cbfm on cd1 as you can start it 5 or 6 days in to your cycle. It won't ask for sticks for a bit. Have you got some sticks? Amazon's the best value.

Sorry emigration has been delayed at least you can continue ttc.

I feel like my af is going to arrive soon. I think my cycles are severely messed up (even more than normal) xxx


----------



## harri

Oh that's ok then :) the only thing that bothers me is it says for 42 day cycles and under? 

Thanks for the tip, I'll order some now. 
Do you think I should take 200mg soy per day this time? I really want a normal cycle!

Is your cbfm still saying high? I really hope you ov soon! Xxx


----------



## harri

My temp is sky high so no AF yet for me!


----------



## Carhar

It is meant for shorter cycles but I did get a positive at cd25.

It's up to you re soy perhaps you should slowing Inc them again? 

I think it took me 4-5 after stopping norethisterone to get my af.

Yep still high on cbfm and my line was a little darker, but I haven't got enough cm yet x


----------



## harri

I hope you ov soon, it sounds like you're edging closer! 
I think I will do the gradual increase again! 

Xx


----------



## harri

Morning! Are you getting close to O yet? 

I'm on CD1 FINALLY!!!! what days would you recommend taking soy? X


----------



## Carhar

Yay, cd1 at last for you. My dr recommends clomid cd2-6 and I got my bfp taking it then so I'd recommend it too.

Still no sign of ov. Def increase in cm so hopefully not too long away xxx


----------



## harri

Yay keep bd'ing! I hope you catch the egg!

I am spotting but my period pains are excruciating,do I class today as cd1 or not? I'm so confused lol xxx


----------



## Carhar

Aww I'm sorry, it's probably because it's been so long :hugs:

I class cd1 from ehen you wipe enought to show on your undies x


----------



## harri

I think tomorrow will be cd1, this pain is unbearable WITH my mefenamic acid! I hope it doesn't last all day tomorrow too! I'm so bloated I look 5 months pregnant lol!  

Is your cbfm still showing high? Xx


----------



## Carhar

That's awful I hope you feel better soon x

Still only high on my cbfm. It's rubbish, I'm not sure I'll ov as I think the mc has messedmy body up more than normal xxx


----------



## harri

:hugs: it's just not fair is it!! :(

No period for me today even though I was up all night with cramps x


----------



## Carhar

That's rubbish! Still no sign of ov for me. I think this cycle could be a bit of a washout xxx


----------



## harri

:hugs: praying for your peak tomorrow!

My temp is 37.1, AF doesn't even seem close today but it's weird because the pains were the worst!! Xxx


----------



## Carhar

Still no peak :(

Hope your af has arrived! Xxx


----------



## harri

Still no AF lol what a load of poo! X


----------



## Carhar

We're the worst bnb buddies nothing seems to happen! Xxx


----------



## harri

I know, it's constantly 'nothing happening here' for both of us lol
Feeling depressed now, I finished taking the norethisterone last Tuesday!!! :( 
I'm feeling so depressed that even though my cbfm arrived today I went to the chemist and picked up my bcp! I am half tempted to start taking it today for a month! 

Xx


----------



## Carhar

It can take awhile for the norethisterone to kick in. I hope your af arrives soon.

Tmi alert- I went to the loo earlier and had loads of ewcm, it was pretty gross. I wonder if I'll get peak tomorrow as the ic opk was dark but not positive xxx


----------



## harri

I think you will definitely get a peak soon :) 
I have renewed faith now! I have pretty much no lh in my system which is the first time in 2 months :) not even a hint of a second line on my opk :) xx


----------



## Carhar

Yay! That's great. Hurry up af so you can start taking soy xxx


----------



## harri

Hurry up AF and hurry up your egg lol :) xx


----------



## Carhar

Still no peak! This is driving me insane!

Any sign of your af? Xxx


----------



## harri

Booo!! No sign of AF and temp is 36.6. 

My boobs are sore though. 

Xx


----------



## Carhar

Still no peak for me. Looks like I'm going to have to take norethisterone too unless something happens in the next week.

It's weird it hasn't worked for you and your temp is so high. Are you def not pregnant? Xxx


----------



## harri

I don't even think I've ovulated let alone got pregnant! Having some almightily cramps today but my temp is 36.5. 

When will you start norethisterone ? Xx


----------



## Carhar

I ov'd cd25 last cycle so I'll probably wait til cd28 then start it if my cm hasn't increased. You may have ovulated and just not realized :test: xxx


----------



## harri

I think that's a good idea! Hold out for a little longer!
I'm going to wait until next Tuesday and then I'll start taking bcp for a month!

I'll test tomorrow morning but I think my temp would be much higher! Xxx


----------



## Carhar

I have my fx that it's an unexpected bfp x


----------



## harri

It's so not lol xx


----------



## harri

Any change today? 

I have had a temp drop so I'm hoping CD1 is imminent!
check it out:
https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/07a16a33.jpg
Xx


----------



## Carhar

My temps have increased over the past couple of days from 36.5 Wednesday, 36.7 yesterday and 36.8 today. I'm really confused as they're post ov temps, but I've not had a positive opk. My cm has completely dried up too.

It could just be my pcos or the mc messing up my cycle or I could have missed my surge. The last one seems unlikely as my surges normally last 2-3 days. So confused!

It does sound like your af is on her way xxx


----------



## harri

It sounds as though you have Ov'd, that's really strange!! I guess you'll know by tomorrow's temp if you get x hairs? 

I really hope AF shows today!!! Xx


----------



## harri

CD1 CD1 CD1 - I went to the loo and it was red when I wiped 3 times so I put a tampon in and I have AF cramps. Does that sound like CD1 to you? 

Xxx


----------



## Carhar

Def cd1! Yay so pleased for you!

I don't think I have ov'd though, seems strange xxx


----------



## harri

I hope your body isn't going to start playing tricks on you like mine has been! I think you'll ov soon! Xxx


----------



## harri

No bleeding now :( decided to start taking the pill for 3 weeks and see if it changes anything xxx


----------



## harri

AF has returned but still very light. If I get full flow by tomorrow I won't take anymore pills and I'll take soy. How are you? How are your opks looking? Xx


----------



## Carhar

Still light, no cm now think it's the pcos!
Arghhh!

Hope you get proper flow tomorrow xxx


----------



## harri

What happens next then, will they increase your dose? :hugs: hope you ov soon.

I'm pretty much full flow now, I think I'll start soy tomorrow xxx


----------



## Carhar

Yay, that's great news.

I've got 100mg for 3 cycles. I just don't want to waste it and I don't think my body has gone back to normal yet. I'm just not sure what to do. I could take the norethisterone and bring on my af, but I'm not sure if it'll work if my cycle is so messed up x


----------



## Carhar

Put a few days temps in and it's put me at 3dpo. I've just taken my temp 36.4. I def haven't ov'd!


----------



## harri

It probably would work, look how messed up my cycles are and I'm full flow CD1 now. It took 10 days!

I hope you have a high temp tomorrow.
What cd should I start soy do you think? Xx


----------



## Carhar

I'd recommend cd2-6. I thinks it's the standard nhs days for clomid x


----------



## harri

Your chart looks really good! :) think positive.

Coming from me, mrs negative over here x


----------



## Carhar

Temps dropped back. I should know better than to doubt the cbfm! Xxx


----------



## harri

Oh no :hugs: what does the cbfm say today? Xxx


----------



## Carhar

Still high. Just ordered more sticks.

Thinking of starting norethisterone??? X


----------



## harri

I wouldn't blame you, you don't want to be in this limbo for a long time like I was.

Xx


----------



## Carhar

Really confused!

Had an afternoon nap as exhausted and had a really sore throbbing bb all day. Those are both post ov signs for me. I might wait to check out my temps tomorrow.

I wonder if my af is on her way? X


----------



## harri

OK that is odd and your chart looked great before today, perhaps you are really 4dpo and your getting an early dip today?

I've been reading up on soy over the past few days and numerous people have ovulated without the lh surge and the surge has come in the tww. I really think this could be the case, especially with you taking clomid too.

A lot of people say that the rise in fsh causes the follicles to grow at a rapid rate and the egg is released at the slightest increase in lh rather than the full surge. A lady I was talking too ovulated on cd12 confirmed by temps and af arrival but her ovacue monitor didn't give her the peak until much later during her tww. 

Xxx


----------



## Carhar

Thanks.

I've adjusted my temp as I took at 5am it's now showing me at 4dpo. I hope I did ov! Xxx


----------



## harri

Yay that's fab news!!!  xxxx


----------



## Carhar

It's now showing as 5dpo. I'm going to stop temping and see what happens in 9 days. Eek, I hope I have ov'd, my bbs are still killing me and I have lower back pain. 

I don't think we would have caught it this cycle if I did ov. We dtd 3 days before ov and day of ov, but I'd be glad of a proper af this cycle. 

How are you today? Xxx


----------



## harri

Dtd the day of Ov is really good!! :)

Your chart definitely looks good and post ov to me! 

I'm really good - this is the heaviest AF I have had all year so I'm getting a good clear out! My temp is 36.7 though but that must be because I took 1 BCP on Friday. Second day of soy today, I've found the tesco ones :) 

I'm doing 160,160,160,200,200 this time. I really hope it brings O forward and I don't have to go on the pill xxx


----------



## Carhar

I hope soy works for you and you ov early xxx


----------



## harri

Hey! How are you feeling this morning? How are your temps? Xx


----------



## Carhar

I was up early and misplaced my thermometer so didn't temp this morning.

I'm ok getting a fee crampy twinges. Not convinced I've ov'd!

How are you getting on with soy? Xxx


----------



## harri

I'm doing OK, I've taken my third dose of soy today and nothing out of the ordinary is happening.

Did you notice anything different? Xx


----------



## Carhar

I feel like I'm overheating at the mo and had a lightheaded spell earlier. It could be that it's a bit warmer, I don't know :shrug:

I've also got the strange prickling sensation in my right bb that I had last cycle. It seems a little too early as I got it about 9 or 10 dpo.

I'm a little worried if I am pregnant I may have another mc. I'm sure it couldn't have implanted yet. I might go back on the aspirin just in case x


----------



## harri

Implantation can happen as early as 4dpo. 

Are you going to hold out testing until AF is due or test early?
Xx


----------



## Carhar

Yes, I'm going to hold out as long as possible so I'll probably test next Monday or Tuesday. I've probably not even ov'd, lol! X


----------



## harri

I hope you have! Your chart looks good so stay positive :) x


----------



## Carhar

I just took my temp 37.2. Def post ov temps even though it's the afternoon. Omg, I'm literally terrified. I never thought I'd feel this way about ovulating. I'm def starting back on aspirin! X


----------



## harri

Yay :happydance:

I think it's understandable to be nervous! :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## Carhar

I feel really conflicted.

If I don't get a bfp I'll be seriously peed off and if I I'll be terrified something will happen!

At least I ov'd. Not sure why the cbfm didn't pick it up?! 

Fx you ov early this cycle Xxx


----------



## harri

Aww I hope you do get a BFP this month and if you do the same thing won't happen again! :hugs: :hugs: this time it will attach itself REALLY strong! :)

I know, it must have been the soy!

I really hope the soy works for me.. I have a feeling it won't though x


----------



## Carhar

PMA I'm sure it'll work for you. I got peak on my first cbfm cycle using soy.

I think it was either the baby aspirin or post mc messed up hormones x


----------



## harri

I hope you can temp tomorrow, I can't wait to see what yours is ! 

I will try and be positive but I'm scared to get my hopes up lol stupid I know x


----------



## Carhar

Argh! Massive temp drop. I hope it increases tomorrow otherwise I haven't ov'd.

You should def keep positive x


----------



## harri

You stay positive too, it's textbook implantation dip x


----------



## Carhar

I hope so, but the lack of peak makes me worry!

Hope you're okay today x


----------



## harri

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/b1806336.jpg

Should I be worried? Doesn't look like it will work for me x


----------



## harri

Your chart looks great xxx


----------



## Carhar

No don't worry the first cycle uses up quite a few sticks. I think I had a high from cd8.

Work up early as in meetings in London all day so had to adjust my temp. It was 36.7 but adjusted to 36.8. 

I had a few cramps this morning, my skin is starting to clear after loads of spots so don't think it will be a bfp this cycle xxx


----------



## harri

Oh phew! 

Don't count yourself out yet, your chart is lovely! Xxx


----------



## Carhar

I google far too much as it turns out 7dpo dips are common due to estrogen surges which reduces temps I.e. It can mean nothing! Xxx


----------



## harri

Can it cause that much of a dip though ? Xx


----------



## Carhar

I don't know :shrug: but hope not, lol.

These next 5 days are going to kill me! Xxx


----------



## Carhar

I forgot to say I got a low fertility on my cbfm yesterday and it didn't ask for a stick today x


----------



## harri

Oh that's good, it thinks you've ov'd now! Do you feel better now?

I have ewcm already! X


----------



## Carhar

Omg maybe the cbfm is right!!! That would be amazing if you had a really short follow stage! Could be just what you need for a bfp!

Yep feel better for the increase not really had any symptoms tho. I had mild cramping yesterday, some heartburn, light headedness and sore bbs that's it! I think I could well get my af. I suppose it wouldn't be the worse thing as I probably should have a proper one. At least I ov'd relatively early!

How are you today? X


----------



## harri

I would love it! I am going to see what an opk says when I get in :)

Those are some good symptoms! What day will you test? 

I'm good thanks :) I am so anxious about having another 80+ day cycle though xx


----------



## Carhar

I'm sure this cycle will be perfect!

I'm not confident about my symptoms. My bbs don't seem as achy as they've been they just feel a bit sore and heavy. No diff to a cycle before my af. I think I'll test Monday afternoon if my af is AWOL. I seem to get better results than in the morning x


----------



## harri

Roll on Momday afternoon then :) I'll update you with my opk later x


----------



## Carhar

Look forward to seeing your lines, lol x


----------



## harri

No second line :) this is good news though, it means my hormones may be balancing! I have had a near positive opk for the past month!!! :happydance: xo


----------



## harri

And also my lining has time to build up :) x


----------



## Carhar

Yay! I always have a second line, but that's the curse of pcos! X


----------



## Carhar

Arghh! My temp dropped again really not sure I've ov'd could be the mc messing with my temps.

I'm getting a really strong taste of soap in my mouth and I've got loads is saliva I have to keep swallowing. It's ridiculous!

Are you okay today? X


----------



## harri

I really hope you have ov'd, your temps are very up and down at the moment! :hugs:

That's strange, I wonder if maybe your hormones are tying to get hack into balance after you mc?

I'm ok today, nothing to report really. I am waiting to present to the board right now so I'm STRESSED lol x


----------



## Carhar

Gl xxx


----------



## harri

Hey! How are you today? Xxx


----------



## Carhar

I had a afternoon nap as I just feel wrong. My temps are erratic and too low for a bfp so I hope I'm gearing up for my af. I read that baby aspirin can effect temps.

How are you getting on? X


----------



## harri

:( :hugs: I hope it's just the aspirin!

I'm OK, nothing happening with me! Still waiting! :) I joined fat club today though lol xxx


----------



## Carhar

Well done, all though you have nothing to lose!

I have done a couple of cheeky tests to use up the ic hpts (so I claim I haven't test, lol) that don't really work for me. I was planning on not doing a frer until Monday afternoon if my af didn't show. I thought I could see a very faint line on one I did today with weak mid afternoon wee. I've tweaked and it looks like a pink area rather than a line, so could be one of my many evaps!

What do you think? Xxx

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l632/Carhar/304de5d0.jpg


----------



## harri

I totally see a line on the middle one AND the bottom one! 

Do a FRER!!! Xx


----------



## Carhar

I going to hold off until at least tomorrow afternoon and might do a frer. I should really wait until my af is late after last time x


----------



## harri

Yeah I get that! :) :hugs: xxx


----------



## harri

Hey! How are you today? How are your temps doing?

My temp has dropped, I really hope I'm getting closer to Ovulating! I have ewcm again too x


----------



## Carhar

Yay that's great news.

I did a frer and got a white line. It could see it straight away but it's barely visible now. I think I'm out. Given up with temping for now x


----------



## harri

:hugs: :hugs: hope you're OK. When's AF due? X


----------



## Carhar

It's due tomorrow. So I just have to wait it out x


----------



## harri

I hope it doesn't come! Xx


----------



## Carhar

Thanks x

My temps are too low for anything else. I keep getting light headed and the morning I had blurred vision for about 20 seconds. V strange. I'm not really sure what is going on x


----------



## harri

I really don't get your low temps! I hope it's just the baby aspirin! Xx


----------



## Carhar

Nor do I, if I have ov'd it was either the aspirin, soy-clomid combination or the mc last cycle. 

I really hope I have ov'd otherwise I have another 10+ days for norethisterone to kick in.

I hope you get peak soon x


----------



## harri

Hey how are you this morning? Any sign of AF? Xx


----------



## Carhar

No, but getting ewcm?! Perhaps I'm about to ov?

Did a cb smiley yesterday which was about half the darkness of the control line. 

How are you? X


----------



## harri

How strange! Maybe you are about to ov! That would explain the odd temps.

I'm ok, I have ewcm but my opks are still really negative x


----------



## Carhar

I'm a bit worried something is wrong as last two weeks i've had ov pain. I might asked to be scanned for a cyst.

Don't worry. I had that then all of a sudden it was positive x


----------



## harri

If I ov before cd25 i'll be happy!
I think you should get checked for peace of mind more than anything.

Xx


----------



## Carhar

Okay, I'm now getting really intense cramps. I think my af will be here in a couple of days at least I hope so I can start a new cycle x


----------



## harri

Have you tested? 
I hope the pain dies down x


----------



## Carhar

I tested yesterday and it was a bfn, so sure I'm not pregnant. I've run out of ic hpts and I don't really want to waste a frer. My oh wants me to wait til Sat before taking norethisterone just in case. If I haven't got my af by then I'll test before taking it x


----------



## harri

I think that's a good idea x


----------



## Carhar

Okay, confused. I've got a positive on a cb smiley this evening. The line wasn't as dark as the control. Had a bit of ewcm, but not in abundance. I don't even feel like dtd as it has been a long day. That's not like me if I'm oving. I suspect it is another false alarm considering the cramping I've had today. 

I hate my body, it just doesn't work properly! Now I possibly have another tww. Tempted just to take the bloody norethisterone so I cnb start 100mg of clomid.

Sorry for rant x


----------



## harri

Hey! It sounds like you're ovulating :hugs: or it's a false alarm, welcome to my world it's not a nice place to be lol. 

In all seriousness I hope something happens soon xxx


----------



## Carhar

Thanks, I thought I was past this cos of clomid. I hope we both ov soon! X


----------



## harri

Me too. Losing hope for me though, I can't even remember what it's like to ovulate. X


----------



## Carhar

I got another positive this morning and the test line is now the same colour as the control so I'll ov either tomorrow or Friday provided that it's not a false positive. I suppose I'll test again tomorrow morning.

How are you today? Are you tests getting any darker? X


----------



## harri

Oh well that's good news :) yay

I have a vvvv faint line so doesn't look like it's going to happen soon. I have such a heavy bloated feeling though.

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/d1e8b3d0.jpg

Xx


----------



## Carhar

I think you still have a good 8 days before you are considered a late ovulator!

I just hate the uncertainty with it. Even now I don't think I will ov as I haven't got enough cm!


----------



## harri

I know what you mean. :hugs: I bet you'll get a temp rise tomorrow.
I have loads of cramps so I guess I was just confused, if I ovulate within the next two weeks I'll be over the moon whether it's classed as late or not :rofl: x


----------



## Carhar

IKWYM. The race is on to confirm ov by Saturday as when I said to you fancy it tonight as I've got a positive he pulled a face, lol. 

He doesn't believe in temping after my false tww! I told him that I could tell by Sat if I actually ov'd if not I'd take the norethisterone. xx


----------



## harri

Haha you better jump him!! 

Think my opk is starting to get darker:

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/75a98173.jpg


----------



## Carhar

Okay, I should read posts first, lol. My last one didn't make sense!

Yay, hurry up so we can both be in tww for the first time ever!!!


----------



## harri

I have proper EWCM today and cramps so I'm hoping I will get a +opk by the weekend! X


----------



## Carhar

Ooh I normally get it one or two days before a positive. Whoop whoop hopefully we will have the tww together to angst! Xxx


----------



## harri

I so hope we do! I'm all excited now lol xx


----------



## harri

My opk is the same as last night but hoping it will get darker this evening as it increases in the afternoon:
https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/69e11058.jpg

How are you? How's your opk? X


----------



## Carhar

Mine was the same as yesterday, bit worried as I've had 3 days of positives. I did a hpt and it was bfn, not a surprise. 

Def looks like you're getting there! Xxx


----------



## harri

Apparently soy can make you have 4 or even 5 days of positives. Can you tell I researched soy? Lol

I think I'm getting close, I have even more ewcm today!


----------



## Carhar

Thanks for the research!

Still really dark positive this evening! I thought I would at least see a change in colour.

Yay for the ewcm. At this rate I won't be oving til next week so I could well be waiting for you! Xxx


----------



## harri

I don't think I will either my opk hasn't got darker!! Xx


----------



## harri

My opk hasn't changed today :( bummer! How are you? Xx


----------



## Carhar

I hope it's darker at the weekend.

My opk is getting lighter but it's still positive. Hopefully I'll ov today x


----------



## harri

Have you had any ov cramps yet?
I wish my opk would just go positive for gods sake hahaha! Xx


----------



## Carhar

I had some sharp pains this morning near my hip, but I don't tend to feel when I'm oving as I always seem to have pain. I assume it's the pcos.

Come on positive opk! X


----------



## harri

Maybe that was your ov?
Xxx


----------



## harri

I haven't even got a second line on my opk ! :cry:


----------



## Carhar

Oh no! I hope you do ov soon! How is it looking today?

I had some pink tinged cm yesterday. I've never had it so close to ovulation before. Starting to think I haven't ov'd again! X


----------



## harri

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/5b9e926b.jpg this is today.

It could just be implantation bleed! Your chart looks good :) xxx


----------



## Carhar

I'd say it was too soon for implantation. Last cycle I got in 9dpo.

Your opk is getting there x


----------



## harri

Oh shit that was meant to say ovulation bleed ! I am such a blonde!!! Xx


----------



## Carhar

Lol, I hope so, but if I remember you had but didn't ov? X


----------



## harri

That's true ! But my body doesn't play by the rules lol x


----------



## Carhar

Any sign of ov?

Still not convinced I've ov'd x


----------



## harri

No sign yet :( 

Your chart looks good though! I think you're in the TWW for sure! Xx


----------



## Carhar

If it increases tomorrow maybe? 

I had weird tiny bit of brown like old blood in my cm yesterday evening. Last time I hadith was implantation, but it's waaaay too early. Not sure what it was.


----------



## harri

It could be from ovulation as soy can give you a really strong ov?! Xx


----------



## Carhar

I hope so and it was a huge juicy egg which is now fertilized on it's way to implant! X


----------



## harri

Haha juicy! Yeah it is so searching for a nice plant itself :) love your positive attitude! :) xx


----------



## Carhar

Just found out that my SIL is just over 12 weeks pregnant. I have such mixed emotion as I would have been due 2 weeks and 1 day after her. At least I get to be an aunty! X


----------



## harri

:hugs: hope you're ok! I don't know how I'd feel either xx


----------



## Carhar

Thanks, I am really pleased for her. She doesn't know about the mc and I thought she'd start trying as soon as they were married so there was still a good chance they'd have beaten us. Little did I realize she was already pregnant!

I think she must have got pregnant first or second month of trying. I was trying to explain to my OH she only got married 3 weeks ago and you wouldn't want to show.so you wouldn't start trying until you'd be no more than 12 weeks.

I didn't even realize she wasn't drinking. I should have realized before the wedding when I comment how tiny the dress was and her mum said she'd had the dress let out as she'd put on weight :dohh:


----------



## harri

Wow she's so lucky! Congrats to her though :) 

I notice these things too much and suspect that everyone is pregnant lol it drives me mad! 
You definitely wouldnt try any earlier than 3 months before! :) I wouldn't have anyway, I came off BCP a month before my wedding x


----------



## Carhar

I know, when you've been trying this long I get serious bump envy! X


----------



## harri

Me too, I was shopping on Saturday and said to DH "I've seen 8 bumps today" he didn't notice 1 of them! Lol I'm a psycho bump stalker x


----------



## Carhar

Yay, temp increase today.

Any sign of ov? X


----------



## harri

Yay :happydance:

No sign lol ! I'll start BCP if there's still no sign by CD30

My opk:

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/4ad71847.jpg


----------



## harri

My cm has even dried up! :cry:


----------



## Carhar

Oh no! That's rubbish x


----------



## harri

I know :cry:


----------



## Carhar

Do you think your dr will refer you to a fs? I think s/he should at least get you tested for everything. Did you have your hormone levels tested? X


----------



## harri

They will refer me in November I think.
They have tested me for pcos, and checked my progesterone, FSH, LH, oestrogen and a few others I don't remember. I won't get the results until november though. X


----------



## Carhar

Good. It's frustrating when there is clearly something more going on and they drag their heels.


----------



## harri

Tell me about it! 

I have stretchy but chunky sticky cm so I am hoping it's on the transition :) 
BORED of waiting lol x


----------



## Carhar

I had that this cycle and it turned to ewcm a few days later. Hopefully this is it x


----------



## harri

YAY I hope so! How are you? x


----------



## Carhar

Ok, still not convinced I've ov'd because of last time. Also think if I did ov it was too late for a viable pregnancy. I just want to get back into it and try 100mg clomid.

I've got my fs appointment next Friday and if I did ov I should know what's going on by then. I hope he prescribes me with something to help sustain a pregnancy xxx


----------



## harri

I've heard of people getting pregnant from a cd50 ov so I wouldn't worry too much.

I hope he does too! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Carhar

Any news?

Def think I ov'd now as had 6 high temps, plus the ov spotting. Had quite a strong cramp last night. So much so I thought my af was coming. It was strange as it was literally one really strong cramp. I have been getting v mild cramping on and off all day tho. I've never had it this early x


----------



## harri

Yay! :happydance: 

That sounds promising!!!! :) 

I had nothing to report until last night when I got the best quality ewcm I've ever had! We haven't dtd since Monday as I'm trying to hold off until I get a positive opk.
This morning my cbfm stick had a darker lh line and a lighter estrogen line which I was happy with. This is my opk from this morning:

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/d23b29be.jpg

Xxx


----------



## Carhar

Yay, it looks the darkest it has in awhile. Fx this is it! X


----------



## harri

I'm really hoping it is! If I ov in the next few days I will have a 35-37 day cycle which I would be ecstatic with :) x


----------



## Carhar

Come on ovulation!!!!!!!


----------



## harri

Lol it better happen soon or I might go crazy xx


----------



## Carhar

I know it's really annoying not to ov. I'm just grateful that I'm on clomid. I really hope soy works for you x


----------



## harri

If soy works for me I'll be so so so happy!

Do you feel like this cycle is a bfp cycle? X


----------



## Carhar

No, I've been cramping too much. I think my body's trying to sort itself out. In someways it would probably be better if my af arrived so it can balance itself out (I'll still be disappointed, lol!).

Xxx


----------



## harri

I Don't blame you. I'm hoping you get a bfp :) xxx


----------



## Carhar

I hope you get yours too this cycle x


----------



## harri

It's getting there! 
https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/9c85c58e-1.jpg


----------



## Carhar

:wohoo:

Like your new pic. Was that your wedding dress? It's stunning x


----------



## Carhar

Forgot to say you'll prob get peak tomorrow by the colour of your opk x


----------



## harri

Yeah its my dress :) thanks :hugs: I loved it! 

Yay!!! I hope this is it! :happydance: xxx


----------



## harri

OMG I feel like my left ovary is about to burst it absolutely kills!!! Surely I shouldn't be feeling this until after my positive opk? Ouch :cry: xx


----------



## harri

Look what I got this morning: 

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/d3c1f52a.jpg

You were right! OMG I hope I ovulate, it has been 4 months :) I <3 soy xxx


----------



## Carhar

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :dance: :dance: :dance:

I'm sure you'll ov! We'll be sharing the tww. Get in loads of bding, don't forget the conceive plus (I suggest you put it on your cervix before you dtd, if you can) and to raise your hips. Bfp here you come xxx


----------



## harri

I'm so excited!!!! Thanks for the tips!
We bd'd last night, it was a 4 night build up (I've been holding out until my positive opk) and I raised my hips, we used conceive plus and I feel asleep with my hips raised and only woke up at 6! :happydance:

It's fallen great, we can bd all weekend! 

Yay TWW buddies, it would be so good if we both got bfps :) xxx


----------



## Carhar

It's going to be your cycle!!!

I fell asleep a couple of days before ov this cycle with my hips raised. I was only asleep for 2 hrs. My OH put so many pillows under my hips I wouldn't have been able to sleep thru x


----------



## harri

It's going to be OUR cycle :happydance:

How many pillows do you go for? Lol x


----------



## Carhar

3, lol. It gives a good angle! X


----------



## harri

I might have to give that a go later x


----------



## harri

3 pillows are definitely better than 2! Lol :haha:

:sex: :sex: :sex:

DTD last night, DTD tonight and I'm going to try and get him in the sack tomorrow night too :) I think tomorrow will be Ov day and I will get a temp shift on Sunday x


----------



## harri

I need your help. I woke up an hour and a half late this morning and my temp shot up to 36.5 which is definitely a post ov temp. Anyway, I adjusted and it moved it to 36.33 which is on the cusp of post or pre ov. 
Do you think I've ov'd yet? 

I've put the lower temp in for now x


----------



## Carhar

I think you'll have to wait til tomorrow and see what it looks like. I do not usually ov til the second or third day after peak. Still bd justin case.

I'm really excited for you! It looks like it's all coming together.

3 pillows is def better xxx


----------



## Carhar

Forgot to say already feel out. I'm defnot testing until 13 or 14dpo as I already wasted 4 frers this cycle x


----------



## harri

But your chart looks so nice, don't count yourself out :)

I think you're right! I think today will prob be the day! Which I'm glad about, more chances to cover the bases :) 
https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/432c0e52.jpg

Xx


----------



## Carhar

It's so exciting!!! I love it when things start working like it should. You'll either ov today or tomorrow I should imagine. 

I'm getting a lot of cramping and only a little bb pain. I've been getting a weird radiating sensation across my lower abdomen. It's kind of like the tingling sensation you get with a dead arm x


----------



## harri

Ooo that's new! I hope it's a burrowing egg :) 

I know it's so exciting I actually feel like we can do something for a change ! 
I want to hurry up so I can join you in the TWW x


----------



## Carhar

Hope so, but am convinced it's not my cycle.

I want you to join me for what must be the first time in the tww! X


----------



## harri

I know it will be the first time ever since we started chatting in February!!!
Let's hope it means something :)

I hope you get a nice surprise then :) x


----------



## harri

I think I'm ovulating now - got some mega cramps on my right hand side x


----------



## Carhar

Yay, I hope you have loads of :spermy: eagerly waiting so you get your bfp this cycle xxx


----------



## harri

Didn't ov, I still have cramps this morning though.
My cbfm has gone high and my opk is negative. 
I have the dtd the last 3 nights so I'm hoping it's enough. I will try and get hubby in the mood today as well.

how are you feeling? Any updates? Xx


----------



## Carhar

No nothing to report. I def feel out I don't have any symptoms really. I keep getting heartburn, but I've had it on and off since the mc. I've only had cramps and the occasional pain in my bb. I tried to convince myself my bbs were veiny but I don't think they went away after the mc either.

Urgh, I hate this! Xxx


----------



## harri

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: are you going to wait until AF is due to test? Have you got a busy week next week to keep you preoccupied? Xxx


----------



## Carhar

Yep, busy week thankfully. The way I feel at the moment I'll probably cry when my af shows. 

We're also seeing the fs Friday afternoon. I'm not sure there's anything he'll be able to do though as I've not tried 100mg of clomid yet. The nurse at the early pregnancy clinic was keen for us to discuss the mc with him.

I feel all emotional today! I'll add that to the tww list xxx


----------



## harri

Aww I wish there was something I could do! I hope the FS goes well x


----------



## Carhar

My hormones are rubbish I've cried 3 times today!!! 

I hope your in the tww! Looking forward to seeing a temp increase tomorrow x


----------



## harri

Awww Hun :hugs: could be a good sign !!! :)

Fx'd we both get increase xxx


----------



## Carhar

I even cried at factor! I'm a mentalist, lol.

I get it from my mum I think. I was at hers today with my sister and we were having a conversation about my sil's wedding then my mum randomly said 'I love pencils too'. She was watching a wickes advert about red pencil prices. She thought they were selling pencils?! Yes we're a family of mentalists! Xxx


----------



## harri

Lol :rofl: pencils !!!! :rofl:

I cried at Xfactor last night!!! X


----------



## Carhar

Yeah, I was watching last nights and tonights. I cried when the foster guy sang. A sucker for a sob story every time xxx


----------



## harri

That's what I cried at too!!! xxx


----------



## Carhar

Yay, I'm not the only one!!! Thankfully my oh hates this stage of factor he only watches the final stage. He knows what I'm like, but he still likes to take the pee.

It was awful when we saw one day at the cinema. I was sobbing and a loud sob escaped. Thankfully most of the women had tissues when they were leaving x


----------



## harri

My SIL was still crying 2 days after seeing that film! I don't think I fancy watching that!!! X


----------



## harri

Don't know if I believe my chart! 
I had a lot more cm on Friday but I've had cramps since Thursday night until even now. My boobs have been sore for 2 days though! oh and I adjusted my temp down on Saturday because I woke up late. 

What do you think? Xx


----------



## harri

X


----------



## Carhar

I'd say you ov'd yesterday, but doesn't hurt to start testing a bit earlier x


----------



## harri

Lol no I'm not going to test until AF is late! 

I am 50/50 on my ov day because on Saturday my temp was really high but I adjusted it down and I didnt really have any cm yesterday x


----------



## Carhar

How are you feeling today? 

Your temp still look good si soy dud the trick! Xxx


----------



## harri

Hey! 

I'm just so happy that I have actually ov'd! :) soy is amazing lol!
Soy has given me sore boobs for the past 3 days which I've never had in the first week of TWW. Thanks soy lol

How are you doing? Your chart looks nice :) :) :) x


----------



## Carhar

Not sure had a few really sharp pains within 5 mins yesterday. So much I had to stop walking. I hope it's a good thing. I also had a strange stretched feeling in the evening. I'm really bloated today so it could just be coincidence. 

Fx for us both!!! Xxx


----------



## harri

Omg that sounds good!!!! Come on bfp!!!!! X


----------



## Carhar

Okay I've had a bit if brown tinged cm, but I'd say more pre af than IB based on previous experience. I had a tiny bit yesterday I thought it was my imagination but I reckon based on today it was.

I hope it's a good sign, but I'm not convinced as it was in creamy stretchy cm. Not ewcm like previously. It looked pretty gross xxx


----------



## harri

Was it EWCM last cycle then? I hope the brown tinged cm isn't AF rearing it's ugly head! 

xxx


----------



## Carhar

Yep with a tiny bit of brown blood. This time it looked different. I suppose if it's not my cycle I'd rather get my af sooner rather than later x


----------



## Carhar

Actually take that back I hope I don't get my af til Thursday that way I'll be cd2 when u see my fs and I'm taking clomid cd2-6. I would like to see if there's anything they can give in conjunction to clomid xxx


----------



## harri

I have my fx'd that you won't need the FS!! XX


----------



## Carhar

Thanks, but I think we'll probably go regardless xxx


----------



## harri

Your chart looks good! How are you feeling? Xx


----------



## Carhar

Bloated no cramping yet today. I am sure the witch will arrive tomorrow. I had a couple of pink bits in my cm which has gone ewcm. My bbs also ache like they do before my af.

I'm so sure it's my af that I would put money on it. Feel a bit sad, stupid I know. I just have to move on! Xxx


----------



## Carhar

:( witch has arrived but not quite cd1 yet tho x


----------



## harri

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: That's rubbish, sorry Hun!! :hugs:


----------



## Carhar

Okay cd1!

Shorter lp this month unless I ov'd earlier than I thought.

I'm counting on you for this cycle now, no pressure! xxx


----------



## harri

I hope this cycle is your cycle :hugs: sorry AF got you!
I don't think there's a chance for me this cycle xx


----------



## Carhar

There's always a chance! How are you feeling? Any signs? Xxx


----------



## harri

No signs, nothing out of the ordinary! I don't want to be doom and gloom but I can't ever imagine being pregnant. Weird hey. 

Hope your appt goes well tomorrow xx


----------



## Carhar

That's exactly how I felt in July, so you really cannot tell. I really have my fx for you. I def think if you can regulate your ovulation your bfp will come in no time. May be even next week ;) xxx


----------



## harri

Lol I wish!!! :) 

:hugs: xxx


----------



## Carhar

My fs has kept me on 50mg arghhh tempted to take 100mg, but I won't.

He basically told me my weight gain may have contributed to my mc and I need to lose weight asap. I know I need to shift some weight but I'm not obese (yet, lol). 

I had to wait an hour and he was clearly having a bad day! I wish I could win the lottery and go private! Xxx


----------



## harri

That's terrible!! I would have been fuming! He must have been having a really bad day! He shouldn't take it out on you though! 

I crashed my car into my neighbours car today! My new Audi! Yipee! Lol 

Xx


----------



## Carhar

Oh no that's awful! Are you okay? Did you do much damage? :hugs: Xxx


----------



## harri

Yeah I'm fine just dreading the bill ! My car is OK it's the other car that has a cracked bumper! Ergh! 

How are you feeling? Xx


----------



## Carhar

The most important thing is that you're okay. I wouldn't have thought a cracked bumper would be too much. 

I'm an Audi driver too. I love my little A3, it's not new now though as I've had it a few years.

I'm fine, but think I'm in for another long cycle. Seems like a waste of time.

How are you today x


----------



## harri

I'm an A3 driver too, it's my pride and joy lol

Nothing is happening with me. I feel out. 

I have to go on a day and night out with my friends today which involves cocktails, I dont know how I'll get out of drinking

How are you feeling today? xx


----------



## Carhar

Nothing is as a good a symptom as lots! I've learnt the hard way!

I'm fine. I fell asleep just after 9pm yesterday. I was exhausted xxx


----------



## harri

I don't think my chart is looking anything special which is pants lol 
Are you taking any soy this cycle? x


----------



## Carhar

I think your chart looks great :)

No soy for me this cycle. I'm just going to see what clomid does for me x


----------



## harri

thanks! I want a huge dip lol :rofl: 

I think that's a good idea! I hope you ov early :) x


----------



## Carhar

Fx for huge dip then an even bigger increase xxx


----------



## harri

Lol not going to happen. My TWW is the same as last time, each day I get different cm and it ties in with the last TWW x


----------



## Carhar

Omg omg omg! Implantation dip if ever I've seen one. 

Please please please let it be your cycle!!!! Xxx


----------



## harri

I bloody hope it is but I feel NOTHING again :( 
I'll be gutted if AF arrives today! 

How are you? Xx


----------



## Carhar

I'm okay just pleading with my ovaries for an early ovulation.

If your temp increases tomorrow I think you'll have your bfp by Wednesday. I am so excited for you!!! Xxx


----------



## Carhar

... Just don't abandon me, please!


----------



## harri

I'm sending you lots of ovulation vibes!!!! 

1. I'm not hopeful I will get a bfp or even a temp rise and 2. I would never abandon you, you keep me sane :hugs: xxx


----------



## Carhar

Yay!!!

Thanks for the vibes. Sending you lots of :dust: xxx


----------



## harri

Thanks! We need to get our :bfp: before the year is out!!! 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Carhar

Definitely I want a sticky bfp in the next 4 months so I can watch the olympics!!!

Talk about planning xxx


----------



## harri

Lol that's ace! I want a 2012 baby as my best friends wedding is early 2013 and I'll want to be a decent weight :) obviously I wouldn't care if I was fat or pregnant if it meant having a baby lol xxx


----------



## Carhar

Praying for a big temp increase for you x


----------



## harri

Thanks! :) 

Why did I cave lol :bfn:


----------



## Carhar

It's waaay to early. You only would have implanted, it'll take another 2 days at least. I've never known anyone to get a bfp so early that actually stuck.

I'm really excited just brought softcups, but found conceive plus in indiv portions with squeeze things. Reminds my of the cat's flea treatment! Xxx


----------



## harri

Where did you find that from? I want!! :) 

I know, I'm a muppet lol xxx


----------



## Carhar

I honestly wouldn't buy it... I think you could be wasting your money. To me your chart has bfp written all over it. I literally can't contain how excited I am for you. I'm going to be checking your chart bright and early tomorrow!

BTW I got it from sme fertility x


----------



## harri

Aww you're so lovely! god damn I can't get my test out of my head now :( i tweaked it to an inch of it's life and thought I saw something but I can't. :( boooo xx


----------



## Carhar

Try and hold out from testing. I got a bfn on my bfp cycle around 9dpo xxx


----------



## harri

I think as much as I want to hold off I probably won't :( argghhh! 

I don't feel pregnant though so why do I want to test. I'm a silly woman :(


----------



## Carhar

Lol, I know I always say I'm not going to then do a sneaky test. 

The reality is most don't get a bfp until their af is late xxx


----------



## harri

True! Maybe next time I test I will post it here and you can tell me I'm an idiot haha x


----------



## Carhar

Def post, but I'd never say that you're an idiot xxx


----------



## harri

Well..... Check out that chart!


----------



## Carhar

:dance: :dance: :dance:

Oooooh, I'm soooooooo looking forward to your test!!!

I have such a good feeling in my stomach. Come on :bfp: !!!!!!


----------



## harri

:bfn: booooo 

I feel weird today though, my boobs are sore and big and I feel like I have a full bladder when I don't. Trying my hardest not to read too much into it xxx


----------



## Carhar

It's still too early and if ff got it wrong you could be 8dpo xxx


----------



## harri

This is true! I'm getting my hopes up now nooooo lol 
My boobs are sore and I'm bloated. This could be AF though x


----------



## Carhar

The only real symptoms I had. I thought I was going to explode! X


----------



## harri

Lol!!!!! I'm praying for a :bfp: but I'm not going to be too sad if AF arrives. Soy will bring me my ov next cycle. Xx


----------



## harri

god damn blue dyes!!!!
https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/1bd65810edited.jpg


----------



## Carhar

Omg I totally see it! Please be it!!! Xxx


----------



## harri

hmmm..... I see it but I don't know if I believe the blue dye.
 



Attached Files:







countdown.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Carhar

I think it's a load of crap about blue dyes. I've had lines on frers too. If you leave them out then check back a few later. 

I vote :bfp: :wohoo: xxxxx


----------



## harri

I wish :( 

my pink ic isn't showing much and now it's dried it's a pooey and barely pink
 



Attached Files:







send2.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Carhar

OMFG that's totally how my bfp started. Get yourself a frer tomorrow and I would bet good money on a decent line!!! Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## harri

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/d78acec8.jpg

Looks like an evap now! My IC is stark White now xxx


----------



## Carhar

It's cos you've been peeing on everything and the best stuff has gone, lol x


----------



## Carhar

Forgot to say that it doesn't look like an evap cos it's not thin xxx


----------



## harri

Lol I think I'm going to stop testing for a couple of days and see what my temp does. 

I have no real symptoms except sore boobs now. I don't feel like I will get a bfp. We shall see. 

How are you getting on? Xxx


----------



## harri

My temp isn't high enough for a bfp :cry: :cry: x


----------



## Carhar

Of course it is! It only needs to be above coverline and it's waaay above that.

Sending you lots of positive vibes and :dust: xxxx


----------



## harri

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/6dcd6632.jpg

There's still something there, can you see anything? Its easier to see IRL. X


----------



## harri

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/56403f31.jpg

It has pink...


----------



## harri

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/4ce351a7.jpg


----------



## Carhar

Omg you're pregnant! :bfp: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

I just knew it! I'm so happy for you. The second soy success story with my bnb buddies this week xxxx


----------



## harri

Do you think it's definitely positive? 
When will it show on a digi do you think? 
DH doesn't know yet, he would never trust a faint line x


----------



## Carhar

YES! Def positive.

I got my digi positive at 14dpo but I didn't try before.

Enjoy that feeling!!!! Xxx


----------



## harri

I won't be able to tell DH before digi as he won't believe it and I'll get upset! Lol
OMG OMG OMG!!!! X


----------



## Carhar

It's AMAZING news! Really enjoy it as you deserve it.

Big :hugs:!!!! Xxx


----------



## Carhar

Forgot to ask what you did this cycle? Xxx


----------



## harri

Thanks so much, you're so lovely :hugs: 

FF thinks I ov'd on Friday but I think it was Sat or Sun. 
We bd'd Thurs, Fri, Sat. 
We used conceive plus (on DH)
After 2 of the bd occasions I put my feet up the wall and one time I fell asleep with 2 pillows under my bum!
I ate pineapple from 1dpo- 7dpo
Also we didn't have sex for 4 days before my positive opk so we got a good build up! 

I'm still reluctant to think I'm pregnant... How should I tell DH if I get a positive digi? X


----------



## Carhar

I showed my OH the digi, when I told him.

He'd already seen the ic hpt so he knew there was a chance. If you can see the frer easily I'd would say give him that xxx


----------



## harri

But I showed him the clearblue + last night on the laptop and said it was a friends and he said 'it looks faultly, one line is way too faint'

Haha I will do a digi tomorrow morning xxx


----------



## harri

I have shown him the test and he thinks I'm pregnant but he wants to see it get darker tomorrow :haha: 

God I hope the digi works! Xx


----------



## Carhar

Yay! You so are pregnant so the digi WILL work, lol xxx


----------



## harri

Thanks! You're lovely! Now it's your turn :) x


----------



## Carhar

Love your new avatar!

Hopefully clomid will work for me soon xxx


----------



## harri

Yay it will! I know it will xxxx


----------



## Carhar

Have you worked out your due date? X


----------



## harri

I think it's June 1st :) IF I'm pregnant! Lol xxx


----------



## Carhar

Of course you are! Yay, hopefully I'll ov soon and creep into June too! X


----------



## harri

YAY that would be SO GOOD!!!! :) xx


----------



## harri

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/b151953f.jpg

Yay! DH believes me now!


----------



## Carhar

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

I can recommend the day by day pregnancy book. It's really interesting. I'm really chuffed for you xxx


----------



## harri

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

How are you feeling? X


----------



## Carhar

Okay, nothing really to report x


----------



## harri

Any updates? How are you feeling?

My lines aren't getting darker. :cry: xx


----------



## Carhar

Stop testing! Some women never get dark lines on a hpt.

You'll be fine.

Nothing new starting to get creamy cm so hoping for an early ov x


----------



## harri

Yay for creamy cm!!! :happydance: COME ON OV!!!! 

I'm just really freaking out, my boobs hurt a little bit less today :( I keep running to the loo and checking for AF x


----------



## Carhar

Try not to worry you'll be fine x


----------



## harri

thankyou! 

xxx


----------



## Carhar

Sorry not been on as much as usual. Hectic few days at work and social life! Hoping that going to ov early as I'm getting a bit of ewcm, but it could just be the pcos.

My OH is away on cd19 and 20 soIi really hope I won't be oving then! 

Fx for an early ov! 

How are getting on? Xxx


----------



## harri

It sounds like you are about to ov :happydance: bd and put your legs up the wall!!! What's your cbfm saying? I have my fx'd so tightly for you!!!!

Yeah I'm good thanks :) I've booked in for a private scan in 3 weeks time. Basically DH wants to tell his parents but I'm really nervous about something going wrong. I'll be just over 7 weeks and will be able to see the fetal pole and see the heartbeat. If a heartbeat is found at 7 weeks I've read there's only a 5% chance of miscarriage. At that point we will tell my parents.

I've changed my diet completely - I'm eating 3 meals a day and eating fruit, raisins, seeds and nuts during the day. I'm also drinking 2 litres of water and have no diet coke (which I'm addicted to!)


----------



## Carhar

Oooh I've just seen your 4 weeks, congrats x

We are going to tell my family early when I fall again, but won't tell his til 12 weeks.

It's good you're eating healthily. I think I've got awhile til I ov yet. Forgot to use the cbfm this morning and it was the first time it asked for a stick x


----------



## harri

Thanks! I have no signs of AF so I'm starting to chill a bit now! 

I bet people will think i'm crazy paying for an early U/S but for the sake of £75 to put my mind at rest I think it's worth it! 

I hope it says high tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Carhar

Thanks.

We were going to get a gender scan at 16 weeks. Now I might get an early scan, so I def do not think you're crazy x


----------



## harri

Hey! What do your cbfm say today? 

Xxx


----------



## Carhar

Low :(

I'm settling in for a long cycle xxx


----------



## harri

:hugs: :( I really hope not :(

My symptoms have disappeared :cry: 
My boobs don't hurt anymore :cry: 

My lines are still getting darker though, I'm thinking the worst right now though. 


Xxx


----------



## Carhar

Your lines are getting darker so try not to worry. 

I had loads of symptoms even after I had my mc and my lines started to get lighter. Your body is probably getting use to the crazy hormones xxx


----------



## Carhar

Fertility is now showing as high. However I did have about 25 highs last cycle!

I was thinking if you were still worried that you should ask your dr to check you beta levels xxx


----------



## harri

Yay for high, this cycle will be different because it will be short and you will get your bfp and the end of it! :happydance:

My boobs are really sore today, I'm just going to try and chill. This worrying can't be good.
I have no sign of any bleeding so I need to stop worrying! 
Xxx


----------



## harri

Hey! How are you? Any update?
Hope you're ok xx


----------



## Carhar

No updates. I was thinking that I might have a couple of months off bnb as I've been obsessed and I don't think it helps. 

I just need to relax and hopefully my bfp will come.

I hope you're ok and enjoying your pregnancy xxx


----------



## harri

I know exactly where you're coming from and I'm also thinking the same.
I think it has good and bad points when TTC, you get the support and opportunities to vent but it also makes you think about it constantly and compare yourself to others. 

I think I'm going to leave BnB until I've had my first scan as the First trimester forum scares the living daylights out of me because of people posting about miscarriages, problems with scans and bleeding etc and I just feel like it's inevitable and if I wasn't on BnB I would be oblivious to everything that can go wrong. 

I hope you get your bfp this cycle! Xxx


----------



## Carhar

I hope your scans go well. I'll invariably be checking bnb ocassionally so post any updates! I'm sure it'll all be fine xxx


----------



## Carhar

Hey just thought I'd let you know I ov'd Sat cd17. Hope everything's okay xxx


----------



## harri

Yay :happydance: that's fab news!!!!!! :hugs: :hugs: xxxx


----------



## harri

Hey! Long time no speak, how are you doing? 

Hope you're well xxxx


----------



## Carhar

I'm okay thanks. I've not really been on bnb since my last post. I suppose I'm just trying to relax the ttc. My OH is the obsessive now! He's taking my vitamin and herbal remedies than me, lol. 

How are you getting on? I can't believe you're almost 10 weeks! Xxx


----------



## harri

Aww bless him, I think that's a good idea, do you feel more relaxed? Ooo your chart looks like you Ov'd yesterday :happydance:

Yeah I'm doing good thanks, my 12 week scan is 13 days away, I can't wait but at the same time I'm scared. I just hope everything is OK. Xx


----------



## Carhar

I'm sure it will all be perfect. 

Yeah I hope I ov'd. I haven't had false positives since I started clomid, but I should be able to tell by tomorrow's temp. We bd for the 3 days before oving and day off so fx we caught it this time x


----------



## harri

I have my fx'd for you xxx


----------



## Carhar

Hey, time is flying by!

Looks like I have ov'd but I'm not too optimistic.

Had a look at your blog. I love it xxx


----------



## harri

Tell me about it, time sure is flying! 

Your chart looks really good :) are you planning on testing before AF is due? 

Thanks, it's silly but I think it's nice to track everything even if that is taking pics of a fat me lol x


----------



## Carhar

You're not all fat! 

Clomid has bloated me out and I'm a stone heavier than I've ever been before. I just can't shift it! 

No, just going to hold off from testing. Not sure what to do as I have a match Sat. I'm thinking of blowing it off as I wouldn't want to risk anything if we have caught this month. If we've not caught I'm hoping that I'll start spotting Friiday. Arghh I hate this wait! Xxx


----------



## harri

I know that feeling, I've gained loads of weight but just can't get it off! My thighs are like tree trunks! 

I think that's a good idea, I don't think you can be too cautious! I'm praying you get your bfp!! I'll be keeping an eye on you over the next few days :) 

Xxxx


----------



## Carhar

Congratulations! 12 weeks, wow you must be thrilled! Love the scan picture x

My last cycle was strange and none of my tww symptoms have gone away as I'm still getting twinges in my bbs and I'm cd4. V bizarre! I only have this and another clomid cycle left. I'm seeing my fs again in Jan to discuss our next option. I'm not sure what to expect. 

Had cuddles with a 5 week old earlier this week she was beautiful. I actually realized that I wanted a baby and not because I couldn't have one, if that make sense xxx


----------



## harri

Thank you!!!

That is bizarre, is your AF normal flow? I hope you don't need to go to the FS in Jan :hugs:

Awww I bet that was so lovely <3 I haven't held a baby in so long!!! xxxx


----------



## Carhar

It started light and patchy then got a bit heavier. It's been darker than usual, I'm not sure what is up. 

I'm strategically planning bding this cycle, how romantic!

Ah well, whatever will be will be. I just hope it's a sticky bfp before my fs appointment. I've lost 2lbs in 6 days. I have a target of 7lbs this cycle and 7lbs next cycle (on the premise they're 30 days). In total I want to lose 14lbs to take me to a size 10. I've got iron willpower. No cakes from the sale at work today :) x


----------



## harri

Hahaha! You have to be strategic about these things! 

Yay well done that's amazing! My will power is non existant at the mo! :( I think if you've got the willpower there's nothing stopping you :) 

I reeeeally hope you get your bfp this cycle! Xxx


----------



## Carhar

Hey, it's been awhile! 

I can't believe you're well into your second tri. It's gone so quickly. I hope you're enjoying it?

Well, I thought I'd let you know as my long-time ttc buddy yesterday I got a v faint bfp at 9dpo and another today. I'm hoping this one sticks and my af stays away! Xxx


----------



## harri

OMG OMG OMG OMG THIS IS AMAZING!!!!! I'm sooooooo happy for you! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

We're BUMP BUDDIES! What's your due date? I'm so excited for you! 

I know, can you believe I'll be half way there in 3 days?! Crazy! I'm really enjoying it and you will too!! :) I want to see your bfp! xx


----------



## harri

By the way I have been stalking your journal every week or so ! Lol I'm your stalker! xxx


----------



## Carhar

Here's my tests:

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l632/Carhar/52b35d74.jpg

The bottom one was yesterday's out of date test that exp March last year (an eBay mistake), the middle one was to check the put Ida date one and the top is fmu today. 

I'm going to hold for a bit and test again this afternoon as it's still so faint. 

I've been checking out your blog too. I love the nursery and design ideas. When are you finding out the sex? Xxx


----------



## harri

Beautiful lines! I think a digi would work too! :) that line is darker than the line I got when my digi worked! 

We find out in 9 days and I just can't wait! We both think it's a boy :) I don't know why! 

How are you feeling? Do you have heartburn again? :hugs: I hope you have an easy pregnancy with no sickness :) I think I've been quite lucky! Xx


----------



## Carhar

I'm so excited for you. We're definitely going to find out what we're having. It was odd as we were discussing names this cycle before my positive. 

I'm going to hold out on the digi if I can. 

Yes, lots of heartburn and sore ovaries. I've been feeling a little nauseous the last few days. I'm glad you've had a good pregnancy. Why do you think it's a boy? X


----------



## harri

That's so weird, a few days prior to my BFP we were discussing names! :) maybe it's womens intuition! 

What names are you thinking?

We really like Savannah or Polly for a girl and Sebastian or Dominic for a boy, it's been so difficult finding names that are cute when they're a baby, they won't be picked on at school, aren't too common and will be professional when adults. It will probably change before we have the baby! 

I thought the first trimester was awful as I had to eat every hour to stop myself throwing up but actually thinking back that's sounds quite nice - an excuse to keep eating! :) 

I think it's because DH has 5 brothers and a sister but then again his brothers have had boys and girls (they're all older and have 2-3 kids each).

xx


----------



## Carhar

Cute names. 

We can't agree on girls names, but were thinking Zac or Zain for a boy. Leaning more towards Zac x


----------



## harri

such cute names! :) 

Are you going to get any early scans before your 12 week scan?


----------



## Carhar

Yes, I just want to get past Wednesday when my my af is due, then once we get to 5 weeks I'll probably book a scan privately. I will also call the midwife as she may ask us to have an early scan because of my pcos and previous mc. 

I've been stressing as my lines didn't look like they were getting darker, but we've come back and today's has dried darker than the rest. Phew! I need to calm down! Xxx


----------



## Carhar

I meant to ask, when did you get your first scan done? X


----------



## harri

I fretted about mine too :hugs: we had our private scan done at 7 weeks do we knew that the baby should be far enough along to see the heartbeat! 

Xx


----------



## Carhar

Gl tomorrow. I can't wait to find out if it's pink or blue. I'm guessing pink!

Love your bump pic xxx


----------



## harri

Hey!!! 

Thank you! I bet you're counting down the days until your first scan, it's under 3 weeks now isn't it? How exciting! I was 7 weeks exactly when I had mine and it was incredible! 

oooo you're one of the first that has guessed pink! :) I will update you tomorrow afternoon :) I just hope and pray S/he's healthy! x


----------



## Carhar

I am wrong the majority of the time, lol. 

2 weeks and 5 days. Can't wait for the scan and am just trying to chillax xxx


----------

